# CCOs in the UK



## MisaMayah (Nov 26, 2007)

I thought i'd help my fellow Brits and do an official thread on the CCOs we have
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.

According to an employee of "The Cosmetics Company Outlet" , we only have a measly three stores.

1) Bicester Village, Oxon 
2) Gunwharf Quays, Portsmouth Harbour
3) Ellesmere Port, Cheshire Oaks


----------



## NatalieMT (Jan 30, 2008)

I'm SO lucky, I live like 20 minutes away from the one in Ellesmere Port. I go there most Fridays!

Recent sightings -
Provence Pigment, Jewelmarine Glitter, Claire De Lune e/s, Beauty Sleep e/s, Da Bling e/s, Melton Mauve e/s, Floral Fantasy e/s, Scene 1 e/s, Pink Venus e/s, Rite of Spring e/s, Seedling e/s, Firespot e/s, Cranberry e/s, Cosmic e/s and Moonflower e/s. They also had Hullabaloo highlight powder, Porcelain Pink MSF, loads of lipglasses, cheek colour bottles, e/s quads Amazon Eyes and Boy Beauty and some lip sets.


----------



## browneyedbaby (Jan 30, 2008)

The Gunwharf Quays one had some 2006 holiday stuff recently.


----------



## Jot (Jan 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NatalieMT* 

 
_I'm SO lucky, I live like 20 minutes away from the one in Ellesmere Port. I go there most Fridays!

Recent sightings -
Provence Pigment, Jewelmarine Glitter, Claire De Lune e/s, Beauty Sleep e/s, Da Bling e/s, Melton Mauve e/s, Floral Fantasy e/s, Scene 1 e/s, Pink Venus e/s, Rite of Spring e/s, Seedling e/s, Firespot e/s, Cranberry e/s, Cosmic e/s and Moonflower e/s. They also had Hullabaloo highlight powder, Porcelain Pink MSF, loads of lipglasses, cheek colour bottles, e/s quads Amazon Eyes and Boy Beauty and some lip sets._

 

so not fair! i'd love cosmic and firespot! damn not living near one!


----------



## MisaMayah (Jan 30, 2008)

If anyone in the UK is willing to buy anything from my wishlist for me & charge me through paypal..id be very very grateful. Let me know if you see any of them please!!


----------



## NatalieMT (Jan 30, 2008)

If I see any of the things you're wanting I'll let you know! Never seen blushes in the one near me and no In3d either, but if I do spot them I'll pick them up.

Same offer to anyone else, the store near me also sells lots of Clinique, Origins, Stila (sometimes), Estee Lauder etc.


----------



## MisaMayah (Jan 31, 2008)

I think the 3ds will be coming soon cos I saw a lady on Ebay that was selling stuff I saw in the BV CCO in Dec & she had Synched Up...*fingers crossed*

Thanks Natalie x


----------



## NatalieMT (Feb 3, 2008)

Have sent you a PM hun! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You were right about them coming up!

Also today in Ellesmere Port was Smoke Signals and Blue Storm collections, Emote and Other Worldly blushes, chrome yellow e/s, orange e/s, violet pigment, kitschmas pigment, frost pigment. They also had some novel twist eye palettes, they were cute, Take Wing quad and the usual lipglasses and eye and lip pencils.


----------



## foxynats (Feb 5, 2008)

^^ ooh do you mean the Smoke Signals quads? I did not see them at all!
You should be our official Chesire Oaks updater so i can speed down if there is something that i want. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



xx


----------



## NatalieMT (Feb 6, 2008)

Nope no quads, just 3 of e/s and 1/2 piggies. There is only 3 quads in there at the moment I think Takewing, Amazon Eyes and Boy Beauty. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 x


----------



## MisaMayah (Feb 7, 2008)

Has anyone been to the Bicester one recently??


----------



## Sarah (Feb 7, 2008)

wish our CCO's were like the ones in the states


----------



## lindas1983 (Mar 2, 2008)

Dammit why does nothing ever come to belfast or somewhere close.


----------



## Ang9000 (Mar 2, 2008)

Ive never even heard of those places. There should be 1 of everything in London


----------



## Shepherdess (Mar 3, 2008)

Is anyone in the UK near one and can do a CP for me?I have paypal!


----------



## NatalieMT (Mar 11, 2008)

I might go Thursday/Friday next week sometime if I have time?


----------



## RoCk_StAr_GiRl (Mar 15, 2008)

How much do they charge for the eyeshadows etc in the uk stores? Im so unhappy I live in Scotland right now!

I went to one of these stores in California last year and spent an absoloute fortune! hehe


----------



## NatalieMT (Mar 15, 2008)

I think looking at past receipts it's about £7 for an e/s, lipglasses usually £7.50, pigments £10.50, blushes £9.50 but it does vary.


----------



## RoCk_StAr_GiRl (Mar 16, 2008)

Are you planning on going anytime soon?

Im looking for a few mac items plus Estee Lauder Hydra Complete moisturiser and I would pay you to pick them up for me if you were going to be there (plus a little extra if thats allowed?)

x


----------



## NatalieMT (Mar 16, 2008)

I can go anytime after Wednesday as I'm free for a few weeks over Easter, but I guess I can't guarantee stuff will be there, but I can do my best for you. Xxx


----------



## browneyedbaby (Mar 16, 2008)

Gunwharf Quays had some Xmas 2007 stuff today again (inc. brush set, smokey eyes pallette, warm eyes pallette, pink lips set, peach lips set), Whistle e/s (Barbie), ermmmm, chrome yellow e/s, a couple of diff' try on packs, brush rolls, and various other bits and pieces. I only got a blush (Trace Gold).


----------



## RoCk_StAr_GiRl (Mar 16, 2008)

You are an absoloute star honey!

How recent was it they had the smoke signals stuff?

I know you cant guarentee it but even volunteering is amazingly nice of you..!

The moisturiser comes in both a creame (pot) and a gel (pump like container). Either would be fine! 

Do you have msn? It might be easier to discuss it on there..

xx


----------



## NatalieMT (Mar 17, 2008)

They had the Smoke Signals stuff the last time I went, which was a few weeks ago. Some of it might still be there, it's a bit hit or miss sometimes.

I do have msn yes, have PM'd you my address now. X


----------



## sheera (Mar 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lindas1983* 

 
_Dammit why does nothing ever come to belfast or somewhere close.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

There's a CCO at Junction One near Belfast 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've never been so not sure how good it is...


----------



## RoCk_StAr_GiRl (Mar 18, 2008)

Anyone ever seen any McQueen stuff at any?


----------



## mimanchi (Mar 20, 2008)

I was surprised that noone talked about the brushes that they have. I went in Feb and they had quite a number of MAC brushes. I bought the 187 there for £19 which I was so psyched about. Apart from the brush sets, I saw they had  the 223, 169, 188 full size, 224SE and a couples of others which I was not very interested. I was a bit disappointed that they didnt have the 180 Kabuki, 224, 242 or 219. But so glad that I scored the 187.
They have a great range of products, some were mentioned above. Just want to add they had the collection of 3 full size Liquidlast Liners which I absolutely lurveeeeeee lol I believe they were £18 per box of 3.

Apart from Mac, they have many other brands with some great products too i.e. Stila, Clinique, Bobbie Brown. I didn't dare to look because I was so broke (Im still now since Im still MACaholic) Maybe next time I go down I will check them out. Really like Stila eyeshadows especially.


----------



## RoCk_StAr_GiRl (Mar 20, 2008)

What shades of liquidlasts were in the set?


----------



## RoCk_StAr_GiRl (Mar 20, 2008)

Is Jardin Aires or Pink Opal ever found at cco?


----------



## NatalieMT (Mar 20, 2008)

Sorry never seen McQueen, Jardin Aires or Pink Opal. The last pigments I saw at my local CCO were Violet, Kitschmas and I think Golden Olive. Although I can't be sure.

I've seen the sets of liquidlasts though and they do have some individual liquidlasts - last time I was there saw Aqualine, Visionaire, Auto-Orange and I think it must have been Greenplay.


----------



## mimanchi (Mar 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NatalieMT* 

 
_Sorry never seen McQueen, Jardin Aires or Pink Opal. The last pigments I saw at my local CCO were Violet, Kitschmas and I think Golden Olive. Although I can't be sure._

 
Is your local CCO the Ellesmere Port? I really want a Violet pigment, didn't see it in my last visit.

I also bought the Cocobar liquidlast liner which I abolutely love


----------



## NatalieMT (Mar 21, 2008)

Yeah Ellesmere Port, I'm only about 20 minutes away, so it's great. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I always feel like going!

Violet pigment was there a couple of weeks ago (but I think they only had like 3 left), I really wanted to get it but at the time I was trying not to go overboard with buying. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Coco Bar does look so pretty, good buy, deep chocolate brown. Yum yum!


----------



## seabird (Mar 21, 2008)

i'm visiting the one at portsmouth soon so i shall post a list of things i see!


----------



## NatalieMT (Mar 21, 2008)

^^^ Yeah, that'd be great! I'd like to know what the other stores have!

I went to the Ellesmere Port one again today. Pigments - Violet, Viz-A-Violet, Frost, Naked, Provence, Old Gold, Melon. Had e/s Embark, Trax, Juxt, Seedling, Nocturnelle, Da Bling, Whistle, Zeal, Moonflower and quite a few more which I don't remember. Loads of the Trip sets and Novel Twist palette, also had loads of the Holiday sets - warm eyes, both the lips ones, Finery set etc etc. Umm all the liquidliners already listed aswell as Point Black, Classic Cream, Blue Herizon, Fushia-ism and Molten Soil. Blushes in Ablaze, Emote, Fab and a couple more. Every l/g under the sun pretty much, some foundations nothing less than NW or NC 30 though, umm cleansers - I noticed the Lightful one. Some fluidlines - Sweet Sage, Blue Peep, Non Conformist, Silverstroke, Ostentatious.

Err I just can't think anymore but they had so much more than usual today!


----------



## mimanchi (Mar 22, 2008)

OMG I really want Violet and Naked pigment and Non-conformist fluidline.  I want to go now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just that i've got only 30quids in my bank account and I live all the way in Manchester 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Thanks for the list though, totally ruin my day but make me look forward to my next trip to Ellesmere Port


----------



## look_divine (Mar 23, 2008)

is there none in the north of england


----------



## look_divine (Mar 23, 2008)

this is a really really longg shot but if any one goes to a CCO can you take a look see if they have clinique acne solutions concealing cream shade 2 its been discontinued and its my all time fav 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



thanks in advance


----------



## browneyedbaby (Mar 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *look_divine* 

 
_this is a really really longg shot but if any one goes to a CCO can you take a look see if they have clinique acne solutions concealing cream shade 2 its been discontinued and its my all time fav 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



thanks in advance_

 
I'll take a look next time I go to Gunwharf Quays


----------



## look_divine (Mar 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *browneyedbaby* 

 
_I'll take a look next time I go to Gunwharf Quays_

 
aww thankyou so much im right up north near newcastle upon tyne cannot believe there isnt a CCO near to me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 IM GUTTED!!!!

but if you see any that would be great i cant find for love or money and those on ebay go for $50-60


----------



## vocaltest (Mar 23, 2008)

ahhh, someone tell me what is this store? i could probably get to the portsmouth one as my boyfriend lives in worthing so not tooo far, what is it! i want to know!! xxx


----------



## RoCk_StAr_GiRl (Mar 23, 2008)

Natalie I will add you on msn...AQUALINE?! I want one so bad! lol

How much do the liquidlasts tend to sell for at the cco? And fluidlines? Im desperate for Royal Wink but Blue Peep may do..!


----------



## lindas1983 (Mar 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sheera* 

 
_There's a CCO at Junction One near Belfast 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I've never been so not sure how good it is..._

 

Thats great news i'll have to get the bus up soon, see what goodies I can get.


----------



## julie150463 (Mar 26, 2008)

Hi ladies

I've never been to a CCO before (that's soon to be rectified though!). The one at Bicester Village is the closest to me - has anyone been? So I know how much money to take 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 how do the prices work out? I know it's all very hit and miss with what they have to sell but I'm really keen to check it out and get spending.

Cheers

Julie


----------



## sillymoo (Mar 27, 2008)

There's one in Canary Wharf - near the lift bank in the Canary Wharf tower.
My Canary Wharf > Stores A – Z > The Company Store

Only problem... you have to be an employee to be able to purchase anything from there!!


----------



## Lissa (Mar 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *julie150463* 

 
_Hi ladies

I've never been to a CCO before (that's soon to be rectified though!). The one at Bicester Village is the closest to me - has anyone been? So I know how much money to take 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 how do the prices work out? I know it's all very hit and miss with what they have to sell but I'm really keen to check it out and get spending.

Cheers

Julie_

 
Hi there Julie - the Bicester Village one is about a 25mins drive from me so I was thinking I'll maybe go there this weekend and take a look (since it's pay day tomorrow and all....) so I will try to remember everything and post here to let you know


----------



## julie150463 (Mar 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lissa* 

 
_Hi there Julie - the Bicester Village one is about a 25mins drive from me so I was thinking I'll maybe go there this weekend and take a look (since it's pay day tomorrow and all....) so I will try to remember everything and post here to let you know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yes please Lissa!! - Then I'll see if my poor hubby is going to need CPR after I've been on a spree 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Cheers
Julie


----------



## melliquor (Mar 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sillymoo* 

 
_There's one in Canary Wharf - near the lift bank in the Canary Wharf tower.
My Canary Wharf > Stores A – Z > The Company Store

Only problem... you have to be an employee to be able to purchase anything from there!!_

 

THAT SUCKS!!!  I live 15 minutes from Canary Wharf.  That would have been ideal.  I WISH i knew somebody that worked down there.

IT ISN'T FAIR!!!


----------



## sillymoo (Mar 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melliquor* 

 
_THAT SUCKS!!!  I live 15 minutes from Canary Wharf.  That would have been ideal.  I WISH i knew somebody that worked down there.

IT ISN'T FAIR!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I know! I used to work there years ago and was in the there every week!
My cousin has just started working there so may have to pay him a visit!!


----------



## Lissa (Mar 29, 2008)

Just posted in the Bicester Village thread too, but here is what I saw today:

Pigments £10.50:
Provence
Smoke Signal
Quick Frost
Helium
Violet
Viz a Violet

Quads £20.50:
Amazon eyes
Pandamonium

Eyeshadows £7.00:
Cloudbound
Seedling
Blue Storm

Blushes £9.00(?):
Coygirl
Ablaze

Lipsticks £8.59 (?):
Festivity
Mellow Flame
eh, a couple of others.....damn I forgot

A load of chromeglasses, a ton of lipglosses, a couple of the 3D glasses...I think they had Moonbathe l/g, and so many others that I can't remember their names   - £7.50

Hullabaloo High Light powder - £11.00

Some liquidlasts - Coco Bar, Powerplum, Dress Khaki - around £9.00 I think

Abstract Nail polish - £5.75

Tendertones - Purring, Hush Hush, and the green one - £10ish

Royal Assets, both Warm Eyes and Cool Eyes palettes: £21.00

Curiositease Softsparkle pencil sets: £18.00

The Curiositease lipglass and plushglass sets: around £18?

Trip set (168SE, 190SE, 194SE, 212SE, 252SE plus bag) £25.25

The Royal Assets lip palettes - £14.00

Novel Twist palettes - around £18-20

The usual lipliners, eyeliners (I noticed Out to Sea), I think there was a Boot Black liquid liner, a Mac bag which is like an over the shoulder satchel thing (couldn't see the price), brushes like the 187 and 150 (not much less than retail), a couple of Brow Sets and Brow Shaders, some darker shades of foundations and concealors (although not much choice in either) and a Studio Mist blush.

Also the brush set with the bag - is it Heirlooms? And the similar set with a pigment vial in it, blusher etc. 

Oh and the suedette Intense Eyes Palette - just found the description with the shadow names: Smut (muted black flecked with red shimmer), Phloof! (frosted off white), Gallant (deep grape with pearl), Nightbird (rich aqua with green pearl), With A Twist (bright light green with gold), and Till Daybreak (dirty rosy pink). - must have been £21.00 like the Royal Assets ones. 

Mini barbie bag - about £9

Strobe Cream around £14.75

Blue Peep fluidline

They had a few more things but it was packed in there so I couldn't get too close to it all. I had a quick look at Bobbi Brown too and they had the Sandstone shimmer brick for £19, some lip and eye palettes, Black Pearl cream shadow, some mini brush sets with bags. 

Hmm what else...they also have Prescriptives, Stila, and the usual like Estee Lauder, Clinique etc. 

If you plan on going at the weekend I recommend getting there for around 10am as after that it becomes very difficult to park and there is an enormous queue out to the main road just to get in.

Hope this helps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I reckon in a few weeks they might have some N-collection or Fafi fingers crossed....it is not far from me so will update if they do!


----------



## foxynats (Mar 29, 2008)

Ooh might have to pay a visit for the Holiday sets


----------



## julie150463 (Mar 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lissa* 

 
_Just posted in the Bicester Village thread too, but here is what I saw today:

Pigments £10.50:
Provence
Smoke Signal
Quick Frost
Helium
Violet
Viz a Violet

Quads £20.50:
Amazon eyes
Pandamonium

Eyeshadows £7.00:
Cloudbound
Seedling
Blue Storm

Blushes £9.00(?):
Coygirl
Ablaze

Lipsticks £8.59 (?):
Festivity
Mellow Flame
eh, a couple of others.....damn I forgot

A load of chromeglasses, a ton of lipglosses, a couple of the 3D glasses...I think they had Moonbathe l/g, and so many others that I can't remember their names - £7.50

Hullabaloo High Light powder - £11.00

Some liquidlasts - Coco Bar, Powerplum, Dress Khaki - around £9.00 I think

Abstract Nail polish - £5.75

Tendertones - Purring, Hush Hush, and the green one - £10ish

Royal Assets, both Warm Eyes and Cool Eyes palettes: £21.00

Curiositease Softsparkle pencil sets: £18.00

The Curiositease lipglass and plushglass sets: around £18?

Trip set (168SE, 190SE, 194SE, 212SE, 252SE plus bag) £25.25

The Royal Assets lip palettes - £14.00

Novel Twist palettes - around £18-20

The usual lipliners, eyeliners (I noticed Out to Sea), I think there was a Boot Black liquid liner, a Mac bag which is like an over the shoulder satchel thing (couldn't see the price), brushes like the 187 and 150 (not much less than retail), a couple of Brow Sets and Brow Shaders, some darker shades of foundations and concealors (although not much choice in either) and a Studio Mist blush.

Also the brush set with the bag - is it Heirlooms? And the similar set with a pigment vial in it, blusher etc. 

Oh and the suedette Intense Eyes Palette - just found the description with the shadow names: Smut (muted black flecked with red shimmer), Phloof! (frosted off white), Gallant (deep grape with pearl), Nightbird (rich aqua with green pearl), With A Twist (bright light green with gold), and Till Daybreak (dirty rosy pink). - must have been £21.00 like the Royal Assets ones. 

Mini barbie bag - about £9

Strobe Cream around £14.75

Blue Peep fluidline

They had a few more things but it was packed in there so I couldn't get too close to it all. I had a quick look at Bobbi Brown too and they had the Sandstone shimmer brick for £19, some lip and eye palettes, Black Pearl cream shadow, some mini brush sets with bags. 

Hmm what else...they also have Prescriptives, Stila, and the usual like Estee Lauder, Clinique etc. 

If you plan on going at the weekend I recommend getting there for around 10am as after that it becomes very difficult to park and there is an enormous queue out to the main road just to get in.

Hope this helps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I reckon in a few weeks they might have some N-collection or Fafi fingers crossed....it is not far from me so will update if they do!_

 
OMG Is 1 credit card going to be enough? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thanks for that - that's brilliant!!
Julie


----------



## pr1nces583 (Mar 30, 2008)

there is a cco at the york designer outlet too


----------



## look_divine (Mar 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pr1nces583* 

 
_there is a cco at the york designer outlet too
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
OOOOOOEEEEEEEEEEEEERRRRRRRRR really??
wooohoooo that closer to me where is the designer outlet in york?

I know theres a shopping centre at dalton park at Durham but never seen a CCO there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



thats like 20 mins up the road


----------



## look_divine (Mar 30, 2008)

heres a link to all oulets with CCO's
McArthurglen Designer Outlets
may helps someone


----------



## pr1nces583 (Mar 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *look_divine* 

 
_OOOOOOEEEEEEEEEEEEERRRRRRRRR really??
wooohoooo that closer to me where is the designer outlet in york?

I know theres a shopping centre at dalton park at Durham but never seen a CCO there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



thats like 20 mins up the road 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
see my haul post for what i bought
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 they had a lot of le stuff there and most of the royal assets sets


----------



## MisaMayah (Mar 30, 2008)

thanks Lissa!!!!!!! =)


----------



## look_divine (Mar 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pr1nces583* 

 
_see my haul post for what i bought
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 they had a lot of le stuff there and most of the royal assets sets
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

wheres your haul post?


----------



## pr1nces583 (Mar 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *look_divine* 

 
_wheres your haul post?_

 
its in the hauls forum section
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 called 'my cco haul'. shame the pic is so tiny, i uploaded it onto facebook so i think it makes it small.


----------



## MisaMayah (Mar 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *look_divine* 

 
_heres a link to all oulets with CCO's
McArthurglen Designer Outlets
may helps someone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
actually the McArthur outlets dont have the cosmetics company store. I know for definite the Kent-Ashfortd outlet doesn't. The closest CCO to me is the Bicester village one and i asked where all their other branches are - these are shown at the begining of this thread!!

Just to avoid disappointment =(


----------



## Luceuk (Mar 31, 2008)

I think I may go to the York one soon, curiosity is getting the better of me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it's just straight down the A19. I wish we had one in the North East. They could open one at Dalton Park or The Royals Quays they're both designer outlet places, they're both really close to where I live. I'm in the middle of the two, I hope they so eventually.


----------



## look_divine (Mar 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Luceuk* 

 
_I think I may go to the York one soon, curiosity is getting the better of me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it's just straight down the A19. I wish we had one in the North East. They could open one at Dalton Park or The Royals Quays they're both designer outlet places, they're both really close to where I live. I'm in the middle of the two, I hope they so eventually._

 
yeah york is the closest to me to, dalton park would be spot on about 20mins form me


----------



## look_divine (Mar 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MisaMayah* 

 
_actually the McArthur outlets dont have the cosmetics company store. I know for definite the Kent-Ashfortd outlet doesn't. The closest CCO to me is the Bicester village one and i asked where all their other branches are - these are shown at the begining of this thread!!

Just to avoid disappointment =(_

 
oopsie
sorry everyone


----------



## mimanchi (Mar 31, 2008)

The McArthurGlen in Ellesmere Port has a CCO which has been talked about in the past few posts.

I'm not sure about the York one. I used to go to MAG in York cos I love loveeeeeeeeeee the Shoe Studio there. But because it didn't have a CCO and farther away from me compared with Ellesmere Port, I have stopped going. Also Ellesmere Port MAG has way more shoes shops than York one. So my shoe obsession is satisfied along with my Mac obsession 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Looks like CCO has opened recently or is opening soon in MAG York because they've already added it on their website. Maybe you should call Information and check.


----------



## MisaMayah (Apr 5, 2008)

Ladies..if any of you see the N collection at the CCO's please tell me!!! =)


----------



## look_divine (Apr 6, 2008)

finally hit CCO in York today
cant rememebr all they had but heres a few
pigments about 7 different shades
lipglasses
plushglasses
concealers 
foundations
eye pencils
liquid eye liners
lots of eye and lip palettes, didnt see them to good place was mad lol
makeup cases with brushes
lots of bobbi brown
clinique only skincare
estee lauder lots of maeup
first time i have been to a CCO thought would of been a bigger store but hey i was happy got a lipglass i wanted and old gold pigment


----------



## mimanchi (Apr 11, 2008)

anyone recently hit Ellesmere port CCO??? Please give us an updated list of what they've got. Thanks


----------



## MisaMayah (Apr 11, 2008)

what collections  are out in the ccos at the moment?


----------



## foxynats (Apr 12, 2008)

Ooh yes, i need an Ellesmere port update too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



xx


----------



## NatalieMT (Apr 13, 2008)

I went today, to the one in the Port and there wasn't anything new to be honest. The only different things I noticed were Endless Love e/s, Tan pigment and Helium pigment. They also had some of the little lipgloss sets from the Holiday collection and the brush sets. But that was it really - not that exciting.


----------



## mimanchi (Apr 13, 2008)

oh no 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I want some pigments. I was gonna go in a week or something 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope they're getting some more soon


----------



## NatalieMT (Apr 13, 2008)

Yes they had most of the ones I posted about last time - Violet, Viz-A-Violet, Frost, Naked, Provence, Melon, Smoke Signal and today in addition Helium and Tan.


----------



## browneyedbaby (Apr 13, 2008)

I might try and get to the Portsmouth one next week or maybe the one after. Although the stock hasn't seemed to change much the past few times I've been.


----------



## MisaMayah (Apr 13, 2008)

aaah im dying to get some N collection eyeshadows and the 3N lipstick!!
But the thing is they never know what they're going to get so you cant even ask if it's coming in soon. oh well, I have to be patient!

I also want the quads from Smoke signals & eyeshadows from Blue storm. If anyone sees them please update this thread =)
many many thanks!!


----------



## tigerli17 (Apr 17, 2008)

I'm going to Portsmouth one this weekend, anyone know roughly whats there at the moment?


----------



## look_divine (Apr 18, 2008)

been to york todya and wow was amazing
had MSF in light flush £11
loads and loads of eye shadows
carbon, honeylust, amber lights, eyepopping to name a few must of had 20 different ones
mascaras
shade sticks in corn, white and a brown one cant remember name
liglasses
lip sticks
pigments, violet provence, brown blue, jardin aires, tan, fairylite to name a few was lots more
blotting powder
compact foundations
foundation sticks med-dark shades though
blushers
case and mini brushes

i was impressed apparently hasnt been open that long and the lady at the counter said there getting a HUGE MAC lot in next couple of weeks


----------



## browneyedbaby (Apr 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tigerli17* 

 
_I'm going to Portsmouth one this weekend, anyone know roughly whats there at the moment?_

 
Pretty similar to stuff that's been posted as being at the other CCOs recently. Last time I went there was lots of Holiday '07 stuff.


----------



## RoCk_StAr_GiRl (Apr 18, 2008)

Which brush sets did they have and how much were they?

I am desperate for the eye brush set and the basic brush set (Heirlooms or Novel Twist would do!)

I'm also desperate for some N Collection shadows and Light Flush MSF!

Would anyone be up for doing a CP for me? I would actually love you forever!

x


----------



## foxynats (Apr 19, 2008)

Ooh i cant wait for payday.. think i might pay a visit, esp. if they are getting some of the N collection stuff in already!
xx


----------



## look_divine (Apr 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RoCk_StAr_GiRl* 

 
_Which brush sets did they have and how much were they?

I am desperate for the eye brush set and the basic brush set (Heirlooms or Novel Twist would do!)

I'm also desperate for some N Collection shadows and Light Flush MSF!

Would anyone be up for doing a CP for me? I would actually love you forever!

x_

 
Honestly I dont know names
black sets with black bags, also the gold bags with the mini brushes white box with gold motif on front!! i dont know the names sorry


----------



## panda0410 (Apr 19, 2008)

which piggies where there hunny??


----------



## look_divine (Apr 19, 2008)

the pigies i can remember was
blue brown
green brown
gold stroke
kitschmas
tan
fairylite
rose
golen olive
jardin aires
was more but those only ones i looked at


----------



## foxynats (Apr 23, 2008)

I might sound silly but what is a CP?
xx


----------



## MisaMayah (Apr 23, 2008)

it's a 'custom purchase' where you arrange with someone to buy the stuff you want & send it for you =)


----------



## foxynats (Apr 26, 2008)

^^ ahh thanks for that, i've always wondered xx


----------



## MisaMayah (Apr 27, 2008)

No probs =)

For anyone who cares.. I called up Bicester Village CCO yesterday and there's no N collection stuff out. Also they won't be getting any new stuff for a month!! I thought that was odd since before they used to get new stuff every Tuesday/Wednesday. Maybe it's just a one off?


----------



## Madame_Gaia (May 6, 2008)

I live about 10 minutes drive from the York CCO, I went there a couple of weeks ago and it was fab, they had so much stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I didn't buy much but I'll be going again next week to really stock up on some goodies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Fingers crossed they've got some of the pigments I want.


----------



## julie150463 (May 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MisaMayah* 

 
_No probs =)

For anyone who cares.. I called up Bicester Village CCO yesterday and there's no N collection stuff out. Also they won't be getting any new stuff for a month!! I thought that was odd since before they used to get new stuff every Tuesday/Wednesday. Maybe it's just a one off?_

 
Oh no 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Was intending to go this Friday. Can you remember what they did have?
Julie


----------



## kobri (May 8, 2008)

I just got back from the UK and was in Bicester Village a couple of times last week. They had (and I am not completely sure of the names but these are as close to the names as I can remember) Novel Twist, Soiree kits, Royal Assets palettes and kits, and the lip glass kits, accent red, jardinaires, smoke signals, violet, provence, mosscape pp, indianwood pp (but I think it was gone when I went back on friday)several different lipglasses, gracious and silverbleu shadesticks, several glimmershimers I think some brush sets, but it's hard to remember it all now


----------



## julie150463 (May 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kobri* 

 
_I just got back from the UK and was in Bicester Village a couple of times last week. They had (and I am not completely sure of the names but these are as close to the names as I can remember) Novel Twist, Soiree kits, Royal Assets palettes and kits, and the lip glass kits, accent red, jardinaires, smoke signals, violet, provence, mosscape pp, indianwood pp (but I think it was gone when I went back on friday)several different lipglasses, gracious and silverbleu shadesticks, several glimmershimers I think some brush sets, but it's hard to remember it all now_

 
Aw cheers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Think I'll risk it then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Julie


----------



## amber_j (May 10, 2008)

Has anyone been to the Portsmouth CCO recently? I'm planning to go there in early June (hopefully I won't have spent all my money on Neo Sci-Fi!), but wanted to make sure I didn't miss out on anything in the mean time.
TIA!


----------



## vocaltest (May 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amber_j* 

 
_Has anyone been to the Portsmouth CCO recently? I'm planning to go there in early June (hopefully I won't have spent all my money on Neo Sci-Fi!), but wanted to make sure I didn't miss out on anything in the mean time.
TIA!_

 
I just came on to ask that exact question! I'm gonna go down then too!


----------



## MisaMayah (May 11, 2008)

Sorry Julie, I only called I didn't go there, I did ask however but I she just said what products not actual names & collections- glad Kobri was able to answer you though =)


----------



## bebedawl (May 11, 2008)

So unfair - none near me.


----------



## stacey4415 (May 12, 2008)

Hey what sort of stuff did they have at the York CCO? I may have to go as i live fairly close, also, where abouts is it in York if you don't mind my asking?!

Thanks in anticipation

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Madame_Gaia* 

 
_I live about 10 minutes drive from the York CCO, I went there a couple of weeks ago and it was fab, they had so much stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I didn't buy much but I'll be going again next week to really stock up on some goodies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Fingers crossed they've got some of the pigments I want._


----------



## Madame_Gaia (May 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stacey4415* 

 
_Hey what sort of stuff did they have at the York CCO? I may have to go as i live fairly close, also, where abouts is it in York if you don't mind my asking?!

Thanks in anticipation_

 
They had all sorts really, brush sets, full size brushes (182, 187, 239, 217, 222, 224, and loads more I can't remember), pigments (old gold, kitschmas, vanilla, fuschia - sorry they're the only ones I remember), loads of e/s, shadesticks, lipsticks, and a few collection palettes I didn't recognise, I think one of the e/s quads was from the smoke signals collection though.  Apart from that they had foundations, powders, almost the full range of skincare, some lip conditioner pots and 1 tendertone, don't remember the name but it was a peachy almost orangey shade.  Hope this helps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ETA:  The CCO is at McArthur Glenn outlet in Fulford.


----------



## makeupmadb (May 13, 2008)

My dad went to the Portsmouth cco for me and said they had:
5 different pigments including smoke signals.
Royal Assets eye palette in the silver casing
Cleansing tips
Studio moisture fix 
Studio moisture cream
Strobe cream
Full size 187
and other stuff but he had to go to work so couldn't name everything, and there was no signal in store so he had to keep going outside to ring me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hope this helps any of you.


----------



## vocaltest (May 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeupmadb* 

 
_My dad went to the Portsmouth cco for me and said they had:
5 different pigments including smoke signals.
Royal Assets eye palette in the silver casing
Cleansing tips
Studio moisture fix 
Studio moisture cream
Strobe cream
Full size 187
and other stuff but he had to go to work so couldn't name everything, and there was no signal in store so he had to keep going outside to ring me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hope this helps any of you._

 
ahh, thats pretty much what they had when I went a few months back. I had no signal in there either haha, had to keep going outside to ring my mum telling her what they had! Thank you though! I think I'm going to go end of June probably so just before my birthday, hopefully they'll have nice new stuff!


----------



## makeupmadb (May 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vocaltest* 

 
_ahh, thats pretty much what they had when I went a few months back. I had no signal in there either haha, had to keep going outside to ring my mum telling her what they had! Thank you though! I think I'm going to go end of June probably so just before my birthday, hopefully they'll have nice new stuff!_

 
It was kinda hard as he had to keep ringing me to let me know of the products! Yes I'm hopefully going myself in September (I know it seems ages away but I'm staying near there then) so I'm going to save up. If I cannot find anything while I'm there (sure I won't...!) then I can just save for the holiday collection and what not. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I was really hoping to get an MSF as I'd really like one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But oh well, got some other stuff.


----------



## Turbokittykat (May 15, 2008)

Has anyone been to Bicester recently? I'm hoping they might have 3D Glasses, Lipglass Pencils and/or Mattenes. Anyone know?


----------



## vocaltest (May 18, 2008)

Yay! I'm going to the Portsmouth CCO on Friday! So I'll let everyone know what was there! Hopefully new(ish) stuff!

This may be wishful thinking, but do you think the UK CCO's will be getting Heatherette? I'm thinking I doubt any will due to its limited supply in the first place... But I'm gonna keep my fingers crossed because I now really regret not getting Lollipop Lovin'!


----------



## MisaMayah (May 19, 2008)

Cant wait Vocaltest! Could you look out for any N Collection eyeshadows for me please? =) Im still after Rich Flesh and Neutral Pink!


----------



## vocaltest (May 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MisaMayah* 

 
_Cant wait Vocaltest! Could you look out for any N Collection eyeshadows for me please? =) Im still after Rich Flesh and Neutral Pink!_

 
yep will do! i've just popped an alert in my phone incase i forget!! do you want me to pick them up if they're there? last time they only had a few shadows though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 only about 6 maximum. but i picked up scene 1. i wish they had 60-70 eyeshadows like the american CCO's seem to have!!


----------



## Luceuk (May 20, 2008)

I'm going to try and get down to the York one soon, I'm so dying to go I want to see what they have.


----------



## makeupmadb (May 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vocaltest* 

 
_yep will do! i've just popped an alert in my phone incase i forget!! do you want me to pick them up if they're there? last time they only had a few shadows though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 only about 6 maximum. but i picked up scene 1. i wish they had 60-70 eyeshadows like the american CCO's seem to have!!_

 
Just to let you know I don't think they had any N Collection stuff.
They didn't have MSF's which I would've liked


----------



## MisaMayah (May 20, 2008)

yes please hun!! If they do (fingers crossed ever so tightly!!lol) Please pick me up 2 of each if you can and I can give you money through paypal inc. whatever it'll be to ship it out to me etc...=o)


----------



## vocaltest (May 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MisaMayah* 

 
_yes please hun!! If they do (fingers crossed ever so tightly!!lol) Please pick me up 2 of each if you can and I can give you money through paypal inc. whatever it'll be to ship it out to me etc...=o)_

 
Hello love I went today and they didn't have them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 infact they didn't have much of anything at all! I asked when they get their shipments in and the lady said every 3 months they have a big shipment come in, but they get deliverys every wednesday just not the big ones! They said they had a big delivery a few weeks ago so there won't be a big one for ages now. I did pick up a 15 pan pallette and 3 pro pans though! I'll have a look next time I go down


----------



## amber_j (May 24, 2008)

Seems like the Portsmouth CCO doesn't have a great selection of stock at the moment  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Hmm, I might have to go to Bicester...


----------



## vocaltest (May 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amber_j* 

 
_Seems like the Portsmouth CCO doesn't have a great selection of stock at the moment  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Hmm, I might have to go to Bicester..._

 
Yep, it was really poor. Last time I went they had so much. Off the top of my head I can think of...

4 pigments - rushmetal, viz-a-violet, violet, and provence (sp?)
about 10 eyeshadows - i can't remember all of them, chrome yellow, nocturnelle, ricepaper, whistle (barbie), er... haha claire de lune? it had white packaging i can't remember its name
2 blushes - ablaze and something else
only a few brushes including 187
a few quads including pandamonium quad and amazon eyes
not much skin care - the eye cream (i don't know names i don't use their skin care), charged water, a prep and prime thing i'd never seen before, i think it was target something? i can't remember haha
novel twist pallets
antiquitease lip pallets
quite a few liquidlast liners
not many lipsticks but lots of glosses
one fluidline 
one tendertone
a few foundations 
blot powder

i can't think of anything else. it sounds a lot but it really wasn't! nothing 'exciting' really 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## MisaMayah (May 24, 2008)

thank you anyway vocaltest, sweet of you=)


----------



## mimanchi (May 31, 2008)

I just went to the Cheshire Oaks today. I mainly went there for the pigment and I saw Tan, Naked, Violet, Viz a violet, Jardin Aires (which I got), Dark Soul, Golden Olive, Helium, Melon, Provence. Quite disappointed that they didn't have many colourful colours. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also I saw a bunch of Curiositease items, eg pigments both warm and cool, lipsticks, lipgloss. BUT NOT SOFTSPARKLE PENCILS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. A number of quads, mineralised liquid foundation. The liquidlasts were still there, many of them.

Not many eyeshadows, only remember Zeal and Moonflower, and a Barbie eyeshadow. 

Brushes: 224, 223, 180, 266, 187, 188 as usual. THEY HAVE 182 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




( I just bought it full price in shop a few days back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




( I kicked myself cos it cost only £21 in CCO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




( I was very close to buying another one.
180 was not available so couldn't get it.

A few other skin care which I don't care much as I don't use MAC skincare products. 

That's it. I was quite disappointed for the reasons said. But i'm glad I got Jardin Aires cos it beoooooooootiful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## NatalieMT (May 31, 2008)

Sounds like some good stuff is at Cheshire Oaks, like the sound of Dark Soul and Violet still being there. I'm far too lazy to go right now though ha ha, I'm trying to wait until I'm back in America and I can go to even cheaper CCOs there. But thankyou for the update Mimanchi!


----------



## Luceuk (Jun 1, 2008)

How much are the pigments?


----------



## NatalieMT (Jun 1, 2008)

I think they are £13.50, I seem to remember paying that for Kitschmas anyways.


----------



## mimanchi (Jun 2, 2008)

Pigments in CCOs are £10.50 which is great price, just wish they have more.


@NatalieMT: MAC in US is about the same price as at UK CCOs, and  even cheaper if you go to US CCOs... ah im so jealous you're going soon


----------



## mimanchi (Jun 2, 2008)

oh yeah i totally forgot about fluidlines as they were sold at the counter. They've got Nonconformist, Blue peep and Frostile. Also there were a few paints and paint pot, mostly a brownish colour, nothing exciting.


----------



## NatalieMT (Jun 2, 2008)

£10.50 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Okay now I really want to go back there immediately, I think the prices of the pigments must vary because I looked at my receipt at Kitschmas was £13.50. I think they do that with the e/s too some I've paid £9 for a others £7.

Yeah going to go to the 2 in Orlando hopefully, one of them is at this discount outlet place and everything there is amazing and discounted. Like Dior and Fendi!


----------



## Lissa (Jun 2, 2008)

I went to Bicester Village on Saturday and the only stand-out things they had were Emote blush, liquidlast sets (Point Black, Aqualine and Coco Bar), Keepsake set, Novel Twist palettes, three tendertones, Vestral White n/p..hmm not as much as they usually have. Also pandamonium quads.

There were loads of lipsticks and glosses though, such as Moonbathe and Festivity. It was a bit disappointing tbh


----------



## vocaltest (Jun 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NatalieMT* 

 
_£10.50 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Okay now I really want to go back there immediately, I think the prices of the pigments must vary because I looked at my receipt at Kitschmas was £13.50. I think they do that with the e/s too some I've paid £9 for a others £7.

Yeah going to go to the 2 in Orlando hopefully, one of them is at this discount outlet place and everything there is amazing and discounted. Like Dior and Fendi!_

 
you lucky lucky girl! i'm just waiting for the 'open skies' deal thing to open so ryanair start doing flights for £7 to the USA, then I'll be bang on CCO's/US Mac stores! haha. 

And I think it does vary for prices... I've seen them for £10.50-13.50. When I went to Portsmouth a few weeks ago... they had a couple of blushers, one was matte (I think) and the other was sheertone shimmer, but the sheertone shimmer one was 50p more, which I found so confusing?!


----------



## stacey4415 (Jun 15, 2008)

I'm going to the York CC0 sometime this week, after i've finished exams

I shall take pictures and let you know what goodies were there


----------



## stellastar (Jun 15, 2008)

where in canary wharf!! is this outlet ive worked there at waitrose for years and never heard anything about it!! is this because you need to be a estee lauder employee? also what is the name of this shop or company? there are so many lifts there i wouldnt know where to begin looking!! help me someone!!


----------



## NatalieMT (Jun 16, 2008)

I'm pretty sure that CCO in Canary Wharf is employees only sorry! I think it was mentioned a few pages back maybe.

Flights for £7 what a deal that's amazing, beats the £750 I just spent on mine by a long shot.


----------



## Luceuk (Jun 26, 2008)

Anyone know what they have in York at the moment? I'm going in a few weeks.


----------



## NatalieMT (Jul 2, 2008)

Forgot to say I went to the Cheshire Oaks one last Saturday, wasn't anything of particular interest that hasn't been there for the past few months already. The only things I sort of 'noticed' were Barbie Loves MAC Sweetness lipglass and some of the glitter liners. I almost bought the gold one - I forget what it's called!


----------



## ammie887 (Jul 3, 2008)

I was at the portsmouth CCO today and they have two MSFs - Lightscapade and Light Flush. They have more lipsticks than before (including Hue, which I was really happy about). They were the only exciting things though to be honest...they still have LOADS of that antique collection, which I've always found really dull!


----------



## NatalieMT (Jul 3, 2008)

Damn I'd love Lightscapade, wish I lived near Portsmouth. My sister is going down there tonight aswell but she's definitely not going to stop off for me, ha ha oh well.


----------



## mimanchi (Jul 5, 2008)

I wish they have some fafi stuffs in CCO soon, i douted tho... ah I love their packaging so much I won't care what the products are like, heard they are not that great hehe


----------



## browneyedbaby (Jul 5, 2008)

I've just got back from the Portsmouth one too. Still lots of Light Flush and Lightscapade MSFs left and some N collection shadows and of course loads of Xmas 07 stuff (when's that gonna run out!!).

I picked up...
Light Flush
Rice Paper e/s
Neutral Pink e/s
Remotely Grey e/s
Seedling e/s
Purring Tendertone


----------



## vocaltest (Jul 6, 2008)

OH MAN!!!! i NEED to go to portsmouth!


----------



## ammie887 (Jul 12, 2008)

Anyone been to a CCO recently? I might go to the Portsmouth one again to check for Sculpt & Shape.


----------



## animacani (Jul 14, 2008)

Is there any CCO's in London?


----------



## browneyedbaby (Jul 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ammie887* 

 
_Anyone been to a CCO recently? I might go to the Portsmouth one again to check for Sculpt & Shape._

 
They didn't have Sculpt and Shape when I went on the 7th.


----------



## ammie887 (Jul 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *browneyedbaby* 

 
_They didn't have Sculpt and Shape when I went on the 7th._

 
Ok thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I'm going to go next week sometime as I remember one of the sales assistants telling me they were going to have a huge delivery mid-July.


----------



## vocaltest (Jul 15, 2008)

hopefully i'm gonna go down next week if i can beg my bf! he hates going there hahaha


----------



## animacani (Jul 16, 2008)

Have anyone been to Bicester Village latley? Did they have any fafi / Heatherette stuff?


----------



## animacani (Jul 17, 2008)

Anyone ? :=)


----------



## Lissa (Jul 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *animacani* 

 
_Have anyone been to Bicester Village latley? Did they have any fafi / Heatherette stuff?_

 
I've not been for about a month but might go up there this w/end so will let you know if I do and what they have - they didn't have anything from those collections last time


----------



## animacani (Jul 17, 2008)

Oh , thanks! And if they dont have can you please ask if they are going to get the collections?


----------



## girlstar (Jul 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *animacani* 

 
_Have anyone been to Bicester Village latley? Did they have any fafi / Heatherette stuff?_

 
They didn't have either when I was there last weekend.


----------



## Lissa (Jul 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *animacani* 

 
_Oh , thanks! And if they dont have can you please ask if they are going to get the collections?_

 
No probs, I'll ask


----------



## Lissa (Jul 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *girlstar* 

 
_They didn't have either when I was there last weekend._

 
Any N Collection yet by any chance?


----------



## animacani (Jul 17, 2008)

Thank you Lissa!


----------



## melliquor (Jul 18, 2008)

Anybody been down to the Portsmouth one this week?  Did they have anything good?


----------



## ammie887 (Jul 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melliquor* 

 
_Anybody been down to the Portsmouth one this week?  Did they have anything good?_

 
i'm going on monday so i'll let you know if i find anything.


----------



## animacani (Jul 20, 2008)

Lissa , did you go to  Bicester Village ?


----------



## makeupmadb (Jul 25, 2008)

I'm going to the Portsmouth CCO mid-August. Anyone know of what's down there at the moment please?


----------



## ammie887 (Aug 2, 2008)

So I went to the Portsmouth CCO yesterday and it was so BORING. They had nothing new apart from false eyelashes. There were still loads of Royal Assets (ugh worst collection ever!) and Novel Twist left. Absolutely no Fafi or Heatherette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have a feeling they won't put anything new out until they get rid of all the old stuff.


----------



## ilovegreen (Aug 2, 2008)

Went to Bicester today and it was really dissapointing. No msf's, painpots or decent brushes.
Only had 4 pigs teal, accent red, golden lemon and Provence. 2 quads, blot powder only in the 1 shade.


----------



## Blushbaby (Aug 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ilovegreen* 

 
_Went to Bicester today and it was really dissapointing. No msf's, painpots or decent brushes.
Only had 4 pigs teal, accent red, golden lemon and Provence. 2 quads, blot powder only in the 1 shade._

 
You've saved me a trip then!


----------



## browneyedbaby (Aug 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ammie887* 

 
_So I went to the Portsmouth CCO yesterday and it was so BORING. They had nothing new apart from false eyelashes. There were still loads of Royal Assets (ugh worst collection ever!) and Novel Twist left. Absolutely no Fafi or Heatherette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have a feeling they won't put anything new out until they get rid of all the old stuff._

 
Did they still have MSFs and N collection stuff?


----------



## ammie887 (Aug 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *browneyedbaby* 

 
_Did they still have MSFs and N collection stuff?_

 
Hey they had loads of Light Flush MSF but thats it. No N collection that I can remember.


----------



## NatalieMT (Aug 10, 2008)

I went to the CCO in Cheshire Oaks today and they had way less stock that usual. Seriously there was hardly anything there!

The only 'new' items I noticed were the Sculpt and Shape Duos, but they only had 2 out of 3. The one I wanted was Bone Beige/Emphasize and guess what that's the one they had none left of. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So I ended up not buying anything again.


----------



## makeupmadb (Aug 22, 2008)

I went to the Portsmouth CCO last Saturday, and they had more items than I expected CCO's would have. I was expecting some items on a small table, not whole displays of items. They had various brushes such as the 252, 184, 227 etc
They had a few brush sets like Heirlooms and Trip. Also they had brush rolls. They had various eyeshadows, concealers, foundations, liquidlast liners, lipsticks, shadesticks and eye pencils. They also had two different mineralize eyeshadows: quarry and tectonic. There were also many of the light flush msf's.
A lot of skincare was there too.
They weren't that helpful there though, which I found a little disappointing. They were mainly standing around chatting. I therefore only bought a couple of items.
Hope this helps anyone


----------



## speedygirl247 (Aug 26, 2008)

I am going to bicester at the weekend,  I will post a list.  I am looking for bobbi brown as well as mac if bobbi brown is of interest to anybody.....


----------



## kylam (Aug 26, 2008)

Ooh I can't wait to see the list 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Any chance of some rough prices as well if you can manage?


----------



## vocaltest (Aug 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeupmadb* 

 
_I went to the Portsmouth CCO last Saturday, and they had more items than I expected CCO's would have. I was expecting some items on a small table, not whole displays of items. They had various brushes such as the 252, 184, 227 etc
They had a few brush sets like Heirlooms and Trip. Also they had brush rolls. They had various eyeshadows, concealers, foundations, liquidlast liners, lipsticks, shadesticks and eye pencils. They also had two different mineralize eyeshadows: quarry and tectonic. There were also many of the light flush msf's.
A lot of skincare was there too.
They weren't that helpful there though, which I found a little disappointing. They were mainly standing around chatting. I therefore only bought a couple of items.
Hope this helps anyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
oooh thank you! can you name anything in specific? i havent been in ages, must go come payday!!


----------



## seabird (Aug 27, 2008)

i'm going to bicester cco tomorrow. i'll post what there is!


----------



## kylam (Aug 27, 2008)

Brilliant


----------



## seabird (Aug 28, 2008)

at bicester there was:
face and body foundation n1 and c3
studio fix fluid nc37
select sheer powder (?) in nc25
4 dark concealers
1 dark concealer palette
beauty powder blushes in sweetness + secret blush
fluidlines in blacktrack and sweet sage
both fafi blushes (fashion frenzy + hipness)
all fafi nail polishes, all n collection nail polishes + vestral white (antiquitease?)
paintpots in cash flow, rollickin and perky
paints in stubborn brown and another dark one
msf natural in medium deep and medium plus
eyeshadows in shore leave, pandamonium and submarine
quads in amazon eyes, fafi eyes 2, well plumed
pigments in lovely lily, provence and larkin about
the contour highlight powders in bone beige emphasize, and the darkest shade
lipglasses: 1n, pink meringue, sweetness from barbie, en pointe, the two dark ones from moonbathe, pas-de-deux, silly girl, quite a few dark ones, one 3d glass, some chromeglasses.
metal-x eyeliner in lime dandy 
soft sparkle pencil in a pale shade
lots of antiquitease sets
one novel twist lip set
190, 227 (?) brushes, and the 180 flat kabuki kim kardashian loves.
it was fairly well stocked though the lacking amounts of e/s was disappointing. there was also only one lipstick and one slimshine in most wanted.

i got hipness blush and en pointe l/g.


----------



## kylam (Aug 31, 2008)

Do you have any rough ideas on any of the prices of stuff? Never been to a CCO and am wondering what the discount is like ;D


----------



## browneyedbaby (Aug 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *seabird* 

 
_at bicester there was:
face and body foundation n1 and c3
studio fix fluid nc37
select sheer powder (?) in nc25
4 dark concealers
1 dark concealer palette
beauty powder blushes in sweetness + secret blush
fluidlines in blacktrack and sweet sage
both fafi blushes (fashion frenzy + hipness)
all fafi nail polishes, all n collection nail polishes + vestral white (antiquitease?)
paintpots in cash flow, rollickin and perky
paints in stubborn brown and another dark one
msf natural in medium deep and medium plus
eyeshadows in shore leave, pandamonium and submarine
quads in amazon eyes, fafi eyes 2, well plumed
pigments in lovely lily, provence and larkin about
the contour highlight powders in bone beige emphasize, and the darkest shade
lipglasses: 1n, pink meringue, sweetness from barbie, en pointe, the two dark ones from moonbathe, pas-de-deux, silly girl, quite a few dark ones, one 3d glass, some chromeglasses.
metal-x eyeliner in lime dandy 
soft sparkle pencil in a pale shade
lots of antiquitease sets
one novel twist lip set
190, 227 (?) brushes, and the 180 flat kabuki kim kardashian loves.
it was fairly well stocked though the lacking amounts of e/s was disappointing. there was also only one lipstick and one slimshine in most wanted.

i got hipness blush and en pointe l/g._

 
Hipness 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 bet they don't have that at Portsmouth!


----------



## seabird (Aug 31, 2008)

i knoww! i got one hipness and i really wish i'd bought two, i LOVE it.
erm blush is £10, lipglasses are £7.50, pigments £10.50, eyeshadows are about £7, nail polishes £5.95 i think?


----------



## speedygirl247 (Sep 1, 2008)

I went to Bicester yesterday they also had teal and golden lemon pigments which I got.  The teal and golden lemon were not out on the shelves with the others, they were on a display unit behind the till.  I would have missed them if I hadn't asked if those were additional colours to what were on the shelves.


----------



## melliquor (Sep 1, 2008)

If anybody goes to Bicester... would you be willing to do a CP for me?  I really want Hipness blush.


----------



## foxynats (Sep 2, 2008)

Anyone been to Ellesmere Port recently?
Think i should treat myself to a nice CCO haul, but would like to know what they have.
xx


----------



## Princesa Livia (Sep 5, 2008)

sucks there doesn't seem to be one in london.. i really wanna get my hands on discounted shore leave and pandamonium e/s's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 if anyone goes to Bicester, can you pretty please CP me for these?..


----------



## mimanchi (Sep 12, 2008)

I went to CCO in York oulet the other day and was they have the biggest collection so far. They have so many eyeshadows, I wanted all of them. I've already had some of them or some similar to them so only ended up getting sketch, naked lunch and plumage. ABSOLUTELY LOVE THEM. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Other eyeshadows are: Hepcat, Plum dressing, Knight Divine, Parrot, Contrast, Deep Truth, Aquadisiac... Those are the ones I remember. THere were plenty more though.

Lots of powder and MSFs. A few blushers.

Pigment they have Provence, Viz a violet, Copper Sparkle, melon, tan, rose.

Brown paint pot (don't remember name) Deft and another neutral one but not Painterly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A few face brushes like 150, 136, 169.. and fan brushes

Makeup bags, brush roll

Fafi stuffs: 1 blush (pinky one, not hipness) and sassed up beauty powder.

A few sculp and shape powder

Lots of lipsticks and lipglosses but they didn't interest me so...



Sorry for the crappy report-back. I only had half an hour there so was rushing to look for my much needed eyeshadows and get out. Hoping to go soon, they have an amasing collection. So many to choose from.


----------



## amber_j (Sep 14, 2008)

I went to the *Portsmouth CCS* today. There was a surprising amount of stuff from old collections (both Fafi quads, Naughty Nauticals and Neo Sci-FI eyeshadows (+ X-Rocks blush), Pandamonium and Well Plumed quads etc.).

I was able to get the Quite Natural paint pot from N Collection which I'd missed out on originally. They also had loads of Soft Ochre, Otherworldly, and a few Bare Study paint pots too. Oh and Royal Wink and Blitz & Glitz fluidlines.

There were a lot of eyeshadows (incl. Clue if anyone's searching for that) and a few in refill pans (I think there was a choice of about 8 or 9 colours). I also saw a range of foundations (studio fix, moistureblend are the ones I recognised straight off), an MSF Natural, various Sculpt & Shape, some concealers, loads of blushers including Blunt, Ablaze and Strada (?), some lippies including Back To Del Rio (?) from Originals, and lipglasses and lustreglasses including Ensign, 1N, Hey Sailor, and Squeeze It. But no Port Red, which I've been trying to track down for ages!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Finally I saw a load of different brush sets and there were a few brushes on offer. I didn't pay much attention to those as I didn't see any of the brushes I wanted to stock up on.

Hope that helps someone. I realise I should have written it all down while I was there, but I got too excited and ran around like a kid in a sweetshop!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'll definitely be going back in a month or 2, but will call in advance to check what they have in stock.

ETA - Oh, and lots of pigments, including fuschia.


----------



## MisaMayah (Sep 20, 2008)

Thanks for keeping us updated ladies!!! really helps

has anyone been to Biccester this month?? Anyone know whats there?


----------



## Korms (Sep 28, 2008)

I went to Bicester CCO on Saturday.  Not much of a variety but I'll list what I can remember seeing there

Fafi Eyes 2 Quad
Rollikin' Paint Pot (Fafi)
Fashion Frenzy Blush (Fafi)
Eversun Beauty Powder Blush
Provence Pigment
Soft Ochre Paint Pot
Gorgeous Gold Eyeshadow
Remotely Grey Eyeshadow
Novel Twist Tan Lips 
Royal Assets Red Lips
Royal Assests Cool Eyes
Charged water

I can't remember exactly what everything else was, there were a couple of Curiositease mini sets, and I think some Heirlooms brush sets.  They also had a bunch of rank used testers (lipglasses etc.) for sale, some of them as much as £9, what a rip off!


----------



## NatalieMT (Sep 28, 2008)

^^^ The testers are out purely as testers, when you take them to the counter to make your purchases they get you a brand new boxed one from the stock draw.


----------



## Korms (Sep 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NatalieMT* 

 
_^^^ The testers are out purely as testers, when you take them to the counter to make your purchases they get you a brand new boxed one from the stock draw. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Haha, just goes to show how much I know.  I had always assumed they were old testers as there is no signage to indicate otherwise!  I'm kicking myself now thinking of all the times I've been in and pooh-poohed them!  Bah!


----------



## NatalieMT (Sep 29, 2008)

Yeah there is no sign at the CCO near me either, I can imagine in confuses a few people. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You do have to be careful sometimes, because some of the older lipglasses etc from CCOs can like 'go off', take on this wax crayon type smell and they are really gross to use then.


----------



## ClareBear86 (Oct 5, 2008)

im going to the one in york tomorro, ive never been to one so i hope its good!!!! im comin all the way from nottingham so it best be haha!!!


----------



## Ladybugz (Oct 6, 2008)

Hi there,

I went to the CCO in Bicester this weekend. Got a few bits a pieces heres what i saw.

Rollickin paint point
Soft Oche Paint Pot
a dark brown (not sure of shade) Paint Pot

They had about 4 pigment colours
6 nail laqurs

Pandimonium eyeshadow
Submarine Eyeshadow
Rich Flesh Eyeshadow
Illegal Cargo Eyeshadow

Loads of lipglosses and lip Stick and about 3 slimshines
A few fafi lipsticks and Lipglosses
A barbie lipgloss

Fafi Eye quad 2

Scuplt and shape powder (beige and bone or something like that)

Ablaze Blush
Trace Blush
(a few other blushes - cant remember shades)

Holiday 07 sets

Charged water

Dual eyeliner
Lot of eyeliners - lipliners

Large softsac Bags

5 different set of lashes for £5.75 each! 

wedge sponges

A few brushes but not a great selection.

They had more but thats all i can remember from the top of my head


----------



## MisaMayah (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks Linzi-t!!!

Is anyone going to bicester soon? Please please can anyone do a CP for me? I've been waiting to get Rich Flesh for ages! I can pay through Paypal. I need 3 of them. Pm me if you can thnks xx


----------



## vocaltest (Oct 13, 2008)

Anyone been to Portsmouth recently?


----------



## amber_j (Oct 13, 2008)

Afraid not. I was going to call them tomorrow to find out what's in stock.


----------



## Ladybugz (Oct 16, 2008)

If anyone see's any heatherette items in the cco's in the uk please post and let us know. I'm so regretting passing up on that collection


----------



## JoeyEmma (Oct 23, 2008)

Just got back from Ellesmere Port CCO  

In MAC they had
3 shades of sculpt and shape
Several charged waters
About 25-30 eyeshadows, including lots of cool heat stuff and neo scifi inc magnetic fields, femme fi and expensive pink
About 10 blushes
A lot of Fafi stuff including both quads, lipsticks (inc strawbaby)
3 other quads
About 5 paint pots, including soft ochre
Royal Assets lip trio palettes plus lipstick and gloss sets
Novel Twist warm eyes set
Odds and end foundations in random shades
Brushes- I saw 109 and 188 plus some other funny shaped ones that I wouldnt know what to do with
They also had some SE brush kits, but again I didn't look.
There were loads of other glosses, lipsticks and face stuff which I can't remember off hand.
Heatherette isn't in yet

Bobbi Brown wise they had a fair few eyeshadows (about 10-15) and blushes (about 10ish) all in the old round packaging. 

I only got a Scultp and Shape, plus a small Bobbi Brown concealer pallette that had light bisque corrector, a light yellow toned concealer and some pressed powder for £


----------



## vocaltest (Oct 23, 2008)

i might try & drag my bf down to portsmouth tomorrow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## NatalieMT (Oct 23, 2008)

I'm going to Ellesmere Port tomorrow, yay! Sounds like it's pretty good there at the moment.


----------



## NatalieMT (Oct 24, 2008)

So I did go today! OH MY! So much good stuff! They had some really lovely blushes, Sweet as Cocoa, Eversun and Strada were the ones I remember. All quite dark colours.

Loads of pigments - including Pro colours like Basic Red, Landscape Green, Electric Coral, Clear Sky Blue, Deep Purple, Acid Orange. Pretty much all the NN collection pigments too. Lots of different glitters too such as Crystallised Lime, Turquoise. They also had 3 varieties of the Solar Bits.

So many eyeshadows, 3 whole shelves. All of NN, Neo Sci-Fi, quite a lot from The Originals (I got Ochre Style!), along with the usual discontinued lot of pinks/purples, seemed to be a lot of dark colours too, aswell as Blue Flame/Warm Chill. Also some Pro pan colours Bright Sunshine and Blue Calm stood out.

Lots of paintpots - all the Fafi ones, Fresco Rose, Artifact.

I also noticed the Strobe lipbalms and NN lipglasses e.g. Ensign and Soft & Slow from Neo Sci-Fi.

Other than that don't really remember many specifics, but I was very impressed with my visit.


----------



## ClareBear86 (Oct 24, 2008)

ahhh i wanna go for pigments but its sooooooooo far away from me!!!


----------



## Mercurial (Oct 26, 2008)

I was at Bicester Village this morning and the MAC stuff was pretty poor. Still some Fafi quads/Flash n Dash lipstick, a Barbie lipglass and Solar bits. There were only about 5 different eyeshadows, and some Holiday 07 sets.

I'm hoping to go to the CCO in York shortly so hopefully will have better things there.


----------



## Miss Lore (Oct 28, 2008)

im so sad... I hope they build one in London


----------



## Ladybugz (Oct 29, 2008)

they did used to have one in carnary wharf but that shut down!!!! closest to London is Bicester, we usually find it to be about an hours drive sometimes a little more!

Lynzi


----------



## Miss Lore (Nov 6, 2008)

im trying to convince my BF to drive me to Bicester, fingers crossed 

xxxx


----------



## makeupmadb (Nov 7, 2008)

Has anyone been to Portsmouth lately please?


----------



## mactaz (Nov 8, 2008)

Bicester now has Light Flush Mineralise Skinfinish and Mineralise Skinfinish Natural in Light and the duo in Dark. 

They still have the Fafi Quad 1 and 2 and Amazon as well. 
Fiction, Stormwatch, Girlie eyeshadow and some others from the Naughty Nautical collection. 
Penny, Pink Couture Shadestick , Most Watched Slimshine and Pleasing. 

I live across the road literally, so it seems be most saturday or when I'm home early from work on weekdays.


----------



## Korms (Nov 30, 2008)

Anyone been to Bicester within the last week or so?  I'm going on Sunday hopefully and was just curious as to what's there at the moment!


----------



## makeupmadb (Dec 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Korms* 

 
_Anyone been to Bicester within the last week or so? I'm going on Sunday hopefully and was just curious as to what's there at the moment!_

 
I would love to go to Bicester, with the Mulberry outlet and a CCO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



So sorry I can't tell you what is there, but go get Glamour magazine! The one with the Nails Inc Polish free has 10% at the Bicester outlet. A fabulous excuse to buy more goodies


----------



## Korms (Dec 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeupmadb* 

 
_I would love to go to Bicester, with the Mulberry outlet and a CCO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



So sorry I can't tell you what is there, but go get Glamour magazine! The one with the Nails Inc Polish free has 10% at the Bicester outlet. A fabulous excuse to buy more goodies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oooh, I got that issue and didn't even notice the voucher!  Hope I still have it somewhere!


----------



## julie150463 (Dec 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Korms* 

 
_Anyone been to Bicester within the last week or so?  I'm going on Sunday hopefully and was just curious as to what's there at the moment!_

 
We went 27th November - my memory is rubbish but what I can remember they had some of the Naughty Nautical eyeshadows, Golden Lemon & Lark About piggies, shadesticks - corn, pink couture, gracious me and another - can't remember, about 5 brushes including  187 and 134, fafi quads & couple of paint pots - rollickin' & layin' low, some of the charged waters, beauty powder blushes & sculpt & shapes. I'm sure there were more things but I am a geriatric 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Anyone been to the one at Ellesmere Port lately?


----------



## pianohno (Dec 4, 2008)

Yeah, if someone's been to the Ellesmere Port one recently let me know - I was trying to resist buying any more till i'm in NY in the new year ... but it's too hard !


----------



## Korms (Dec 6, 2008)

Just got back from Bicester!  There's really not much there now at all.  There's some of the stuff that julie150463 listed but no more Golden Lemon pigment or Beauty Powder Blushes left.

I was excited to see the Face and Body foundation in C1 so nabbed that (for £16!), think they had N3 and N5 too.  There's also some of the Prep & Prime skin enhancers that I believe were an Asia only item, they've got the Neutralize one at the moment.

FYI: anyone planning to go to Bicester Village on a weekend, get there at least an hour before it opens as the queue to get in the car park went on for miles (and this was 10 minutes before opening)!


----------



## Danfanny (Dec 6, 2008)

hey just wondering
has anyone been to the York one recently 
going tommorrow, just wanting to know if there is anything of major interest?? 
thanks


----------



## NatalieMT (Dec 7, 2008)

I'm going to go to Ellesmere Port CCO one evening this week, for a bit of Christmas shopping so I will update with a list for those of you that are interested when I get back!


----------



## amber_j (Dec 8, 2008)

I'm going to Portsmouth on Sunday so will post a list of what they have in stock.


----------



## vocaltest (Dec 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amber_j* 

 
_I'm going to Portsmouth on Sunday so will post a list of what they have in stock._

 
yay thank you!!


----------



## Miss Virtue (Dec 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeupmadb* 

 
_I would love to go to Bicester, with the Mulberry outlet and a CCO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



So sorry I can't tell you what is there, but go get Glamour magazine! The one with the Nails Inc Polish free has 10% at the Bicester outlet. A fabulous excuse to buy more goodies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Does anyone know if the 10% offer has ended or even what page the offer is on as I can't seem to find it!

Thanks in advance


----------



## makeupmadb (Dec 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss Virtue* 

 
_Does anyone know if the 10% offer has ended or even what page the offer is on as I can't seem to find it!

Thanks in advance 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
p216, from memory I think it ends the 20th of December, but I'm not positive.


----------



## NatalieMT (Dec 13, 2008)

Went to Cheshire Oaks this afternoon, not so much MAC there as last time I visited but still a good selection. A lot of the items were the same as the last time I did go. 

Items of note were the Fafi Eyes 2 Quad and a couple of the Fafi lipglasses, I think I saw Squeeze It. Other than that they still had quite a few slimshines, the Strobe lip conditioners and a few lipsticks, think I saw Electro from Neo Sci-Fi.

There were quite a lot of eyeshadows still. Pandamonium, Mink Pink, Expensive Pink, Femme Fi, Ochre Style, Zeal, Daisychain, A Little Folie, Folie, Orange... and about 5 paintpots!

A lot of pigments from last time still there also French Violet, Emerald Green, Grape, Copper, Naval Blue, Lark About, Lovely Lily, Landscape Green, Golden Olive, Golden Lemon, Tan, Melon, Silver Fog, Dark Soul, Genuine Orange. There was an awful lot of piggies! 

There were a few blushes Coygirl, Strada, Raizin, Eversun, Sweetness, Spaced Out etc. Delicacy highlight powder and the Sculpt and Shape cheek duos.


----------



## amber_j (Dec 14, 2008)

Back from Portsmouth! They had a lot of stuff, but lots of it was there when I last went in September. I didn't buy anything. So, what I can remember (because we ran out of time and couldn't go back to write a list):

1) Bags - Barbie Loves MAC mini; a small square black bag with a loop handle (with orange piping) - don't know the collection
2) Brushes - loads including 109,129,252 and brush sets from the Holiday 2007 collection and Novel Twist
3) Palettes - I saw Novel Twist eye and lip palettes (although some of them were labelled Royal Assets - ???)
4) Paint Pots - Otherworldly
5) Fluidlines - Brassy, and some other one
6) Eyeshadows - masses of these, including Meet the Fleet, Plumage, Folie, Daisychain, Chrome Yellow
7) MSF - Warmed, Light Flush. There were loads of these!
8) Lipgalss - Hey, Sailor!, 1N, Bateaux, Squeeze It, and loads of others
9) Lipsticks - More or less the same ones I found there last time.
10) Foundations - There were a couple of Studio Fix compacts, some Studio Fix Fluid, and some other compact foundation the name of which escapes me
11) Sculpt and Shape
12) Blush - Trace Gold and some random others
13) Blushcreme - Ladyblush (?)
14) Nail polish - I recognised one light shade from N Collection. There were 2 others but I lost interest and went to look at the Bobbi Brown palettes and brush sets instead

Oh, and loads of quads - Amazon, Well Plumed, Fafi 1 and 2...

ETA: And there were loads of skincare products - studio moiture fix, charged water, packs of mini fix+ with strobe cream and something else, scrubs, etc. etc.

All in all, I'd say it's not worth a trip just to buy MAC stuff. But loads of shops had sales on and were offering extra discounts at the till, so maybe it's worth going if you need new clothes or still have to buy some presents.


----------



## vocaltest (Dec 15, 2008)

ahh i well wanna go to portsmouth!!! i don't think i'll get to go until new year now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 thanks amber_j!!


----------



## amber_j (Dec 15, 2008)

Just think of all the great New Year sales!!! The prices were shocking - I think my friends and I saved well over a grand between us.


----------



## ClareBear86 (Dec 17, 2008)

do they have sales at cco's?

anyone fanct doin a cp 4 me from cheshire oaks 4 pigments ???


----------



## emmy282 (Dec 17, 2008)

Hi! 
I'm going to London in January, and I just wanted to know which CCO is closest to London (time wise)? Bicester or Portsmouth? 
Also, do you guys think it's worth going, as I'll be able to get Duty Free at the airport on my way back, and I'm probably going to be going to the Imats show...
TIA!


----------



## makeupmadb (Dec 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *emmy282* 

 
_Hi! 
I'm going to London in January, and I just wanted to know which CCO is closest to London (time wise)? Bicester or Portsmouth? 
Also, do you guys think it's worth going, as I'll be able to get Duty Free at the airport on my way back, and I'm probably going to be going to the Imats show...
TIA!_

 
They are really a similar distance, depending of course of which part of London you're going from. Both places have good shops, so it's really down to you. If you want more limited edition stuff go to the CCO, if not perhaps stick with Duty Free.


----------



## amber_j (Dec 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ClareBear86* 

 
_do they have sales at cco's?_

 
Not that I'm aware of. The only sales we saw were in other shops. But if the economy keeps going down then I wouldn't be surprised if the CCOs ran some special offers in the new year to clear their stock. There was stuff there that was around when I went up in mid Sept... Here's hoping!


----------



## NatalieMT (Dec 18, 2008)

No sales at CCOs, because all of the items are heavily discounted already. Cheshire Oaks is basically a discount paradise! I think the prices of the pigments have come down slightly though, I paid £10.27 per pigment last time I went and I'm sure they were more than that previously.

I can help you anyone out with a CP though, I don't mind. Don't know when I'll next go though that's the only trouble.


----------



## Eleanor (Dec 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amber_j* 

 
_1) Bags - Barbie Loves MAC mini; a small square black bag with a loop handle (with orange piping) - don't know the collection_

 
Aww i want that Barbie makeup bag so much : (


----------



## makeupluver (Dec 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NatalieMT* 

 
_I'm SO lucky, I live like 20 minutes away from the one in Ellesmere Port. I go there most Fridays!

Recent sightings -
Provence Pigment, Jewelmarine Glitter, Claire De Lune e/s, Beauty Sleep e/s, Da Bling e/s, Melton Mauve e/s, Floral Fantasy e/s, Scene 1 e/s, Pink Venus e/s, Rite of Spring e/s, Seedling e/s, Firespot e/s, Cranberry e/s, Cosmic e/s and Moonflower e/s. They also had Hullabaloo highlight powder, Porcelain Pink MSF, loads of lipglasses, cheek colour bottles, e/s quads Amazon Eyes and Boy Beauty and some lip sets._

 
  hiya im interested in goin there wat are the prices of pigments and what are the prices of mac shadows?


----------



## NatalieMT (Dec 19, 2008)

Pigments were £10.27 when I last went atleast that's what I paid, eyeshadows are around £7 I think. It varies! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But the post of mine you quoted, isn't very up to date. They don't have any of those eyeshadows shades anymore. Check my post at the top of this page for a more updated list.


----------



## Indian Barbie (Dec 26, 2008)

I just got back from the CCS in Gunwharf Quays and I was very impressed, there was too much to choose from. I only came home with an Amazon Quad and an Angled Brush. They had lots of nice stuff I wish I could buy it all!


----------



## vocaltest (Dec 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Indian Barbie* 

 
_I just got back from the CCS in Gunwharf Quays and I was very impressed, there was too much to choose from. I only came home with an Amazon Quad and an Angled Brush. They had lots of nice stuff I wish I could buy it all!_

 
Ohhh! What else did they have if you can remember? Anything else that amber_j didn't see??


----------



## Indian Barbie (Dec 26, 2008)

actually Amber_J did a really good summary. I guess there hasn't been many new things.

They had a full size set of 10 mac brushes for £118 or something which I was tempted to grab...


----------



## bellovesmac (Jan 10, 2009)

Has anyone seen the alexandra mc queen p/p in the cheshire oaks cco lately?

I am after them soo bad and I live an hour away so I dont wanna waste the drive if they havent got them

Thanks
Bel x


----------



## caffn8me (Jan 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *emmy282* 

 
_Hi! 
I'm going to London in January, and I just wanted to know which CCO is closest to London (time wise)? Bicester or Portsmouth? 
Also, do you guys think it's worth going, as I'll be able to get Duty Free at the airport on my way back, and I'm probably going to be going to the Imats show...
TIA!_

 
Unless you're driving, Portsmouth is very much easier to get to.  You can get a train direct from London Waterloo to Portsmouth Harbour and walk to the Gunwharf Quays centre.

For Bicester you'd need to change trains and take a taxi or a bus.  I've done Waterloo to Portsmouth several times and it's pretty easy.


----------



## amber_j (Jan 11, 2009)

^ I agree. Unless you have a car it's much easier to get to the outlet mall in Portsmouth. I usually take the coach from Victoria - saves money and gives me some nice scenery to look at.


----------



## caffn8me (Jan 11, 2009)

You can book train fares ahead of time (and bus fares) very cheaply at http://www.megabus.com

Cheapest day return train fares I could find for Jan 21st from London to Portsmouth (random date chosen) are £12

More bus fares at http://www.nationalexpress.co.uk - cheapest is £10 return.


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Jan 11, 2009)

You girls are so lucky, i want CCOs in France, come on, we're close to UK!!!!


----------



## NadiaD (Jan 11, 2009)

Hiya Girls

Im planning on going to the CCO on Tuesday in Portsmouth - my first time! Im going espiecially for it as Im curious to see whats there and my student loan has just come in so whoo hoo!! Im going up from Bournemouth so the train fare isnt that bad.

Does anyone have any idea of prices? Im interested in a BB shimmerbrick.

Also if anyone has been to Portsmouth recently - since christmas - and has any idea of what is there can you let me know? And also - random question - is it generally set out like a normal shop or is it a primarky type place??

Sorry lotsa questions - I like to recon a place before I go there, I have an agraphobia condition that can relapse lol, I like to kinda know whats gonna happen!!

Thankyou all

Nadia xx


----------



## NatalieMT (Jan 12, 2009)

No Alexander McQueen at Cheshire Oaks that I've ever seen, I wouldn't waste the time/money driving if I were you. I think they're past having any McQueen now. Better to attempt to buy the items you are looking for online or something in my opinion.


----------



## Lissa (Jan 21, 2009)

anyone been to Bicester Village recently? I'm looking forward to the Red She Said stuff coming in as I really want the smoky eyes palette


----------



## Turbokittykat (Jan 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lissa* 

 
_anyone been to Bicester Village recently? I'm looking forward to the Red She Said stuff coming in as I really want the smoky eyes palette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I was there on Monday as it happens - first time I've been there in ages.

They didn't have a huge variety of MAC stuff.

The only holiday eye palette they had was the warm one. They also had one of the lip sets (Red, I think), one of the lip palettes (sorry, can't remember which), one of the mini pigment sets (the one with all the gold-y shades in), one mini lipglass set and a brush set.

They had a few lipsticks and lipglasses, including the lipsticks in the orange tubes. Nothing which cried out to me though, but then I've really lost interest in MAC recently and haven't been following the collections.

They had a couple of softsparkle pencils, 6 shades of pearlglide liners, one of the FAFI quads, the showflower quad, a couple of blushes, a couple of eye shadow pots...

There were a few other random things, such as EZR, a couple of spray products like the tan from Sundressing and a blush, I think... a couple of the brow duo things... a glitter liner or two... a few various mascaras... couple of lip liner pencils and a couple of the cremestick lipliners...

Can't really remember much else.

They seemed to have more fragrances in all the ranges than anything else - very little makeup of any brand.


Oh, just remembered, they also had bronze glitter and some of the Ungaro stuff.


----------



## anita22 (Jan 27, 2009)

Thanks Turbokittycat! I'm moving to Oxford in 2 months so not too far away from Bicester - although you say they didn't have much MAC stuff, just the things you listed are enough to get me excited!


----------



## Turbokittykat (Jan 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *anita22* 

 
_Thanks Turbokittycat! I'm moving to Oxford in 2 months so not too far away from Bicester - although you say they didn't have much MAC stuff, just the things you listed are enough to get me excited!_

 
Things change on a weekly basis at CCOs. In two months they will have totally different stock and could well have less MAC, or be stuffed to the gills with MAC. It's always a bit of a gamble.

In my experience the CCO in Portsmouth, which is a lot newer, is generally better for MAC.


----------



## pianohno (Jan 31, 2009)

Think I'm gonna head on down to the one at Cheshire Oaks today gals - I'll let you know what delights are in store!


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 17, 2009)

hi guys! has anyone been to the yoprk cco recently and if so did they have much of a selection? i've got some time off so will be wanting to go for a visit (still a 1hr 30 min train journy though!!). also do they have an actual mac store in york? got some stuff to back to mac you see....


----------



## mamapie (Feb 17, 2009)

Which is the nearest one to London?


----------



## Ladybugz (Feb 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mamapie* 

 
_Which is the nearest one to London?_

 
Hiya i would say Bicester village is closest but it all depends on if you are driving or getting a train. 

look back on previous posts in this thread there was something about it earlier on.


----------



## SwEetSouL08 (Feb 22, 2009)

oh this is so not fair... is there any way to shop online? i live in germany and cant reach those cco's


----------



## NatalieMT (Feb 22, 2009)

Unfortunately there is no way to shop online at any of the CCOs anywhere to my knowledge. Some of them might do a mail order via the phone but again I would doubt that. You could always try calling to ask though.

Best way to get the items you're looking for, is to maybe request a CP in the wishlist bit of clearance bin section of the website (appears when you have made 20 posts) and see if anyone can help you get the products under retail that way.


----------



## kay_411 (Feb 22, 2009)

Im amazed that theres a CCO in the UK, has anyone been to the one in portsmouth or bicester village recently


----------



## Korms (Feb 24, 2009)

I'm going to Bicester tomorrow so will report my findings once I get home!


----------



## Korms (Feb 25, 2009)

Right, so Bicester has (from memory)

Pandamonium (Naughty Nauticles)
Femme-Fi (Neo Sci Fi packaging)
Submarine (Naughty Nauticles)
Meet the Fleet (Naughty Nauticles)

A couple of pigments that I can't remeber the names of.

A Fafi quad and the Beauty Powder in Fafi packaging (Belightful?).

A few of the Holiday eye and lip Pallettes, can't remember which ones though.

Quite a bit of Neo Sci-Fi stuff.  Spaced Out and X-Rocks blushes, Naked Space Lipglass.

2 Tendertones.

Quite a lot of Lipglasses, mostly pale peaches and pinks.

About 4 lipsticks.

One or two eyeliners.

Brow shaders.

Solar Bits.

A selection of Lashes and Brushes.

Can't remember what else but it's generally a bit bare in there at the mo.  I wouldn't go specifically to buy MAC.


----------



## sweets4 (Feb 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Korms* 

 
_Right, so Bicester has (from memory)

Pandamonium (Naughty Nauticles)
Femme-Fi (Neo Sci Fi packaging)
Submarine (Naughty Nauticles)
Meet the Fleet (Naughty Nauticles)_

 
thanks I am going today, do you remember if they had any illegal cargo left from the NN collect?
cheers


----------



## NatalieMT (Feb 28, 2009)

I went to Cheshire Oaks today and my it was like a pigment lovers dream. There was atleast 20+ shades including I noticed Spiritualize and the Reflects Duo Purple. I could remember them all if pushed but it'd be easier if anyone had a specific one they were looking to get and asked. They also had in the 2008 holiday pigment sets (they also had the liner set). Nothing very exciting on the eyeshadow front however - Jewel Blue, Ochre Style, Submarine, Beautyburst, Femme Fi, Expensive Pink - nothing new really. They had solar bits though, in 2 shades.

Lots of paintpots, still had the Fafi ones and I personally picked up Delft and Rubenesque.

The 3 Fafi BP were there, along with other face powders like Sheerbronze, Tenderdusk, Dancing Light. Only blushes there were Strada and Pinch Me pro pans.

Lips wise there were all 3 of the Adoring Carmine sets and 2 of the lip palettes, Devoted Poppy and the other I don't recall. Lots of other random lipsticks, slimshines (Tropic Glow was in there!) and liglasses too. One Tendertone in Deep Sigh.

They had quite a few lashes, including the #20s in old packaging, #2s and the new Blinking Cool ones.


----------



## amber_j (Mar 1, 2009)

Back from Portsmouth. They still have a lot of MAC stock - similar stuff to Cheshire Oaks it seems. They had lots of the Holiday 2008 sets (brushes, lip sets, lip palettes) and sets from Novel Twist (brushes) and Holiday 2007 (brushes, lip sets). Lots of pigments and reflects, lipglasses and nail polishes from N Collection, different eyeshadows, Warm Soul mineralize blush, mineralize satinfinish liquid foundation, bulk wipes, lots of the studio mist foundation stuff, piles of brushes, and a few lashes (including half lashes).


----------



## MisaMayah (Mar 4, 2009)

Can anone CP X-Rocks for me pretty please??
PM me if you can, much appreciated!


----------



## sweets4 (Mar 5, 2009)

If anyone sees a 109 could you do a CP for me, thanx ya'll!!


----------



## deja1214 (Mar 5, 2009)

Hi, Did anyone see Rollickin' or Nice Vice paint pots? Really, really want to get my hands on those. Thanks.


----------



## sweets4 (Mar 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Korms* 

 
_Right, so Bicester has (from memory)
Pandamonium (Naughty Nauticles)
Femme-Fi (Neo Sci Fi packaging)
Submarine (Naughty Nauticles)
Meet the Fleet (Naughty Nauticles)
A couple of pigments that I can't remeber the names of.
A Fafi quad and the Beauty Powder in Fafi packaging (Belightful?).
 A few of the Holiday eye and lip Pallettes, can't remember which ones though.
Quite a bit of Neo Sci-Fi stuff.  Spaced Out and X-Rocks blushes, Naked Space Lipglass.
 2 Tendertones.
 Quite a lot of Lipglasses, mostly pale peaches and pinks.
 About 4 lipsticks.
 One or two eyeliners.
 Brow shaders.
 Solar Bits.
 A selection of Lashes and Brushes.
 Can't remember what else but it's generally a bit bare in there at the mo.  I wouldn't go specifically to buy MAC._

 
Hey ya'll,
     I went to Bicester Village today, and all the listed above stuff was true, 
to add, there were both fafi beauty powders (sassedup and belightful) and its fafi quad 2  btw open your boxed before you buy it, my fafi sticker is soo crooked, I am so sad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




      Also the brushes that I remember was the 227 (for £15, i got that one) the 134 (it was a SH, are they all short or are some long? this one was made in france and kinda had a plasticy feel to the handle, so i didnt get that) but it was £25 oh and there was a 185 i think, like a flat-topped white kabuki/buffer brush thing, like short like a kabuki 
      also they had some eyeliners, i got phone number to let you know it is there
    from the neo sci-fi, x-rocks, femmi-fi, expensive pink, evening aura, magnetic fields, there was NO time & space
     and there are still a bunch of illegal cargos there
oh and they had a perfume there, the packaging looked like that monogram collection...
   and paint pots (9£s), they had rubenesque, layin'low, cash flow, and maybe some pink colour that i dont think i got...
  and for refills they had some bright yellow colour maybe a pro i didnt check sorry, but they had carbon, amber lights, cork, brule, and burn/brun 
 they had the cleansing wipes, i guess they are 25-30% off like everything else there..and some other face products
  oh and i think i got the last pro palette, sorry, I will be putting it up on ebay...they said they were going to get more in, and they still had the quads!
   sorry thats a lot of info, but i hope that helps, for the next person that goes to Bicester Village, please update my list and then the next person, cuz it really helps to know what they have before you go!! 
xLiz


----------



## Wannabe Junkie (Mar 8, 2009)

I went to Bicester today and the bits I saw other than the things listed above are....

delft paint pot
chrome yellow e/s refill
lovely lily pigment (there were another 3 pigments, I can't remember the names but maybe the were also from Naughty Nauticals?)
Mac for ungaro bits
Buoy-oh-buoy l/s
Enchanting Vermillion Fashion Eye kits

There were also some scalloped eyeshadows, Metal Urge collection maybe?


----------



## EmilyIsElectric (Mar 9, 2009)

The only CCO I've been to is the Cheshire Oaks one about 6 months ago, and there was loads of amazing stuff!
I'm going to the York one next month because that's closer to Nottingham and only one train journey haha.
I was just wondering on average how much mac it usually has though?
I dont want to get all excited thinking they'll be loads of stuff like there was at Cheshire Oaks to get there and be disapointed haha!


----------



## deja1214 (Mar 9, 2009)

YouTube - CCO Haul

It seems in York there is some Dame Edna, according to this haul video. If anyone spots some at other locations (like Portsmouth) let me know.


----------



## deja1214 (Mar 15, 2009)

Anyone been to Portsmouth recently?


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 17, 2009)

my mums friend went to Bicester Villiage at the weekend and she told my mum there was no mac at all there. not sure if she looked properly or not but that's what she said. my mum is going the last saturday of march to get me some bits before she visits me so i'll let you all know what was there (she calls me when she's in there and i tell her what i want!!)


----------



## Wannabe Junkie (Mar 17, 2009)

I wonder if she was looking for a MAC shop? The shop is the cosmetics company and has all sorts of brands in as well as MAC. The MAC is towards the back of the shop too (as well as few bits around the counter). I think she must have just missed the stuff as there's always stuff there!

Looking forward to hearing about what your Mum gets!


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 18, 2009)

yeah i don't think she looked properly! but my mum called me all worried and i was like 'seriously there will be stuff when you go!' my mum is a sweetie and helps out with my mac habbit! i tell her what i want over the phone and sometimes her and my dad pay for it all... if i want lots then i have to pay a third of the cost. which is pretty decent 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but i will let everybody know what she gets me


----------



## sweets4 (Mar 19, 2009)

Yea the MAC section in BV is way at the back, and its not like it has a big sign over it saying MAC...so it is very easy to miss...i think its a smaller section compared to the clinique part...also tell your parents the pro pan refills are at the counter! and so are the brushes! i hope your p-rents get you some great stuff, and foot the bill! let us know what you get 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



xx


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 28, 2009)

hey guys,

my mum went toBV cco today for me as i mentioned. she managed to get me bell bottom blue pigment, lark about pigment, hey sailer lipgloss, little darlings pink lipgloss set, spice lip pencil, nice vice paint pot, 129 brush, 134 brush, expencive pink shadow.

they seemed to have quite a few bits there. cant be more specific because i was just on the phone to my mum while the ladies helped her.


----------



## makeupmadb (Mar 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_hey guys,

my mum went toBV cco today for me as i mentioned. she managed to get me bell bottom blue pigment, lark about pigment, hey sailer lipgloss, little darlings pink lipgloss set, spice lip pencil, nice vice paint pot, 129 brush, 134 brush, expencive pink shadow.

they seemed to have quite a few bits there. cant be more specific because i was just on the phone to my mum while the ladies helped her._

 
Thank you very much for the info, I'm going down in a couple of weeks so hopefully they'll have those good products still. If you don't mind me asking, how much was the 129 & 134 brush please?


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 29, 2009)

i'm not sure hopw much the brushes were... she wouldn't actually tell me how much she had spent! i think you get about 20-30% the mac prices though so the 134 brush which is usully the most expencive brush, had a good saving.


----------



## aorta.parasite (Mar 29, 2009)

*CCO in N. Ireland*

There is a CCO in Northern Ireland, However it is called the Company Cosmetics Store. Its on the junction one outlet outside antrim.

I wonder if there is any more in the Uk, one in scotland would be nice.


----------



## NatalieMT (Apr 4, 2009)

I went to Cheshire Oaks last night, they'd just had a big delivery in, so if anyone is planning to go now is the time.

Eyeshadows in Femme Fi, Expensive Pink, Pen N Pink, Honeylust, Mythology, Typographic, Illegal Cargo, Aquadisiac, Juxt, Warm Chill, Jewel Blue, Submarine, Omega, Sunset B, Talent Pool, Lotusland, Copperplate, Silver Ring, Pandamonium, Soft Flower, Mineral, Lilac Touch, Phloof. There was also 4 of the LE Mineralize Duos and quite exciting all 3 Cult of Cherry quads. Some Solar Bits still as well. There were also 2 more quads, but they've been there ages and a Fafi one.

Pigments in Golden Lemon, Violet, French Violet, Viz A Violet, Golden Olive, Dark Soul, Melon, Tan, Blue Brown, Chocolate Brown, Naked, Provence, Antique Green, Vintage Gold, Clear Sky Blue, Mutiny, Naval Blue, Helium, Spiritulize, Lark About, Cocomotion and there were quite a few glitters too. I'm sure I've missed some out anyways. 

There were paintpots in Rollickin, Girl Friendly, Quite Natural, Moss Scape and Delft.

Blushes in Warm Soul, Merrily, Margin, Plum Du Bois, Blossoming, Brit Wit, X Rocks and Spaced Out. They still had all 3 Fafi powders, Flower Mist Dew from Ungaro, Refined Gold - think that was about it. And Sheerbronze, Silver Aura, Tenderdusk and Dancing Light powders and another I don't recall.

They also had a lot of the MSF naturals that had the shimmer side with them and alot of the other mineralize foundation products. 

I hardly looked at the lip products, but they still had Tropic Glow and Gentle Simmer slimshines, a few from Neo Sci-Fi and Fafi also, plus I think I saw Buoy O Buoy etc. Tread Gently, Hush Hush, Honey Bare and one other tendertone, it's was a plummy one anyhoo.

They had the LE yellow soft sacs, few small Barbie cases, Holiday 2008 stuff, few nail polishes I remember seeing Phosphor, Neon 8, Silkwing and Boom.


----------



## makeupmadb (Apr 4, 2009)

Hopefully going to Bicester on Thursday so will let you know of my finds! Has anyone been recently?


----------



## deja1214 (Apr 6, 2009)

Sooo, two CCO's in one day! 

At Bicester I was a bit disappointed. They a measly amount of eyeshadows:
Time and Space, Firespot, Bisque, Cork, Brun, Electric Eel, Chrome Yellow etc.
A few paintpots:
Indianwood
Rubenesque
Rollickin
Nice Vice

A Fafi quad, some holiday sets, the eyelash set 

Not much by the way of lip stuff
a few tendertones, a few lipsticks including Fafi and some pinky glosses
Light Flush MSF
Mineralize Skin Finish in Medium Dark

At Portsmouth things were very exciting
Eyeshadows: Meet the Fleet, Submarine, Scene 1, Bisque, and lots others I can't remember.
Eye palettes for £7!
16 Pro pans including orange, cork, brun, velvet moss, juiced and some others
About 20 or so Pigments (Sorry my memory is a sieve at this point)
Paint pots in Nice Vice, Otherworldly, Pharoah, Delft, Moss Scape and some I forgot
A couple of cream blushes, blush in Trace Gold, Light flush MSF, 8 nail polishes
Lip stuff was pretty much the same as Bicester
There were a few eyelashes too.


----------



## makeupmadb (Apr 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *deja1214* 

 
_Sooo, two CCO's in one day! 

At Bicester I was a bit disappointed. They a measly amount of eyeshadows:
Time and Space, Firespot, Bisque, Cork, Brun, Electric Eel, Chrome Yellow etc.
A few paintpots:
Indianwood
Rubenesque
Rollickin
Nice Vice

A Fafi quad, some holiday sets, the eyelash set 

Not much by the way of lip stuff
a few tendertones, a few lipsticks including Fafi and some pinky glosses
Light Flush MSF
Mineralize Skin Finish in Medium Dark

At Portsmouth things were very exciting
Eyeshadows: Meet the Fleet, Submarine, Scene 1, Bisque, and lots others I can't remember.
Eye palettes for £7!
16 Pro pans including orange, cork, brun, velvet moss, juiced and some others
About 20 or so Pigments (Sorry my memory is a sieve at this point)
Paint pots in Nice Vice, Otherworldly, Pharoah, Delft, Moss Scape and some I forgot
A couple of cream blushes, blush in Trace Gold, Light flush MSF, 8 nail polishes
Lip stuff was pretty much the same as Bicester
There were a few eyelashes too._

 
Thanks for the info! I am going to Bicester on Thursday, did you see many brushes? I may go to Portsmouth also as you say there are some good products


----------



## kuuipo415 (Apr 6, 2009)

wow it's good to know there are CCOs in the UK! I am planning to move out there in a few months! yeay i'm happy i can be able to still shop at my fav store!


----------



## sweets4 (Apr 7, 2009)

Hi guys
I was wondering if someone could do a CP for me at Chesire Oaks for Spaced Out blush and the Spiced Chocolate quad. PM me!
cheers


----------



## deja1214 (Apr 7, 2009)

I was bit disappointed on the brush front, not very many at all. At Portsmouth they had the short handled 129, a fan brush and a full size brush set for £110 (or somewhere around this price) amongst a few others.

Bicester didn't have too many brushes either and I can't remember any standouts.


----------



## EmilyIsElectric (Apr 7, 2009)

I'm going to the York outlet this Saturday.
I'm a bit nervous, I haven't really heard anything about how much MAC they have there so I'm trying not to get my hopes up.
Cheshire Oaks is the only other one I've visited, and I'd have to catch 2 trains and travel for two and a half hours to get there :| Which sucks, because the last time I went it was like heaven! haha.
So, I'll let everyone know what I see there! :]


----------



## makeupmadb (Apr 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *deja1214* 

 
_I was bit disappointed on the brush front, not very many at all. At Portsmouth they had the short handled 129, a fan brush and a full size brush set for £110 (or somewhere around this price) amongst a few others.

Bicester didn't have too many brushes either and I can't remember any standouts._

 
Thank you for the info 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Maybe that's a good thing (I can restrain myself more!!) If it's really bad I might go down to Portsmouth. I'll let you know if how it goes tomorrow.


----------



## anita22 (Apr 10, 2009)

I managed to get myself to the CCO in Bicester Village today. I just arrived in the UK so navigating my way there was a little challenging but I got there in the end  Here's what I recall seeing:

- Eyeshadows: Time & Space (I got 2, yay), Ricepaper, Pen N Pink, plus one or two from Naughty Naughticals
- Eye quads: Both Fafi ones, Glamazon eyes
- Paint pots: Nice Vice, Rubenesque, Indianwood, Greenstroke, Delft & the blue-green one from Fafi
- Blushes: Sweet William & Posey blushcremes; Blunt, plus one or two more
- Lots of holiday stuff from the last 2 years. Mostly brush sets. They had some of the lip palettes & sets, plus the Warm eyeshadow set & eye glamour kit from last year
- Studio Mist foundations in most shades
- A few other foundations (Select, Studio Tech, Studio Stick) in a few random shades; a couple Select sheer loose powders & beauty powders
- A range of lipsticks, lipglasses, & lip lacquers including a few things from Moonbathe, Naughty Naughticals & Neo Sci Fi
- A reasonable amount of skin care, including Fix+, Studio Moisture Fix, Blot papers & Fast Response Lip & Eye
- Mascara X & Fibre Rich Lash. No Plushlash :-(

That's all I can remember. One of the sales assistants told me their new stock always comes in on Mondays, so next time I think I will try and visit on a Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *EmilyIsElectric* 

 
_I'm going to the York outlet this Saturday.
I'm a bit nervous, I haven't really heard anything about how much MAC they have there so I'm trying not to get my hopes up.
Cheshire Oaks is the only other one I've visited, and I'd have to catch 2 trains and travel for two and a half hours to get there :| Which sucks, because the last time I went it was like heaven! haha.
So, I'll let everyone know what I see there! :]_

 
what did you find at york? worth going? i fancy going soon so am interested...


----------



## aroseisarose (Apr 16, 2009)

Anyone fancy taking a look around one of the CCO's for me? I have paypal.
Dreammaker/Grand Entrance/Mink & Sable/Smoke & Diamonds/Top Hat - eyeshadows from the starflash collection
Otherworldly - paint pot from the Mcqueen collection
Any of the pearlgliders from the Suite Array collection
And I want loads more but we should just start with that for now. Message me if you can get hold of any of this stuff. Thanks x


----------



## seabird (Apr 18, 2009)

i went to bicester today, and i really wish i had more money! i thought it was really well stocked for once. what i remember them having: posey blushcreme, merrily mineralize blush, blunt blush and blooming. they had loads of eyeshadows: newly minted, blanc type, brown down, sunset b, the dark blue and dark purple from naughty nauticals, silver ring, pen n pink, another light pink, femme fi, ricepaper and a few more i can't remember. they had select nc20 and loads of foundations in the nc30 range. they had the aircan foundation in all colours. in pro pans they had omega, brun, cork, juiced, primary yellow and embark. they had loads of lipglasses, a few lipsticks including electro and show orchid. i know in the lipglasses they had naked space, florabundance, snow girl.. they had loads of paintpots, all the fafi ones and rubenesque as well and girl friendly i think. they also had a few pigments, frost, violet, golden olive and a few more i can't remember. hardly any brushes, but they did have the pink handled 109sh. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 on the quad front they had tempting, both fafis.. amazon eyes? nothing that stood out really.
i got cash flow paintpot, naked space lipglass, silver ring and cork pro pan. i would have got more had i the money!


----------



## NatalieMT (Apr 22, 2009)

I went to Cheshire Oaks yesterday, as I wanted to get a friend a quick birthday gift. Nothing much new apart from all the Blonde Brunette Redhead e/s.


----------



## anita22 (Apr 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *seabird* 

 
_i went to bicester today, and i really wish i had more money! i thought it was really well stocked for once. what i remember them having: posey blushcreme, merrily mineralize blush, blunt blush and blooming. they had loads of eyeshadows: newly minted, blanc type, brown down, sunset b, the dark blue and dark purple from naughty nauticals, silver ring, pen n pink, another light pink, femme fi, ricepaper and a few more i can't remember. they had select nc20 and loads of foundations in the nc30 range. they had the aircan foundation in all colours. in pro pans they had omega, brun, cork, juiced, primary yellow and embark. they had loads of lipglasses, a few lipsticks including electro and show orchid. i know in the lipglasses they had naked space, florabundance, snow girl.. they had loads of paintpots, all the fafi ones and rubenesque as well and girl friendly i think. they also had a few pigments, frost, violet, golden olive and a few more i can't remember. hardly any brushes, but they did have the pink handled 109sh. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 on the quad front they had tempting, both fafis.. amazon eyes? nothing that stood out really.
i got cash flow paintpot, naked space lipglass, silver ring and cork pro pan. i would have got more had i the money!_

 
Thanks for that!! I am really tempted to go back soon... I didn't buy much on my first trip and kinda regret it. On the other hand I am still looking for a job... probably need to get that out of the way first


----------



## amber_j (Apr 23, 2009)

Looks like the CCOs have got a whole load of new stock in. Finally! Interesting that Portsmouth has more Fafi paint pots after selling out of them a while ago. I might pop down next weekend after I've been paid.


----------



## Deleted member 49521 (Apr 30, 2009)

I'm off to the one in York this weekend, very excited!

Any ideas what LE collections they might have in?


----------



## Wannabe Junkie (Apr 30, 2009)

silencemylips posted this thread the other day. It looks like they have some fafi stuff. There was so much I wanted in her thread that I'm sending my sister for a look, lol!


----------



## amber_j (May 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *deja1214* 

 
_Sooo, two CCO's in one day! 

At Bicester I was a bit disappointed. They a measly amount of eyeshadows:
Time and Space, Firespot, Bisque, Cork, Brun, Electric Eel, Chrome Yellow etc.
A few paintpots:
Indianwood
Rubenesque
Rollickin
Nice Vice

A Fafi quad, some holiday sets, the eyelash set 

Not much by the way of lip stuff
a few tendertones, a few lipsticks including Fafi and some pinky glosses
Light Flush MSF
Mineralize Skin Finish in Medium Dark

At Portsmouth things were very exciting
Eyeshadows: Meet the Fleet, Submarine, Scene 1, Bisque, and lots others I can't remember.
Eye palettes for £7!
16 Pro pans including orange, cork, brun, velvet moss, juiced and some others
About 20 or so Pigments (Sorry my memory is a sieve at this point)
Paint pots in Nice Vice, Otherworldly, Pharoah, Delft, Moss Scape and some I forgot
A couple of cream blushes, blush in Trace Gold, Light flush MSF, 8 nail polishes
Lip stuff was pretty much the same as Bicester
There were a few eyelashes too._

 
Back from a trip to Portsmouth. They pretty much have the same stuff still in stock, but Nice Vice is sold out and the foundations tended to be lighter shades. I'm not sure where they get their stock from though - I picked up Pomposity l/s and Warm Smile tendertone and both of them have ingredients stickers in Thai...


----------



## RedRibbon (May 4, 2009)

everyone,

I'm planning a trip to the Bicester Village CCO and I was wondering whether you could answer a logistical question for me..

It will cost me £30 in petrol to get to BV and I'm not even sure how much I will spend once I get there, I'm looking to get some MAC shadows, a pigment and some Bobbi Brown stuff.

I was thinking about this this morning, is it worth shelling out £30 quid to drive there when I won't really be after that much, moneywise.  I understand that eyeshadows are roughly 4/5 quid off and so I'd have to buy five shadows just to cover the cost of getting there. 

I suppose the question I'm asking is, how much of a discount can you get on BB stuff and is it a well stocked CCO?

Thank you


----------



## anita22 (May 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RedRibbon* 

 
_





 everyone,

I'm planning a trip to the Bicester Village CCO and I was wondering whether you could answer a logistical question for me..

It will cost me £30 in petrol to get to BV and I'm not even sure how much I will spend once I get there, I'm looking to get some MAC shadows, a pigment and some Bobbi Brown stuff.

I was thinking about this this morning, is it worth shelling out £30 quid to drive there when I won't really be after that much, moneywise.  I understand that eyeshadows are roughly 4/5 quid off and so I'd have to buy five shadows just to cover the cost of getting there. 

I suppose the question I'm asking is, how much of a discount can you get on BB stuff and is it a well stocked CCO?

Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I went to BV for the first time a couple of weeks ago and there wasn't much there I wanted to buy ( MAC-wise, it was mostly LE stuff and holiday sets - brush sets, holiday palettes, etc, which I either had already, or I'd passed on the first time they came out). There was a lot less Bobbi Brown than MAC, it was really only about 5 small shelves. I'm afraid I can't remember prices, but I'm also a Bobbi fan and there was nothing that stood out for me. There were some LE items from the past year or so (palettes & glosses), a few lipsticks and skincare. Also a few of the smaller brush sets (I think the one that came out with Pink Quartz last year, or something similar). And a few concealers, foundations, etc in random shades.

The MAC eye shadow pots were £6 from memory (a saving of  £3.79) so going by that you would have to buy 8 just to cover your costs. So if you're not planning on buying much, I don't think it would be worth £30 to get there. There is a bus from Oxford which is about £5 (return I think??) so if you can get to Oxford cheaply via public transport, that might save you $$?


----------



## RedRibbon (May 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *anita22* 

 
_I went to BV for the first time a couple of weeks ago and there wasn't much there I wanted to buy ( MAC-wise, it was mostly LE stuff and holiday sets - brush sets, holiday palettes, etc, which I either had already, or I'd passed on the first time they came out). There was a lot less Bobbi Brown than MAC, it was really only about 5 small shelves. I'm afraid I can't remember prices, but I'm also a Bobbi fan and there was nothing that stood out for me. There were some LE items from the past year or so (palettes & glosses), a few lipsticks and skincare. Also a few of the smaller brush sets (I think the one that came out with Pink Quartz last year, or something similar). And a few concealers, foundations, etc in random shades.

The MAC eye shadow pots were £6 from memory (a saving of £3.79) so going by that you would have to buy 8 just to cover your costs. So if you're not planning on buying much, I don't think it would be worth £30 to get there. There is a bus from Oxford which is about £5 (return I think??) so if you can get to Oxford cheaply via public transport, that might save you $$?_

 
Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've been figuring it out and I think I may either just go to the MAC counter in Selfridges on the way home from work/get public transport.  I figured out that I would end up spending 60 quid getting there and buying those few eyeshadows when I could spend less than that actually going to the concessions in the stores so that's what I think I will do


----------



## anita22 (May 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RedRibbon* 

 
_Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've been figuring it out and I think I may either just go to the MAC counter in Selfridges on the way home from work/get public transport.  I figured out that I would end up spending 60 quid getting there and buying those few eyeshadows when I could spend less than that actually going to the concessions in the stores so that's what I think I will do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
If you're in London and haven't seen this thread, this might also interest you!

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f242/2...street-138010/


----------



## RedRibbon (May 4, 2009)

Can you still shop in there if you don't have that MAC Pro membership card?


----------



## anita22 (May 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RedRibbon* 

 
_Can you still shop in there if you don't have that MAC Pro membership card?_

 
Anyone can shop at a Pro store; if you don't have membership it just means you don't get Pro discount. If you have any further questions about the sale, it's probably better to post them in the thread I linked to above though (in the interest of keeping this thread on topic). Have fun, I hope you get some nice goodies


----------



## RedRibbon (May 5, 2009)

Hey, thanks again, I was meant to post it in the other thread and realised I'd posted it here, whoops!


----------



## amber_j (May 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RedRibbon* 

 
_Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I've been figuring it out and I think I may either just go to the MAC counter in Selfridges on the way home from work/get public transport. I figured out that I would end up spending 60 quid getting there and buying those few eyeshadows when I could spend less than that actually going to the concessions in the stores so that's what I think I will do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
If you're based in London you could always go to the CCO in Portsmouth at Gunwharf Quays. It costs about £15 return to get there by train (Portsmouth Harbour) or coach (The Hard), and the outlet mall is literally a 3 minute walk from both stations (train and coach).


----------



## kittycatliss (May 13, 2009)

Does anyone know of whats at the CCO at gunwharf quays lately?
Im thinking of going...


----------



## Moofy (May 15, 2009)

I'm going to the CCO in York in about two weeks or so! Will be sure to let you all know what's there.


----------



## wizzer3245 (May 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moofy* 

 
_I'm going to the CCO in York in about two weeks or so! Will be sure to let you all know what's there. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
please do


----------



## deja1214 (May 16, 2009)

Went to Portsmouth today. They had...Hello Kitty!

Only a few bits but it was still exciting to see it there so early. There was 

Tahitian Sand Beauty Powder
Both Eye Palettes
Nail polish in Vestral White
Lipstick in Cutester
Lipgloss in Mimmy
The doll
The mirror
Lip Moisturizer in popster
Reflects glitter pink
Glitter eyeliners (all except kitty power)

Amongst that there was still the usual bits mentioned before. 
Eyeshadows 
Aquadisiac
Pen and pink
Newly minted
Henna (from BBR)
Pincurl (from BBR)
Juiced
Amber lights
Jewel blue
Gesso
Somoa silk
Hepcat
Passionate

They had the usual mix of foundations (mainly dark colours), some fix+, eye makeup remover, shaving stuff etc.

Blushes in raizin, blunt and trace gold. They also had some mineralize duos in the really light colours. Paintpots were still there (none from Fafi tho) and lots of Pigments

Nothing different lips wise except all BBR lipglosses and All's fair l/s and they had the 129 and 134 brushes.


----------



## pianohno (May 17, 2009)

CCO at Cheshire Oaks now has hello kitty!


----------



## amber_j (May 17, 2009)

Woo hoo! I'm off to Portsmouth after payday for sure to check out the HK stuff!


----------



## LMD84 (May 26, 2009)

anybody been to york cco recnetly? i'd like to go next week but not sure if it is worth it??


----------



## NatalieMT (Jun 1, 2009)

I'm just about to go to Cheshire Oaks - my sister needs cleanser so I'm 'going for the ride' ha ha. Will edit this when I get back with what stock they had.

Edit - 

Not a lot of Hello Kitty, they had the two eye palettes, Tahitian Sand, the purse mirror and the plush doll.

Most of the other stuff was the same as mentioned previously, all the BBR shadows had gone and there were only a couple of new ones such as Chill and Passionate. Few new glitters such as Reflects Blue and Reflects Very Pink.

Other than that not a lot to report.


----------



## Raspbaby (Jun 7, 2009)

I went to Portsmouth this weekend and will add some things to deja's list...

They also had the e/s
Meet the fleet, Blackberry, Typographic, Violet ...something, Mineral, Chrome Yellow, Woodwinked, Honey Lust, 

6 or 7 of those duo eyeshadows that look like brow powder boxes

quite many Pigments: Melon, Vanilla, ...

e/s palettes: Fafi Eyes 2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, Tempting Eye, Intriguing Scarlet: 6 Warm Eyes (Passions of Red), ...

Lip Palettes from Passions of Red

More Fafi: Iridescent Powders Belightful and Verve-acious, the plummy lipgloss, PP Rollickin' I think, 

Brushes: 129, 169, 252, fan brush, flattop kabuki, 227, ...

Brush sets (Heirlooms and PoR) and bags

Not many lipsticks, 3 dark slimshines, many lipglosses (around 7-8 pounds)

Liquidlast liners: Powerplum, Coco Bar, maybe 5 more

few lipliners and eyeliners

Shadesticks: Corn and Shimmersand

HK of course
NO coloured MSFs though..


----------



## 27dots (Jun 11, 2009)

does anyone know how much the 134 brush is at the CCOs? tia


----------



## minnie_moo (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm visiting Cheshire Oaks a week tomorrow- it will be my first visit to a CCO (it's a couple of hours drive!) so I hope they have some goodies for me to buy


----------



## theend (Jun 12, 2009)

I'm going to Bicester Village tomorrow. Here's hoping they have great stuff


----------



## bellovesmac (Jun 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *deja1214* 

 
_Sooo, two CCO's in one day! 

 At Portsmouth things were very exciting
Eyeshadows: Meet the Fleet, Submarine, Scene 1, Bisque, and lots others I can't remember.
Eye palettes for £7!
16 Pro pans including orange, cork, brun, velvet moss, juiced and some others
About 20 or so Pigments (Sorry my memory is a sieve at this point)
Paint pots in Nice Vice, Otherworldly, Pharoah, Delft, Moss Scape and some I forgot
A couple of cream blushes, blush in Trace Gold, Light flush MSF, 8 nail polishes
Lip stuff was pretty much the same as Bicester
There were a few eyelashes too._

 
if anyone is going to portsmouth could you do a cp for me please? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



otherworldly p/p and pharoah  p/p
if you can pm me please.
Bel x


----------



## Raspbaby (Jun 13, 2009)

Latest update on Gunwharf Quays (and last from me):

Neo SciFi:
2 lipsticks (Astral and Sunsonic??)
e/s *Femme-fi*, *Evening Aura*, *Expensive Pink*
Blushes Spaced Out, X-Rocks

new nail laquers, new brush set (with 187se)

4 Mineral e/s

Dame Edna Trio

MSF Natural in Light Medium and Medium Plus

New Lip Palettes


----------



## crystalclear (Jun 14, 2009)

Has anyone been to the York CCO or even the Bicester Village one recently  and if so, what sort of things do they have? My Dad might drive me up but if theres nothing in I dont want to drive all the way up from Leicester to discover that there is nothing there. I would especially love to know if they have the Hello Kitty qauds (esp Lucky Tom) and how much they're going for.


----------



## kammyks (Jul 7, 2009)

Hi 

This will prob sound silly but what is CCOs?

Forgive my ignorance am new to the whole Specktra and makeup biz


----------



## Retropinuplady (Jul 8, 2009)

Does anyone know of any ccos in wales? x


----------



## sweets4 (Jul 11, 2009)

and news on what they have in Bicester Village?


----------



## anita22 (Jul 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sweets4* 

 
_and news on what they have in Bicester Village?_

 
I might be heading out there tomorrow, so if I do then I will report back shortly


----------



## cathyviolet (Jul 22, 2009)

I want to go the Cheshire Oaks CCO. Am I best getting the train to Chester or Ellesmere Port?
Ta
Cath


----------



## pinkhalo (Jul 29, 2009)

I went to bicester village today

    The CCO there had quite a few bits from the Neo Sci Fi Collection....both blushes and quite a few of the shadows.
  There was some Hello Kitty stuff there one palette, the doll a few other accessories...No blushes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  I got the 223 brush which a LE from the Raquel Welch collection...they also had the 134,222 and a few other brushes at decent prices. 
  A fafi palette
  Also a few special edition brush sets.
  I was being rushed...so i didn’t get a chance to look at all shadows and lipsticks in detail.
  Oh and the 134 was about £25...need to get that one
  I picked x-rocks, time and space and the 223 brush


----------



## artydistraction (Jul 30, 2009)

Went to the York one today, loads of Mac, collections include: 
*Hello Kitty (doll, glitter eye-liner, Tom Cat pallete and a couple of other bits) 
*Style Warrior (solar bits all 3 colours) 
*Neo si-fi (allsorts from this) 
plus lots of brush sets and allsorts of other things. Very few lipsticks though.

I got: Pigment in Provence, Amber lights pro, Pro 4 pallette, Stop! Look! D/G, Perfect topping MSF, GO E/S from starflash collection.

Bill came to under £50 which I thought was good considering there was an MSF in there! Defo worth a look if you are passing!


----------



## NatalieMT (Aug 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cathyviolet* 

 
_I want to go the Cheshire Oaks CCO. Am I best getting the train to Chester or Ellesmere Port?
Ta
Cath_

 
If you went into Chester, it's easy to get a bus from the city centre to Cheshire Oaks. It's the #1 bus from Chester to Liverpool and it stops at Cheshire Oaks on the way. Comes Monday to Saturday every 20 minutes and Sundays every hour.

At the moment however Merseyrail are running a free Summer service from Ellesmere Port train station to Cheshire Oaks, the only requirement is a valid rail ticket for that day. It only runs Fridays, Saturdays and Sundays though, 10am to 6pm and the offer ends on August 31st. If you are going outside these days/times I'm not sure what bus you would want.


----------



## artydistraction (Aug 1, 2009)

Do you know that they have a member scheme for the McCarther Glen - if you sign up for rewards on the website you get a 10% off voucher for the shops for one day then again on your birthday - I've yet to test out if you can use it in all stores.
(Hope it's OK to post this here, if not sorry)


----------



## anita22 (Aug 16, 2009)

I went to Bicester Village today - they already had a ton of Style Warriors items in. There were still a few Hello Kitty items in, as well as mineralize blushes and all the other usual stuff.
I got:
- Spaced Out blush (Neo Sci Fi)
- Fast Thrill l/s (Electroflash)
- Feline kohl power eyeliner


----------



## Pink_Puddleduck (Aug 24, 2009)

I went to Bicester on Friday and they still had a couple of hello kitty eye pallets lurking, quite a lot of Style warriors too plus other bits and bobs, i got Spaced out neon sci fi blush ... seriously yummy i might add too! Apres ski and fresh water eye shadows and a dusky purple pigment whose bame escapes me right now! came to around £30 and I was very happy!


----------



## fashionjunkiexx (Sep 3, 2009)

no way is there one at cheshire oaks! i was there the other week and didnt have a clue!

i do know theres one at manchester airport, but its for staff only. Luckily my mum is staff so she can get me in, last week i got mac blush in sunbasque, a sample vial of mac shimmertime pigment, a mac lipglass and a mac softsparkle pencil for £12.50! as i went when there was a 50% off sale on, i was happy beyond belief!


----------



## Ggxox (Sep 3, 2009)

The Portsmouth one had a ton of Hello Kitty and I finally got myself the mirror. So pleased!

xoxo


----------



## NatalieMT (Sep 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fashionjunkiexx* 

 
_no way is there one at cheshire oaks! i was there the other week and didnt have a clue!_

 
It's unit 21 I believe, it's on the side of the outlet village where they have a La Senza, reasonably close to Mexx.

Shame you missed it because they often have good stock!


----------



## Pink_Puddleduck (Sep 4, 2009)

Hi Lovely UK Ladies,

I have a code that allows you to get a vip day card which entitles you to 10% off all your purchases on any one day at Bicester Village, the code expires on October 19th and I am not sure if i will definitely be able to get there. You have to present an email which I could print and send to someone if they can use it as I am not sure if it will work from a forwarded email. 

If someone does use it i may have to ask them to text me what's in the CCO and i may have to place a CP with the extra 10% off! lol or if I do decide I can go and people wanted to take advantage of the VIP card we could perhaps have a london Specktralite CCO outing!

Food for thought


----------



## banana1234 (Sep 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pink_Puddleduck* 

 
_Hi Lovely UK Ladies,

I have a code that allows you to get a vip day card which entitles you to 10% off all your purchases on any one day at Bicester Village, the code expires on October 19th and I am not sure if i will definitely be able to get there. You have to present an email which I could print and send to someone if they can use it as I am not sure if it will work from a forwarded email. 

If someone does use it i may have to ask them to text me what's in the CCO and i may have to place a CP with the extra 10% off! lol or if I do decide I can go and people wanted to take advantage of the VIP card we could perhaps have a london Spectralite CCO outing!

Food for thought 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
oooh...

london day out! hehe!


----------



## Eleentje (Sep 4, 2009)

Ack, wish i knew this a month and a half ago. Would definitely pay a visit to the Portsmouth one, as didn't make it to CCO in States before that.


----------



## amber_j (Sep 7, 2009)

I went to Portsmouth a couple of weeks ago and they had lots of stuff - Rose Romance e/s and Fix+; Hello Kitty palettes, mirror and doll; brush roll; lots of Style Warriors stuff incl. Brave New Bronze lippie; LOADS of Tendertones... the list goes on. Well worth a trip!


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 30, 2009)

anybody been to york recently? i'm going at the end of october and was wondering if they had quite a bit of mac stuff.....


----------



## amy_forster (Oct 1, 2009)

I was just thinking the same. I'm toying with going this weekend to york and would love to know what they have in!


----------



## banana1234 (Oct 1, 2009)

whats the best cco to go to if u live south east london?


----------



## Sojourner (Oct 2, 2009)

....


----------



## neeshie (Oct 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_whats the best cco to go to if u live south east london?_

 
Probably Portsmouth...or Bicester.

Whenever I go, I don't go just for the CCO. They have other stores too.


----------



## banana1234 (Oct 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *neeshie* 

 
_Probably Portsmouth...or Bicester.

Whenever I go, I don't go just for the CCO. They have other stores too._

 

thanks, but i some what doubt i'll be venturing that far away from home! i will have to think of a good reason to go other than for the CCO! damn people who live in portsmouth! spoiled brats with their CCo so close! lol


----------



## ClareBear86 (Oct 5, 2009)

Anyone live close to a cco and want to do me a pigment cp???


----------



## RedRibbon (Oct 7, 2009)

Hey everyone, my brother went to the Bicester Village CCO today and came back with four  BB gel liners for the grand sum of £19 so I'm happy with him.

He said it was super packed full of stuff as they'd just had a delivery.  The colours are black, bronze, a brown and a blue-y tone I think, I forgot to bring them home with me.


----------



## BellaItalia1969 (Oct 7, 2009)

Guys !!Im so excited we are off to IOW next weekend for my little beefcakes birthday,and i will be by passing the Gunwharf Quays,which has the CCO so im planning on getting some bits !Does anyone know how far is it from Portsmouth Harbour train station?Also do they sell Bobbi Brown as well as MAC?Thanks 

Ohhhh i can't wait 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











 i hope they will have some nice bits so i can put them away for Xmas,for my daughters and myself .....of course


----------



## angi (Oct 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BellaItalia1969* 

 
_Guys !!Im so excited we are off to IOW next weekend for my little beefcakes birthday,and i will be by passing the Gunwharf Quays,which has the CCO so im planning on getting some bits !Does anyone know how far is it from Portsmouth Harbour train station?Also do they sell Bobbi Brown as well as MAC?Thanks 

Ohhhh i can't wait 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 i hope they will have some nice bits so i can put them away for Xmas,for my daughters and myself .....of course 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Didn't plan that on purpose did you? Next you'll be saying you've 'accidently' booked a holiday in Bicester! 

Hope you find tons of good stuff


----------



## BellaItalia1969 (Oct 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *angi* 

 
_Didn't plan that on purpose did you? Next you'll be saying you've 'accidently' booked a holiday in Bicester! 

Hope you find tons of good stuff_

 
Lol Angi, thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




OH family live on IOW,so we go there often 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i love it there! So peaceful ,away from all this mad rush on the bus and stress of generally living in a big town !
I was going straight from the ferry onto the train but now that im travelling back without OH,so i thought i do a little "detour" before i catch my train back!Im so ,so looking forward i 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




the exact location,where the CCO is etc so i won't get lost 
I just feel sorry for my VISA 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




if you see what i mean Angi x


----------



## Kirsty (Oct 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BellaItalia1969* 

 
_Also do they sell Bobbi Brown as well as MAC?_

 
Yes they do!


----------



## angi (Oct 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BellaItalia1969* 

 
_I just feel sorry for my VISA 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




if you see what i mean Angi x_

 
Oh yes. I spent £125 the only time I visited the CCO, and that was without even looking at the bobbi brown and all the other pretty brands! Remember.... you do NOT need one of everything, even if it is cheap.


----------



## BellaItalia1969 (Oct 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kirsty* 

 
_Yes they do! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Cheers Kirsty
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 oh my...now im really worried for my poor VISA!
My fav B.Brown  lipgloss was called Fudge, i was not able to get it from anywhere else and i miss this product very much.It suited my complexion and tasted yummy!I do actually prefer some of the B.B lipglosess to MAC .
Angi,thanks i don't think i will be buying one of everything i will get few little bits for my daughters fo Xmas and b.day and something little for little ole me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thanks girls,will let you know what i get


----------



## The Biz Wiz (Oct 30, 2009)

Has anyone been to the Portsmouth outlet recently?

I'm going to the UK in November to visit my friend and I was thinking about persuading her to go to Portsmouth with me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wouldn't mind picking up some new brushes or maybe even brush sets.


----------



## BellaItalia1969 (Nov 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *The Biz Wiz* 

 
_Has anyone been to the Portsmouth outlet recently?

I'm going to the UK in November to visit my friend and I was thinking about persuading her to go to Portsmouth with me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wouldn't mind picking up some new brushes or maybe even brush sets._

 
Hiya,i have been about 2 weeks ago ,but don't forget that they change their stock weekly(so i was told)i did see some B.Brown brushes and and a set which had the Fluidline,Mac eyeliner brush and mascara i think that was like £28 i didn't see any other brushes apart from B.B.
I will be going again as i really wanted some Mac eyeshadow,piggies and another mascara for my daughter forthcoming birthday.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



PS.The store itself is not as large as the one in Cheshire Oaks


----------



## MisaMayah (Nov 7, 2009)

I was in Portsmouth today and was really disappointed! Nothing there for me really. I only got Royal Wink and the Warm Holiday 08 eyeshadhow palette.

They had from Holiday 08 the warm and poppy eye palattes, 2 of the lip palettes one of them being Coral. They had Dame Edna stuff inc the highlight powder. The Hello Kitty teddy and mirror.

Paintpots= Girl friendly, otherworldly, fresco rose and constructivist
Lots of Tendertones
Pink cream color base
Red cheek stain - cant remember what collection thsi was from (rose romance/Emmanual Ungaro?)
Style, Dollymix and 3 other blushers from the perm line
Tenderdusk loose powder
Fluidline= Royal Wink, Silverstroke
Bronzebits???? i forgot what this product is called! the loose eyshadow... in 3 colours
pigments= mutiny, bell bottom blue?, copperbeam, gold mode, lovely lily ..loads of others and 2 reflects glitters in pink and blue
Set of 3 dazzleglass - stepping out, bare neccessity and ?
lashes - 1 and 7
not many lipsticks, maybe 30? mostly browny colours
about 8 slimshines
and 25 lipglasses


----------



## The Biz Wiz (Nov 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MisaMayah* 

 
_I was in Portsmouth today and was really disappointed! Nothing there for me really. I only got Royal Wink and the Warm Holiday 08 eyeshadhow palette.

They had from Holiday 08 the warm and poppy eye palattes, 2 of the lip palettes one of them being Coral. They had Dame Edna stuff inc the highlight powder. The Hello Kitty teddy and mirror.

Paintpots= Girl friendly, otherworldly, fresco rose and constructivist
Lots of Tendertones
Pink cream color base
Red cheek stain - cant remember what collection thsi was from (rose romance/Emmanual Ungaro?)
Style, Dollymix and 3 other blushers from the perm line
Tenderdusk loose powder
Fluidline= Royal Wink, Silverstroke
Bronzebits???? i forgot what this product is called! the loose eyshadow... in 3 colours
pigments= mutiny, bell bottom blue?, copperbeam, gold mode, lovely lily ..loads of others and 2 reflects glitters in pink and blue
Set of 3 dazzleglass - stepping out, bare neccessity and ?
lashes - 1 and 7
not many lipsticks, maybe 30? mostly browny colours
about 8 slimshines
and 25 lipglasses_

 
Thanks for sharing.

What about eyeshadows and brushes, did it have any?


----------



## henrieta (Nov 8, 2009)

Anybody went to Bicester Village recently? I went around 2 weeks ago, but they didnt have so much stuff left. Only a few solarbits from Style warriors.. So i just bought few eyeshadows (perm) and some pigments (mutiny and golden olive).


----------



## Ggxox (Nov 11, 2009)

I was in the Chesire Oaks CCO recently and they had Lollipop Lovin! I got 2 as I already have another two with Heatherette style packaging. The packaging of the two at the CCO was the normal style. There were also a lot of 08 Holiday sets.

xoxo


----------



## LouLou69 (Nov 11, 2009)

Has anyone been to the york one recently?


----------



## Cerydwen (Nov 15, 2009)

Could anyone tell me the opening hours for the Bicester store, and whether they have much there at's worth vising for at the moment - I'm hoping to get there some time soon, probably on a Friday evening or at the weekend.

Thanks so much


----------



## Cerydwen (Nov 15, 2009)

*that's worth visiting for (I really shouldn't try to type after half a bottle of best red!)


----------



## anita22 (Nov 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cerydwen* 

 
_Could anyone tell me the opening hours for the Bicester store, and whether they have much there at's worth vising for at the moment - I'm hoping to get there some time soon, probably on a Friday evening or at the weekend.

Thanks so much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
The opening hours are on the Bicester Village site, here.
Haven't been there in about 4-6 weeks or so though, when I was last there they had a fair amount of Style Warriors items.


----------



## Cerydwen (Nov 15, 2009)

Thanks so much Anita - I have an appointment in Wallingford on Friday evening, so I'm hoping there will be time to hop across to Bicester afterwards.

Does anyone know approximately how long it takes after a MAC line is withdrawn from sale before it appears in the CCOs (assuming it's not a massive success and sells out everywhere)?


----------



## henrieta (Nov 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cerydwen* 

 
_Thanks so much Anita - I have an appointment in Wallingford on Friday evening, so I'm hoping there will be time to hop across to Bicester afterwards.

Does anyone know approximately how long it takes after a MAC line is withdrawn from sale before it appears in the CCOs (assuming it's not a massive success and sells out everywhere)?_

 
Hey hun, pls let us know what u find in bicester. im still waiting for love that look to hit the cco. i was there 2 weeks ago, but they didnt have anything exciting or any new collection (only 2 solar bits from style warriors).


----------



## Ggxox (Nov 16, 2009)

I think I'm going to check out Portsmouth next! 

xoxo


----------



## kelly2509t (Nov 16, 2009)

I wished I live close to a CCO. I'm planning a trip to one next year, but knowing my luck I'll choose a time where there is nothing exciting there! I'm hoping to go when the holiday collection rolls in but who knows when they might be...


----------



## anita22 (Nov 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cerydwen* 

 
_Thanks so much Anita - I have an appointment in Wallingford on Friday evening, so I'm hoping there will be time to hop across to Bicester afterwards.

Does anyone know approximately how long it takes after a MAC line is withdrawn from sale before it appears in the CCOs (assuming it's not a massive success and sells out everywhere)?_

 
It really varies a lot.. LE collections seem to come fairly quickly, like I mentioned, the last time I went they had a lot of Style Warriors there, and I remember they got it in pretty much straight after the collection had finished being promoted, because I remember being surprised when they first got it in. They also had Hello Kitty in only a couple months after the collection ended. Other times I see random things pop up there from the perm line that have been dc'd for months and months  - sometimes they have foreign labelling on them (e.g. Polish) so I wonder if they are shipped from other European countries that do not have CCOs and thus take a lot more time to filter through? 

Hope you have fun, wave at me when you drive through Oxford


----------



## MisaMayah (Nov 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *The Biz Wiz* 

 
_Thanks for sharing.

What about eyeshadows and brushes, did it have any?_

 
They had loads of eyeshadows, sorry I cant remember which ones, most of them from the Permanent line, I remember two from Style Warriors.

I always forget to look at brushes! The only one i noticed was the big kabuki body brush!

Has anyone seen the HOLIDAY 08 Smokey palette in Cheshire/bicester/portsmouth??


----------



## henrieta (Nov 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MisaMayah* 

 
_They had loads of eyeshadows, sorry I cant remember which ones, most of them from the Permanent line, I remember two from Style Warriors.

I always forget to look at brushes! The only one i noticed was the big kabuki body brush!

Has anyone seen the HOLIDAY 08 Smokey palette in Cheshire/bicester/portsmouth??_

 
I do remember seeing its red cover but not sure if it was smokey one. (bicester).

Hope somebody will visit Bicester soon!


----------



## computergirl200 (Nov 18, 2009)

Hm I have only just found out we have CCOs in the UK! But i'm fairly new to this forum.

I think my closest one in Bicester, and I am very interested to see what they have there.  I might even take requests for things for people, although I dont think I know many people here.

Am I right in thinking htere are only three here in the UK?

Emma

Computergirl's musings!


----------



## The Biz Wiz (Nov 23, 2009)

Any updates on the CCO's? I'm going to the Portsmouth one on Saturday and I can't wait 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've never been to a CCO in the UK and i've only been once in the States.
I'll go to the MAC store in SoHo on Friday but I really wish it could be the other way round, that I could hit up the CCO first since I don't really know what it'll have of products. And there's the MAC store at Gatwick airport, really wish I knew what the had, but i'll get there last so chances are i will have spent all my money at the previous two


----------



## zoelouise (Dec 3, 2009)

The MAC store at Gatwick is just the same as a MAC counter, it had the latest collections and the permanent line 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 xo


----------



## mimanchi (Dec 13, 2009)

I went to COO in Cheshire Oaks last Monday and it was very disappointing, There was about 5 pigments, all colours were there since last year. A few eyeshadows, basic and boring colour. Some quads, again I have seen them in COO for many times now, including the brown/yellow one from the Cult of Cherry collection. Nothing new or from recent collection. It was the first trip that I didn't get anything


----------



## Amiepots (Dec 20, 2009)

Just to let everyone know, Swindon Designer Outlet has had a CCO just open!! I have no idea what they stock, I just work for the management company that runs the buildings 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. For more info visit: 
Swindon Designer Outlet Shopping Mall ? Designer Labels Reduced | Things To Do In Swindon


----------



## Wannabe Junkie (Dec 21, 2009)

I went to Bicester yesterday and I've tried to compile a list of everything I saw. I'm sure I've missed some bits but hope this is helpful for someone!

*Eyeshadows*
  Bitter, Coppering, Pen n pink, Fig 1, Bamboo, Wedge, Brun, Meet the fleet, Blanc type, Orb (pro pan), Tempting Quad, E/s Trio from Dame Edna, Greenstroke paint pot
*
  Paints*
  Architecture and Structural brown

*Blushes*
  Blush pans – Margin, Harmony, Strada, Frankly scarlet, Pink swoon, Mocha, Cubic, Bone Beige
  Plum du bois?
  Rose romance blush – Summer rose Beauty powder (I think!)

*Eye liners*
  Bordeauxline, Bountiful Brown, Grey utility, Powersurge and lots of others

*Pigments*
  Lovely Lily, Copperbeam, Pink reflects, Purple reflects and more that I’ve forgotten.
*
  Misc*
  187 brush (£21.75), Zoomlash mascara, Blot powder medium, lingering brow pencil and other brow bits.

There was nothing of remark lip wise and there was lots of foundation though nothing less than NC25 that I could see.


----------



## bellovesmac (Dec 28, 2009)

anyone been to cheshire oaks lately? im going tomorrow and just wanted to know what to expect, i havent been in ages!


----------



## computergirl200 (Jan 1, 2010)

I thik I might e going to Swindon tomorrow. If anyone desperately wants anything then let me know and I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Kirsty (Jan 1, 2010)

I went to the York CCO the other day (didnt browse for long)

heres what I can remember:

Brushes:
187
214
129
129se (in fafi pouch)
and a few body buffer brushes

- Hello kitty both BP's
- Hello Kitty Too Dolly palette
- Dame Edna highlight powders
- Adoring Carmine set? a little red palette with a ruby on top (holiday 08 I think)
- Deep Dark MSFN
- Light Medium MSFN w/ shimmer
- a bunch of studiotech foundation compacts nothing lighter than NC35 though
- Lots of glitters (very pink, turqouise & others)
- A bunch of the matte 2 shadows (Pen n Pink is all i can remember)
- Sunset B (the only starflash I saw)
- Hush e/s
- Club e/s
- Espresso e/s
- a bunch of neo sci-fi e/s's
- They had the metal x cream shadows, no plum or green though. (light pinks, golds, the blue one)
- Pro pan blushes in apple red, something with plum in the name (sorry)peaches, blushbaby
- Pro pan e/s most were pro colours, keely green, bottle green, sky blue
- Provence, dark soul, golden lemon pigments (there were quite a few can't remember others)
- one sculpt and shape powder (looked like a dark one)
- one Emanuel U blush (again not sure of name)
- A bunch of paints such as Canton Candy (which my beloved bf bought me), Artjam and a few others
- The only lip stuff I saw was the pro longwear colours & 2 normal ones that didnt grab my attention 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That's all I remember before I had to leave promptly (I had food poisoning 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## mimi_panda (Jan 1, 2010)

OMG >.....<
I CANT BELIEVE IT!
I USED TO LIVE NOT SO FAR FROM CHESHIRE OAKS!
AND I NEVER KNEW!
Now im down in London
Omg sooo angry 

Going back up this weekend!
Should take a peek
x


----------



## cathyviolet (Jan 10, 2010)

I should be going to Cheshire Oaks next weekend so I'll let you know what I find there.

C x


----------



## NatalieMT (Jan 12, 2010)

I went to Cheshire Oaks a couple of weeks ago and there was loads of MAC! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 There were literally about 30 eyeshadows and oddly enough a lot of them were perm line. I only got Phloof but there was also Gesso, Jest, Gorgeous Gold, Girlie, Rule, All That Glitters, Amber Lights, Paradisco, Woodwinked, Beautiful Iris, Trax, Handwritten, Fig 1, Typographic, Pen n Pink and Embark. I think the LE shades were mostly from Warm Chill and Naughty Nauticals - I definitely saw Submarine atleast.

There was also a good selection of pigments and Reflects Very Pink was there too.

They had a Dame Edna eyeshadow palette aswell as a Hello Kitty one, they also had the Hello Kitty Tahitian Sand powder. 

Foundations there was a lot of and they even had the lighter shades such as NC15 in the Mineralize finish which they usually don't. Brushes there were a lot of, I got the 227 and the 249.

Everything else was a little thin on the ground, not many blushes of interest same for the lip products and everything else was skincare related or a charged water. The trip was more than worth it though for all the eyeshadows!


----------



## victoriasims (Jan 18, 2010)

Went to Bicester the other day and got all this - http://www.specktra.net/forum/f195/b...4/#post1853616

They had soooo much stuff, it's unbelieveable!
If anyone wants to know what else they had then I'll type up a list (can remember most of it)


----------



## martiryb (Jan 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *victoriasims* 

 
_Went to Bicester the other day and got all this - http://www.specktra.net/forum/f195/b...4/#post1853616

They had soooo much stuff, it's unbelieveable!
If anyone wants to know what else they had then I'll type up a list (can remember most of it)_

 
lovely stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




would you type up a list from Bicester? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I am gonna go to Bicester in 3 weeks from Ireland so I would like to know what I can get


----------



## elmundodemary (Jan 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *martiryb* 

 
_lovely stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




would you type up a list from Bicester? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I am gonna go to Bicester in 3 weeks from Ireland so I would like to know what I can get 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yes, please!
I'm going to bicester in 2 weeks, it would be very usefull if you could type that list!!!
I have another question: are there another brands in that cco appart from MAC?? Could you tell us which brands can we find right now, please?

Thank you so much!

Ahh, I've seen your haul! It's amazing, you got a lot of good stuff!!!


----------



## martiryb (Jan 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elmundodemary* 

 
_Yes, please!
I'm going to bicester in 2 weeks, it would be very usefull if you could type that list!!!
I have another question: are there another brands in that cco appart from MAC?? Could you tell us which brands can we find right now, please?

Thank you so much!

Ahh, I've seen your haul! It's amazing, you got a lot of good stuff!!!_

 
I had to change my plans.. And I'm going to Bicester in March 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Would you type a list in 2 weeks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




In CCO you can find Estee Lauder, Clinique and Bobbi Brown as well.. I don't know what they have in Bicester.. But I could see them in CCO in Antrim in Northern Ireland..


----------



## elmundodemary (Jan 27, 2010)

Of course I'll type a list when I go to Bicester.
Thank you very much for the info about the other brands.
I'm so anxious to be there!!!


----------



## martiryb (Jan 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elmundodemary* 

 
_Of course I'll type a list when I go to Bicester.
Thank you very much for the info about the other brands.
I'm so anxious to be there!!!_

 
Thanks a million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I can't wait 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Enjoy ur shopping


----------



## victoriasims (Jan 28, 2010)

This is going to be one hell of a list and I'll try to remember as much as possible.

MAC ITEMS _

Pro Pan e/s
Indian Ink
Ground Brown
Orb (tons of these!)
Cork

Pro Pan Blushes
Devil
Strada 
Clove
Cubic
Full Fucshia

Glitters 
Lime Green
Blue Duochrome
Silver
Pink/red
& others but really can't remember sorry!

Eyeshadows
Contrast
Thunder
DeepShade
Apres Ski
Mont Black
Bright Future
Night Manouvers
Vibrant Grape
Bitter
Embark
Beauty Marked
Bamboo

Also lots more can't remember too well.

Blushes -
Lots of dark colours
Raizin 
House Wine
Harmony

Full Coverage foundation
NW20
NC15
NW40

SFF
NW40 & above

Select Cover up Concealer
NW15
NC20

Various Studio Lights

ShadeSticks
Copper Penny
Couture Pink

Eyeliners
Antiquity
Powersurge
Lots of others in various colours - No black eyeliners though

LOTS of mascaras 

Various Makeup Bags in Different sizes

Christmas eye brush set (not sure of the year)

Dame Edna 
Spectacle!
What a dame!
Wisteria e/s trio
Possum Nose l/g
Splendid l/g

Hello Kitty
Small Bag
Too Dolly e/s quad
Lucky tom e/s quad
Kitty Kouture l/g
Dazzlepuss l/g
Tahitian Sand
Tippy Blush

Brushes 
187
239

Lipsticks
Dubonnet
Pink Neavou
Viva Glam V
Skew

Lipglosses
The only one I remeber the name of is peroxide & other L/E ones as above


BOBBI BROWN ITEMS
Some foundations - Darker shades only, walnut etc
Lots of beige/brown single e/s
Some brushes
Stick Blushes

ESTEE LAUDER_

Double Wear Foundation
Various mid tone shades

Lots of lipsticks in Nudes / Pinks

A vast selection of their skincare incl Giftsets

Some e/s palettes & Blushes


CLINIQUE_

Superfit/Superbalanced Foundation 
Ivory
Champagne

Poppy Blushes

Brown khol Eyeliners
High Impact Mascara






If I think of anything else I'll add later. This is only some of what they have obviously, so much there!


----------



## victoriasims (Jan 28, 2010)

Oh and prices for some bits.

Eyeshadows (pot form) - Vary from £7.50 - £8.75
Eyeshadow Pans - £6.50
Blush Pans - £9.50
Select Cover up - £8.50
Full Coverage Foundation - £13.25
187 Brush - £22.00


----------



## martiryb (Jan 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *victoriasims* 

 
_This is going to be one hell of a list and I'll try to remember as much as possible.

MAC ITEMS _

Pro Pan e/s
Indian Ink
Ground Brown
Orb (tons of these!)
Cork

Pro Pan Blushes
Devil
Strada 
Clove
Cubic
Full Fucshia

Glitters 
Lime Green
Blue Duochrome
Silver
Pink/red
& others but really can't remember sorry!

Eyeshadows
Contrast
Thunder
DeepShade
Apres Ski
Mont Black
Bright Future
Night Manouvers
Vibrant Grape
Bitter
Embark
Beauty Marked
Bamboo

Also lots more can't remember too well.

Blushes -
Lots of dark colours
Raizin 
House Wine
Harmony

Full Coverage foundation
NW20
NC15
NW40

SFF
NW40 & above

Select Cover up Concealer
NW15
NC20

Various Studio Lights

ShadeSticks
Copper Penny
Couture Pink

Eyeliners
Antiquity
Powersurge
Lots of others in various colours - No black eyeliners though

LOTS of mascaras 

Various Makeup Bags in Different sizes

Christmas eye brush set (not sure of the year)

Dame Edna 
Spectacle!
What a dame!
Wisteria e/s trio
Possum Nose l/g
Splendid l/g

Hello Kitty
Small Bag
Too Dolly e/s quad
Lucky tom e/s quad
Kitty Kouture l/g
Dazzlepuss l/g
Tahitian Sand
Tippy Blush

Brushes 
187
239

Lipsticks
Dubonnet
Pink Neavou
Viva Glam V
Skew

Lipglosses
The only one I remeber the name of is peroxide & other L/E ones as above


BOBBI BROWN ITEMS
Some foundations - Darker shades only, walnut etc
Lots of beige/brown single e/s
Some brushes
Stick Blushes

ESTEE LAUDER_

Double Wear Foundation
Various mid tone shades

Lots of lipsticks in Nudes / Pinks

A vast selection of their skincare incl Giftsets

Some e/s palettes & Blushes


CLINIQUE_

Superfit/Superbalanced Foundation 
Ivory
Champagne

Poppy Blushes

Brown khol Eyeliners
High Impact Mascara






If I think of anything else I'll add later. This is only some of what they have obviously, so much there!_

 
thanks very much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



do you remember any pigments?


----------



## Kyandii (Jan 29, 2010)

Eep, next time someone goes & doesn't mind grabbing me a few things, I'd be more than happy to paypal them the money and a little extra for their time <3


----------



## elmundodemary (Jan 29, 2010)

_victoriasims thank you soooo much!!!
_


----------



## elmundodemary (Feb 1, 2010)

Hi everyone!!!
I've been planning my visit to bicester village.
I think I'll be going by train so I'll arrive at north bicester station. 
Does anybody know if I can go on foot from that station to the stores?
Is it very far?
Thanks a lot!!


----------



## jad3 (Feb 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elmundodemary* 

 
_Hi everyone!!!
I've been planning my visit to bicester village.
I think I'll be going by train so I'll arrive at north bicester station. 
Does anybody know if I can go on foot from that station to the stores?
Is it very far?
Thanks a lot!!_

 
If you arrive at north bicester, there is a shuttle bus that goes to the stores. One way costs 2£ (I heard the price went up though, so this isnt accurate) but if you're in a group it might be worth it to split a cab, as it isn't that far. Not sure about walking to the stores though, its a 5 minute ride in the cab if that helps. At the train station you can ask for a ticket that includes the cab ride, but I can't remember how much it'll save you.
Hope this helps!


----------



## elmundodemary (Feb 11, 2010)

Thank you jad3!
I went to Bicester on Monday. I took the minibus to get to the village.
They had:

HELLO KITTY
-A gloss
-Small bags
-The mirror
-Both blushes
-Both beauty powders
-Both quads
-Pink and white nail polishes
-Lots of eyeliners

DAME EDNA
-Both beauty powders
-Eyeshadow palettes
-2 Lipsticks
-2 Lipglosses

STYLE WARRIORS
-4 or 5 eyeshadows
-2 or 3 lipsticks
-2 or 3 lipglosses

BRUSHES
-318
-212
-165
-129SE
-189
-239
-Some clinique, some bobbi brown, some EL

PRO PAN BLUSHES
-Full fucshia
-dame
-coygirl
-strada
-rose flower
-2 or 3 more I can't remember

-Some blushes in the pot form
-Some creme blushes
-Spaced out from the neo sci-fi collection
-blushes from the red she said collection

PRO PAN EYESHADOWS
-orb
-vibrant grape
-bio green
-athlantic blue
-aqua
-about another 4 colours I can't remember

EYESHADOWS
-motif
-carbon
-nerhu
-gesso
-emmanuel ungaro eyeshadows
-style warrios eyeshadows
-sunset b.
-wedge
-a lot of colours I can't remember (some of them limited edition colours)

PALETTES
-3 eyeshadow palettes from the holiday collection 2008
-fafi 2
-lip palette from the holiday collection 2008

PIGMENTS AND GLITTERS
Lots of them in the old packaging

SOME EYELASHES

SOME LIPSTICKS AND LIPGLOSES

SOME BODY STUFF (naked honey gel and fragrance and some stuff from the lightful collection)

SMALL BAGS FROM THE BARBIE COLLECTION

GREENSTROKE PAINT POT

SOME CCB (both emmanuel ungaro)


----------



## fenka (Feb 20, 2010)

Is it true that there is a spending limit?



I've heard is £300 per person 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I'm planning to spend a lot of more


----------



## martiryb (Feb 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fenka* 

 
_Is it trough that there is a spending limit?



I've heard is £300 per person 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I'm planning to spend a lot of more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
last time I was in CCO in Antrim (Northern Ireland) was 300 pounds and no more than 3 the same colours of item.. but I've paid 3 times (3 bills for around 300 each 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## fenka (Feb 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *martiryb* 

 
_last time I was in CCO in Antrim (Northern Ireland) was 300 pounds and no more than 3 the same colours of item.. but I've paid 3 times (3 bills for around 300 each 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)_

 

Dzieki Martus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ja tez tak planuje zrobic jakby co...


Sorry guys for speaking Polish - But Martiryb and I know each other


----------



## fenka (Feb 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *martiryb* 

 
_last time I was in CCO in Antrim (Northern Ireland) was 300 pounds and no more than 3 the same colours of item.. but I've paid 3 times (3 bills for around 300 each 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)_

 

Dzieki Martus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ja tez tak planuje zrobic jakby co...


Sorry guys for speaking Polish - But Martiryb and I know each other


----------



## fenka (Feb 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *martiryb* 

 
_last time I was in CCO in Antrim (Northern Ireland) was 300 pounds and no more than 3 the same colours of item.. but I've paid 3 times (3 bills for around 300 each 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)_

 

Dzieki Martus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ja tez tak planuje zrobic jakby co...


Sorry guys for speaking Polish - But Martiryb and I know each other


----------



## martiryb (Feb 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fenka* 

 
_Dzieki Martus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ja tez tak planuje zrobic jakby co...


Sorry guys for speaking Polish - But Martiryb and I know each other
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
spoko, dasz radę 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ja zawsze miałam rachunki na kwotę ponad 1000 funciorów i często więcej niż 4 sztuki z danego koloru.. i zawsze babki mi wszystko ładnie rozbijały na kilka rachunków 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



do usłyszenia 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






yea, we know each other 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and lucky she is going to Bicester tomorrow


----------



## seabird (Mar 3, 2010)

i went to portsmouth cco today, they were really quite stocked up!
had loads of eyeshadows, two rows full, including a whole row of neutrals (soft brown, soba, woodwinked, espresso, handwritten, shadowy lady) with some of the warm chill ones, pen n pink, mylar.. quite a few more i just dont remember
blushes they had about 7 of: enough said, dame, plum foolery.. some others but again i'm not sure of which
foundation they had a nw55 full coverage, 4 colours (nc15, nc30, nc35, nw44) in mineralize satinfinish, studio fix powder (c3, nw20), 3 colours of the moistureblend concealer, 3 colours of the one in the squeeze tube
5 tendertones
not many lip products, only a coiuple of lipsticks including blankety but the rest were very dark, lipglosses.. they had 2 dame ednas, some from danse still..
tempting quad and another, maybe take wing?
hello kitty they had the pink np, both beauty powders
had both dame edna palettes
seasonal peach np
they had no msfs
ask if theres something, i cant remember everythingg

i got mineralize satinfinish nc35


----------



## edenamy101 (Mar 15, 2010)

hey im goin to the CCO in cheshire oaks in about 2 weeks.
does anyone know what they have?
or
when they get new MAC stock?
because i dont want to go if they will hardly have any MAC.
ill post what i see there when i go. 
im going in excaly 2 weeks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



thanks xxx


----------



## NatalieMT (Mar 18, 2010)

I'm going to Cheshire Oaks on Monday, haven't been in ages! There is a chance I might be able to CP because I'm working at Cheshire Oaks for the next 4 weeks or so. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I will be able to walk over to the CCO most days.

The store I work for in Chester city centre is being all done up so we've all moved to work at the next closest premises the chain owns which just happens to be at Cheshire Oaks.


----------



## JustDivine (Mar 18, 2010)

NatalieMT...would you mind reporting on your findings??!
Esp if there are TENDERTONES....pls let me know!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## edenamy101 (Mar 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NatalieMT* 

 
_I'm going to Cheshire Oaks on Monday, haven't been in ages! There is a chance I might be able to CP because I'm working at Cheshire Oaks for the next 4 weeks or so. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I will be able to walk over to the CCO most days.

The store I work for in Chester city centre is being all done up so we've all moved to work at the next closest premises the chain owns which just happens to be at Cheshire Oaks._

 
Yes please do tell us I'm going in a week 
thanks xxxx


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 21, 2010)

Hi Everyone!

Can anyone tell me if there's a CCO anywhere near London? I'm in Surrey, so south-west of London, but would be prepared to travel a bit further! Please?

Anita


----------



## NatalieMT (Mar 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Anitacska* 

 
_Hi Everyone!

Can anyone tell me if there's a CCO anywhere near London? I'm in Surrey, so south-west of London, but would be prepared to travel a bit further! Please?

Anita_

 
None in London that are open to the public, there is apparently a CCO in Canary Wharf but it happens to be employees only. No idea if it's actually still there but I remember reading about it.

These are the other main UK CCOs -

1) Bicester Village, Oxon
2) Gunwharf Quays, Portsmouth Harbour
3) Cheshire Oaks, Ellesmere Port
4) Designer Outlet, Swindon
5) Designer Outlet, York

I'd reckon Bicester or Swindon would be your best bet if you don't mind travelling a bit, but it's still 50+ miles or so by car. The petrol costs would probably mean it wasn't worth it though, even with the MAC discount. Unless you are planning on some serious shopping! Hope that helps anyway.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 22, 2010)

Thank you Natalie, that was very useful!


----------



## NatalieMT (Mar 22, 2010)

Just got home from work, went to the CCO at Cheshire Oaks on the way back! They had serious amounts of good stuff!

Lots of Reflects Glitters, Circa Plum pigment, Milk pigment, Bold&Brash pigment, Spiritualize pigment, Mutiny pigment, Lovely Lily pigment and a few I can't remember.

All the shadesticks from the Sugarsweet collection, the eyeliners from the Makeup Art Cosmetics line, along with a few Rave and Mollasses and a few of the Paints. There was a host of Paintpots too including McQueen Electro Sky (although there was only 1 left!), Rollickin, Delft, Quite Natural etc.

Eyeshadows again loads they had Quarry, Pen N Pink, Maira's Magic, Et Tu Boquet, Of Summer, Crest The Wave, Haunting, Purple Shower, Twinks, Juiced, All That Glitters, Satin Taupe, Goldmine, Nehru, Deep Truth, Post Haste, Embark, Poison Pen, Bright Future and so many more I can't remember. They also had both Hello Kitty eyeshadow palettes and both from Dame Edna. Plus about 4 quads, I definitely saw a couple from Cult of Cherry. Plus 3 of the Solar Bits.

They had both Hello Kitty beauty powders and both from Dame Edna. Peachykeen pro pan, Dame pro pan and Melba blush plus Earth to Earth and Light Over Dark mineralize blushes.

Lip products they had quite a lot of too, the Style Warriors lipglasses in Style Warrior and Fierce and Fabulous plus some Hello Kitty lipglosses in Nice to Be Nice, Sweet Strawberry and Fast Friends. I did notice a couple of the Dame Edna lipsticks and a couple of others from the perm line like Sandy B. There was 3 Dazzleglasses in Goldyrocks, Stop Look and Utterly Posh. I did also notice some of Pro Longwears and a couple of Tinted Lip Conditioners. No Tendertones at all sorry.

There were a few foundations, a limited selection of shades and a few brushes. Nothing much to report there! They did have a few mascaras including Plush Lush, Fibre Rich and the Mascara X. Plus a few Prep & Prime things for lips. They did also have the Hello Kitty plush doll, mirror and tiny makeup bag. 

There might be things I've missed out. If anyone was looking for anything in particular let me know and I might be able to jog my memory as to if it was there or not! Hope that helps everyone!


----------



## edenamy101 (Mar 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NatalieMT* 

 
_Just got home from work, went to the CCO at Cheshire Oaks on the way back! They had serious amounts of good stuff!

Lots of Reflects Glitters, Circa Plum pigment, Milk pigment, Bold&Brash pigment, Spiritualize pigment, Mutiny pigment, Lovely Lily pigment and a few I can't remember.

All the shadesticks from the Sugarsweet collection, the eyeliners from the Makeup Art Cosmetics line, along with a few Rave and Mollasses and a few of the Paints. There was a host of Paintpots too including McQueen Electro Sky (although there was only 1 left!), Rollickin, Delft, Quite Natural etc.

Eyeshadows again loads they had Quarry, Pen N Pink, Maira's Magic, Et Tu Boquet, Of Summer, Crest The Wave, Haunting, Purple Shower, Twinks, Juiced, All That Glitters, Satin Taupe, Goldmine, Nehru, Deep Truth, Post Haste, Embark, Poison Pen, Bright Future and so many more I can't remember. They also had both Hello Kitty eyeshadow palettes and both from Dame Edna. Plus about 4 quads, I definitely saw a couple from Cult of Cherry. Plus 3 of the Solar Bits.

They had both Hello Kitty beauty powders and both from Dame Edna. Peachykeen pro pan, Dame pro pan and Melba blush plus Earth to Earth and Light Over Dark mineralize blushes.

Lip products they had quite a lot of too, the Style Warriors lipglasses in Style Warrior and Fierce and Fabulous plus some Hello Kitty lipglosses in Nice to Be Nice, Sweet Strawberry and Fast Friends. I did notice a couple of the Dame Edna lipsticks and a couple of others from the perm line like Sandy B. There was 3 Dazzleglasses in Goldyrocks, Stop Look and Utterly Posh. I did also notice some of Pro Longwears and a couple of Tinted Lip Conditioners. No Tendertones at all sorry.

There were a few foundations, a limited selection of shades and a few brushes. Nothing much to report there! They did have a few mascaras including Plush Lush, Fibre Rich and the Mascara X. Plus a few Prep & Prime things for lips. They did also have the Hello Kitty plush doll, mirror and tiny makeup bag. 

There might be things I've missed out. If anyone was looking for anything in particular let me know and I might be able to jog my memory as to if it was there or not! Hope that helps everyone!_

 

oh my gosh thankyou so much !!!
xxx


----------



## edenamy101 (Mar 22, 2010)

how many hello kitty b/p were there because im going in a week and i really want pretty baby. 
how fast do things normally sell out ? 
and is there any chance you remember how much they were .. 
thankyou so much !!! 
xxxxx


----------



## NatalieMT (Mar 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *edenamy101* 

 
_how many hello kitty b/p were there because im going in a week and i really want pretty baby. 
how fast do things normally sell out ? 
and is there any chance you remember how much they were .. 
thankyou so much !!! 
xxxxx_

 
There were about 5 of Pretty Baby and 7 Tahitian Sand. I'd say they won't be there next week, unless you are going on Monday or something. This is the first time I've seen them in and generally popular LE things like that don't stick around long. Plus it's an outlet village, there are always shoppers about making impulse purchases.

I didn't see how much they were though sorry - I bought Pretty Baby when it originally came out so I wasn't really interested in another.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NatalieMT* 

 
_Just got home from work, went to the CCO at Cheshire Oaks on the way back! They had serious amounts of good stuff!

Lots of Reflects Glitters, Circa Plum pigment, Milk pigment, Bold&Brash pigment, Spiritualize pigment, Mutiny pigment, Lovely Lily pigment and a few I can't remember.

All the shadesticks from the Sugarsweet collection, the eyeliners from the Makeup Art Cosmetics line, along with a few Rave and Mollasses and a few of the Paints. There was a host of Paintpots too including McQueen Electro Sky (although there was only 1 left!), Rollickin, Delft, Quite Natural etc.

Eyeshadows again loads they had Quarry, Pen N Pink, Maira's Magic, Et Tu Boquet, Of Summer, Crest The Wave, Haunting, Purple Shower, Twinks, Juiced, All That Glitters, Satin Taupe, Goldmine, Nehru, Deep Truth, Post Haste, Embark, Poison Pen, Bright Future and so many more I can't remember. They also had both Hello Kitty eyeshadow palettes and both from Dame Edna. Plus about 4 quads, I definitely saw a couple from Cult of Cherry. Plus 3 of the Solar Bits.

They had both Hello Kitty beauty powders and both from Dame Edna. Peachykeen pro pan, Dame pro pan and Melba blush plus Earth to Earth and Light Over Dark mineralize blushes.

Lip products they had quite a lot of too, the Style Warriors lipglasses in Style Warrior and Fierce and Fabulous plus some Hello Kitty lipglosses in Nice to Be Nice, Sweet Strawberry and Fast Friends. I did notice a couple of the Dame Edna lipsticks and a couple of others from the perm line like Sandy B. There was 3 Dazzleglasses in Goldyrocks, Stop Look and Utterly Posh. I did also notice some of Pro Longwears and a couple of Tinted Lip Conditioners. No Tendertones at all sorry.

There were a few foundations, a limited selection of shades and a few brushes. Nothing much to report there! They did have a few mascaras including Plush Lush, Fibre Rich and the Mascara X. Plus a few Prep & Prime things for lips. They did also have the Hello Kitty plush doll, mirror and tiny makeup bag. 

There might be things I've missed out. If anyone was looking for anything in particular let me know and I might be able to jog my memory as to if it was there or not! Hope that helps everyone!_

 
Hi Natalie!

Do they sell LE MSFs and mineralize eyeshadows as well? What about Lillyland cremeblushes? I missed out on those! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks.


----------



## edenamy101 (Mar 23, 2010)

Natalie okay thanks and yh I'm goin on Monday if they don't I won't be too sad. But I do hope they hav dame Edna 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 xx


----------



## NatalieMT (Mar 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Anitacska* 

 
_Hi Natalie!

Do they sell LE MSFs and mineralize eyeshadows as well? What about Lillyland cremeblushes? I missed out on those! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks._

 
No LE MSFs, the only MSF I saw was one of the Naturals in Dark. No Mineralize e/s and no Lillyland cremeblushes this time.

But the stock is constantly changing, so in a few weeks they might have all of those items available. It just depends on when you go and what they have received in at that time. It's very difficult to predict!

Enjoy your trip also Edenamy101 - hope they still have everything you want!


----------



## edenamy101 (Mar 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NatalieMT* 

 
_No LE MSFs, the only MSF I saw was one of the Naturals in Dark. No Mineralize e/s and no Lillyland cremeblushes this time.

But the stock is constantly changing, so in a few weeks they might have all of those items available. It just depends on when you go and what they have received in at that time. It's very difficult to predict!

Enjoy your trip also Edenamy101 - hope they still have everything you want! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
yh i will be checkin back every few weeks or checking on here, and im goin at the start of my holidays and hopefully at the end i i see theres anything good, i was really mad that they only sold lillyland online because i really wanted that french sounding one that i cant spell


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *edenamy101* 

 
_yh i will be checkin back every few weeks or checking on here, and im goin at the start of my holidays and hopefully at the end i i see theres anything good, i was really mad that they only sold lillyland online because i really wanted that french sounding one that i cant spell _

 
I agree, I wanted to check out the cremeblend blushes before buying, and by the time I got to the counter (I think on the Thursday immediately after them appearing online) and was told it was online only - the French sounding one was sold out already!


----------



## Wannabe Junkie (Mar 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *edenamy101* 

 
_yh i will be checkin back every few weeks or checking on here, and im goin at the start of my holidays and hopefully at the end i i see theres anything good, i was really mad that they only sold lillyland online because i really wanted that french sounding one that i cant spell _

 
Unfortunately sold out items from the collections don't really make it to to the CCO's. That's the nature of the outlets, it's the items that don't sell as well and are left over that you find there. You can still pick up the odd treasure though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## martiryb (Mar 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *edenamy101* 

 
_how many hello kitty b/p were there because im going in a week and i really want pretty baby. 
how fast do things normally sell out ? 
and is there any chance you remember how much they were .. 
thankyou so much !!! 
xxxxx_

 
around 12 pounds


----------



## edenamy101 (Mar 26, 2010)

thanks guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 your all so nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 xxxx


----------



## Cerydwen (Mar 28, 2010)

I went to Bicester yesterday - I listed as much as I had time for (parking was impossible, so hubby had to sit in the car and wait for me!):

MAC - 
Lots of pigments (old packaging) including:
bell bottom blue
mutiny
circa plum
off the radar
lovely lily
spiritualise
reflects very pink
reflects bronze

Lots of eyeshadows, including:
red violet
brick red
aqua
clarity
bamboo
french cuff
meet the fleet
submarine
post haste
prussian
mont black
brown script
mineral
motif

Mineral eyeshadows, including:
mayhem
it's a miracle
fresh green mix
fashion patch
midnight madness

Solar bits - sunpower, scatterays and impassioned

Brushed metal:
metalsun
forged rose
verdigris
pink platinum

Paint pots - greenstroke and groundwork

Sheertome blushes - tenderling, strada and full fuchsia

Hello Kitty bags
Hello Kitty eye pallettes
Hello Kitty beauty powders - tahitian sand and pretty baby
Hello Kitty nail enamels - white and pink (didn't get the names)

Dame Edna highight powder - spectacle

Intriguing Scarlet eye pallette (warm)

Coral lips and cool lips pallettes (not sure which collection - Red she Said, I think)

Select tint in NW35 and 45, and a few other foundations - sorry, didn't get more details.

Quite a bit of Bobby Brown stock (mostly darker skin tones)

Estee Lauder pure colour eyeshadows

Hope that helps!


----------



## ShesAFoxyLady (Mar 28, 2010)

If anyones going to a CCO and could possibly CP me some Hello Kitty stuff that would be fab - I missed that collection & I don't have a CCO near me


----------



## edenamy101 (Mar 29, 2010)

i went to CCO in cheshire oaks tooday .
they has lots of stuff most of the things NatalieMT psted were there, 
i got: satin toupe- eyeshadow
        specktical!- hightlight powder (dame edna)
        fawntastic- cream colour base
        what a do - lipstick 
        fast friends- lipglass (hello kitty) 
        small make up bag from barbie loves mac 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i love everything i got , i was goin to get pretty baby b/p from hello kitty (they still had both beauty powders and paletts and white nail polish) but i was highly dissapointed by how sheer it was! so i got one from dame edna 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



cant wait to go again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



xxx


----------



## NatalieMT (Mar 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ShesAFoxyLady* 

 
_If anyones going to a CCO and could possibly CP me some Hello Kitty stuff that would be fab - I missed that collection & I don't have a CCO near me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
PM'd you - I can CP for you this week if you'd like. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Glad you had a great time too Edenamy101, lots of nice buys there.


----------



## coppertone (Apr 5, 2010)

I went to the Swindon one today - a lot of great stuff, more than I was expecting!

Hello Kitty: both beauty powders, blush in Tippy, Lucky Tom palette, brush holder & plush.
Rose Romance: both beauty powders, Just a Pinch gel blush.
Dame Edna: both Highlighting powders, both eyeshadow palettes.
Style Warriers: lots of everything!
MSF: Porcelain Pink, Sunny by Nature, Brunette & Cheeky Bronze.
Solar Bits, lots of PP blushes (Well Dressed, Dolly Mix, Peaches, Pinch o Peach, Fleur Power, Plum Foolery...), Paint Pots (Greenstroke, Artifact & a couple more), a lot of Pigments in the old packaging & a bunch of eyeshadows and lashes.
No brushes that I could see and very few lipsticks.

I told myself I was just going 'to have a look' but ended up coming home with MSF in Porcelain Pink, Dame Edna HP in Spectacle!, Rose Romance BP in Blush of Youth, Just a Pinch gel blush, Amber Lights e/s, nail lacquer in Varicose Violet & a Peaches PP. I'm kicking myself for not getting a Brunette MSF now though!


----------



## Cindy1969 (Apr 10, 2010)

Hi everyone !
I'm from the Netherlands, and coming to London the end of July.
Is there a CCO in London ? Or somewhere close to London ?
Maybe it's already mentioned on one of the pages, but it was a little much to read all pages 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thanks for your help !


----------



## amber_j (Apr 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cindy1969* 

 
_Hi everyone !
I'm from the Netherlands, and coming to London the end of July.
Is there a CCO in London ? Or somewhere close to London ?
Maybe it's already mentioned on one of the pages, but it was a little much to read all pages 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thanks for your help !_

 
There aren't any CCOs in London, but you can easily get to the outlet malls at Bicester Village (Oxford) or in Portsmouth from London by train or coach. The outlet shopping centre in Portsmouth might be easier if you don't have a car, but I think there might be a shuttle service from the train station to the Bicester Village shopping centre. And there are more high-end designer outlet shops at Bicester as well, if you're also interested in that. Have a great trip!


----------



## Cindy1969 (Apr 11, 2010)

Thanks for your reply Amber !
I know the trip will be great, because i also was in London last November, and i fell in love with the city (and the shops haha)
I'm planning to find out how to get in Bichester or Portsmouth by train. I will be in London for 4 days, so i assume i can make some time for a shopping trip to one of those


----------



## brighthair (Apr 30, 2010)

I went to Cheshire Oaks today and got
quads in Shadowy Lady and Photo Realism, DSquared greasepaint stick in V, eyeshadow in Moon's Reflection, Solar Bits bronzescape and Pigment in Mutiny


----------



## Lady_Danger (May 15, 2010)

I went to Cheshire Oaks last week too, I ended up getting:
Love's Divine Lash Kit from Holiday '09
Brun (pro pan)
Sandy B lipstick

They had lots of things there, a couple of the sets from the Holiday '09 collection, like 'Fun In the Sun' Mineralize set, pretty sure I saw some lip palettes.  They had Fafi quads and Hello Kitty which I was surprised to see, as well as a few Dame Edna bits. As expected a tonne of shadows and pigments. I really want to go back and get some of the glitters.


----------



## InspiredBlue (May 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amber_j* 

 
_There aren't any CCOs in London, but you can easily get to the outlet malls at Bicester Village (Oxford) or in Portsmouth from London by train or coach. The outlet shopping centre in Portsmouth might be easier if you don't have a car, but I think there might be a shuttle service from the train station to the Bicester Village shopping centre. And there are more high-end designer outlet shops at Bicester as well, if you're also interested in that. Have a great trip!_

 
Bicester has a Mulberry outlet as well...


----------



## AndSparkle (May 27, 2010)

Has anyone been to Bicester recently? And if so is there anything interesting there atm? 
I'm thinking of going next week, but I don't wanna travel 100 miles for nothing :b


----------



## yazerella (May 27, 2010)

Does anybody know if any of the CCOs still have anything from the Naked Honey collection? I've almost run out of my beloved Skin Salve and I was stupid enough not to get a back up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If they do I would _love_ anybody who would do a CP for me!


----------



## xsurreal (Jun 4, 2010)

Has anyone been to the CCO in york?
My boyfriends family live between Leeds and Sheffield and could definitely be swayed into a trip while visiting if it's worth a look! I'm afraid that living north of the border means I've not been able to come into contact with discount MAC (God help me!) so I have no idea what to expect


----------



## Laurenxx (Jun 4, 2010)

I've been to the the one in York. It was really good!


----------



## xsurreal (Jun 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Laurenxx* 

 
_I've been to the the one in York. It was really good!_

 
oohhh good!! i'm excited now


----------



## edenamy101 (Jun 8, 2010)

i actuly cannot wait untill my next trip in the cco in elsmere port !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 its so amazing i get to go in the summer holidays !! :')


----------



## minnie_moo (Jun 12, 2010)

It's my birthday next weekend & I've got some time off, is it worth taking a trip up to Cheshire Oaks?


----------



## spunky (Jun 12, 2010)

anyone know which is the furthest north CCO? i'm assuming if scotland had any they'd be in either glasgow or edinburgh and as far as i'm aware we don't have one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i want to get my paws on some LE goodies!


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 15, 2010)

i'm going to the York CCO on 19/7 which i am very excited about. i am hoping to find lots of brushes like the last time i went


----------



## edenamy101 (Jun 15, 2010)

if anyone goes or has recently gone to the cheshire oaks cco please let me know what they have it ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 xx


----------



## edenamy101 (Jun 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *minnie_moo* 

 
_It's my birthday next weekend & I've got some time off, is it worth taking a trip up to Cheshire Oaks?_

 
YES!! i freaking LOVE it there i went a few months back its so good seriously worth the time and money going again soon, if you do go will you let me know what they have ? 
xx


----------



## dirtyprincess (Jun 15, 2010)

Im going to the swindon cco on friday !!!! I cant wait !!!


----------



## Wannabe Junkie (Jun 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dirtyprincess* 

 
_Im going to the swindon cco on friday !!!! I cant wait !!!_

 
You'll have a great time. I went on Sunday and was amazed by how much quieter it is compared to Bicester! There's loads of Bobbi Brown and MAC. I picked up Well dressed pro pan and Beautiful iris pp. There were 3 rows of eyeshadow pots and quite a few of the sets from Christmas. I can't remember everything that was there but if there was something specific you were after ask away, I might recall. I know I spotted paint pots in Girl Friendly and Quite Natural which I struggled not to buy! I also saw Bat Black CCB and Marquise'D lipstick. Both Rose Romance BPs and Taupe eyebrow pencil. 

I went to Bicester a couple of weeks ago. They had an absolutely massive amount of Bobbi Brown compared to normal. Lots of foundations including lighter shades. There was a separate pot of brushes just for BB brushes which was unusual.

They had plenty of MAC in Bicester too. Of particular note were the Spiced Chocolate Quad, Paint pots in Groundwork, Soft Ochre and Greenstroke and loads of brushes. I managed to pick up a 187 this time. There was too much to remember everything but again if there was something specific do ask and I'll see I can recall (or go back and check 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





).


----------



## dirtyprincess (Jun 16, 2010)

Thankyou honey 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



How typical that bicester has the spiced chocolate quad on the one time im going to a different cco !!!
Ive been to bicester loads and im never quite happy with their selection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
I just have to hope that the swindon one maybe has a spiced chocolate too !
Do you remember if they had any MAC brushes ? Id like to add to my collection of those and i was hoping that they maybe had some MSFs ?


----------



## Wannabe Junkie (Jun 17, 2010)

Hi dirtyprincess, I did look for brushes at Swindon but if they had them, I didn't see them. I'm sure I saw one MSF, I have a feeling it was Blonde or Brunette. I know I've seen that at Bicester too (typical as I would really love Redhead!). They definitely didn't have spiced chocolate. That was a one off I'm afraid. They did have other quads though and so many eyeshadows you're bound to find something!

I'd love to hear how you get on


----------



## coppertone (Jun 20, 2010)

I always go to Swindon, but it's only that little bit further to Bicester - think I'll have to try there next time, it seems like they have a great selection!


----------



## edenamy101 (Jun 23, 2010)

if you call into the store will they tell you what they have ? xx


----------



## elmundodemary (Jun 24, 2010)

Hello girls!!!
This summer I'm going back to London, yayyy!!!!
What CCO do you recommend me, Swindon or Bicester??? I went to Bicester in February and I really enjoyed it. Is it Swindon better, bigger???
Which one doy you prefer?


----------



## NatalieMT (Jun 30, 2010)

My Mum informed me a second CCO has opened up at Cheshire Oaks. I'm yet to go but she said they possibly had more MAC than the one that's already there. I need to scout it on my next day off and will report back.


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NatalieMT* 

 
_My Mum informed me a second CCO has opened up at Cheshire Oaks. I'm yet to go but she said they possibly had more MAC than the one that's already there. I need to scout it on my next day off and will report back. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
wow! that would be awesome!


----------



## nunu (Jul 4, 2010)

I went to Bicster Village last week. They didn't have much but they do have SO many things from the holliday collection. So if you missed out on any of the mes's, lipgloss sets, the box that contained msf, mes and mb or the eye palettes then defo go check it out.

I bought the set that had shimpagne msf but i didn't get it when it came out because it wasn't worth £42 so i got it for £32 instead and gave the mb and mes to my sister as i already have them.

They also had a lot of perm and LE eyeshadows. They had some stuff from Style Warrioirs as well.


----------



## NatalieMT (Jul 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_wow! that would be awesome! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I went over the weekend and found out there were 2 for a short period, but the original CCO then closed leaving the newer, bigger one!

Items of note were Comfort MSF, Cheek and Cheerful and a couple of pro pigments Magenta Madness and Full Force Violet (along with the atleast 20 other pigments/glitters including a few discons...). Most were the old jars, the only new jar pigments were like Golden Olive, Universal Mix, Rich Life and a couple of others. The names escape me!

There were atleast 50 e/s too, a few All Ages, All Races, All Sexes items were making an appearance in there, as were a few from DSquared, I spotted a couple of the Dazzleglass cremes and the rest was mostly stuff already reported. They still had some Hello Kitty, Dame Edna and the Look in a Box items etc. 

Overall I was pretty impressed!


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 11, 2010)

i go to the york cco a week on monday! so freaking excited! i am hoping to find some items from the make up artist collection from last august (or september) i wanted the liners and more shadows than i could afford at the time!


----------



## lovesongx (Jul 12, 2010)

I went to Cheshire Oaks today, didn't buy anything but there was a lot available:

Loads of single eyeshadows
Lillyland Florida creme blush
Comfort MSF (out now with In The Groove)
pigments inc. Brash & Bold (coming out with Disney)
glitters
holiday brush sets
Dame Edna, Fafi and Hello kitty stuff
Cult of Cherry quads: Spiced Chocolate, Tempting & Shadowy Lady
lash sets

Quite a variety - I can't remember it all sorry!
As NatalieMT says the new shop is much bigger and better!


----------



## edenamy101 (Jul 12, 2010)

OH  MY GOSH OH MY GOSH OH MY GOSH !!!!
they had a cream blush from lillyland AHHHH! 
i really hope they still have it in going in exacly 2 weeks 
im hopeing to get comfort msf and florida blush, pluss other things ahh im so excited i really really hope they still have it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









oh my im honestly not trying to spam because i love this site and thread but if you guys wanna see what i get in person (kinda) ill be posting a youtube video after i go 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 my youtube username is SunsetBeauty15 so you can check it out if you like 
ahhh so excited ill also post on here what i got and if there is anything which hasnt allready been reported 
love you all your all so kinda on here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



www.youtube.com/sunsetbeauty15


----------



## dirtyprincess (Jul 17, 2010)

If anyone is going to a cco and they spot a spiced cherry quad then please please please pick me one up..... i will guarentee to paypal you ! i need that quad xxxxx


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 19, 2010)

I'll have a few days off in August (ie without kids + husband 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and plan to go to one of the CCO's, can anyone tell me if the Bicester one or the Gunwharf Quays (Portsmouth) one is better? I'm in Surrey, so whichever I go to will be a 1.5 hr journey, so really want to pick the better (bigger?) one.

I don't have any plans on what I want to buy, just have a look, so the bigger variety the better! Thanks!


----------



## Wannabe Junkie (Jul 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dirtyprincess* 

 
_If anyone is going to a cco and they spot a spiced cherry quad then please please please pick me one up..... i will guarentee to paypal you ! i need that quad xxxxx_

 
I'll have a look for you next time I go to Bicester.

Hi Anitacska, I wish I could answer this one. I've only been to Bicester and Swindon though so can't make a comparison to Gunwharf. I often pick something up when I pop in but I warn you there is often a lot of stuff you probably passed from previous collections. It's probably a good idea to base the visit on other shops you'd like to look in too to make the trip most worthwhile. I know Bicester's website has a full list of all the other shops. I really hope you have a lovely time, it's always lovely to get time to yourself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. If I get to Bicester before you trip I'll take a notepad to jot everything down I see!


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 19, 2010)

i went to the york cco today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 they had some nice things -

lots of pigments but no bright colours - more browns and coppers (can't remember names!)

quite a few lustreglasses and a couple of lip gelees (not lillyland ones)

fluidline in silverstroke

soft and gentle maf

129 brush and lots of brush sets and holiday 09/08 brush sets

spiced chocolate quad and fafi quads.

metal x shadows (they'll have to give them away soon!)

sorry i have such a bad memory!


----------



## dirtyprincess (Jul 19, 2010)

Thankyou xxx


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Wannabe Junkie* 

 
_I'll have a look for you next time I go to Bicester.

Hi Anitacska, I wish I could answer this one. I've only been to Bicester and Swindon though so can't make a comparison to Gunwharf. I often pick something up when I pop in but I warn you there is often a lot of stuff you probably passed from previous collections. It's probably a good idea to base the visit on other shops you'd like to look in too to make the trip most worthwhile. I know Bicester's website has a full list of all the other shops. I really hope you have a lovely time, it's always lovely to get time to yourself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. If I get to Bicester before you trip I'll take a notepad to jot everything down I see!_

 
Thanks a lot. I've only been into Mac for 2 years or so, so maybe old collections that have passed me by are actually going to be exciting for me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think Swindon is probably a bit further than Bicester, so not worth bothering with (for me). I know that Portsmouth Harbour is an easy train journey away and there are a lot of other shops there, I'm guessing it's the same with Bicester Village. Maybe I'll have to visit both of them (next time I get a few days off for myself perhaps) and make up my own mind.


----------



## sunsetbeauty15 (Jul 27, 2010)

hey i jsut got back from the cheshire oaks CCO 
i got mac cremeblend blush in florida
minralised skinfinish in comfort
and luster glass in spring bean 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i LOVE everything i got 
what i saw... 
they had tones of eyeshadow, two blushes from style warriors, two different brush (or one brush set and a makeup set i cant remember) sets from the garden collection (i cant remember the full name sorry, but it was white and black  ) a few other brush sets from christmas, i was id got one but i didnt but my mum sed we could maybe go back at the end of the summer holidays so i might get one then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, both hello kitty beauty powders and both quads, both dame edna highlight powders and both trios.. a lot of lip gasses a few lip sticks, two blushes from all ages all races all sexes.. over all they had quite a lot of stuff 
does anyone know how often they get new stock in, or can you call and find out ? 
i hope this help anyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






eden xxx


----------



## lovesongx (Jul 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sunsetbeauty15* 

 
_hey i jsut got back from the cheshire oaks CCO 
i got mac cremeblend blush in florida
minralised skinfinish in comfort
and luster glass in spring bean 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




i LOVE everything i got 
what i saw... 
they had tones of eyeshadow, two blushes from style warriors, two different brush (or one brush set and a makeup set i cant remember) sets from the garden collection (i cant remember the full name sorry, but it was white and black  ) a few other brush sets from christmas, i was id got one but i didnt but my mum sed we could maybe go back at the end of the summer holidays so i might get one then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, both hello kitty beauty powders and both quads, both dame edna highlight powders and both trios.. a lot of lip gasses a few lip sticks, two blushes from all ages all races all sexes.. over all they had quite a lot of stuff 
*does anyone know how often they get new stock in, or can you call and find out ? *
i hope this help anyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






eden xxx



_

 
I think they get new stock quite often, maybe weekly? I believe they get collection leftovers 3-6 months after it's been released, they should have Spring Colour Forecast/Too Fabulous/Liberty of London soon hopefully!


----------



## Wannabe Junkie (Jul 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Anitacska* 

 
_Thanks a lot. I've only been into Mac for 2 years or so, so maybe old collections that have passed me by are actually going to be exciting for me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think Swindon is probably a bit further than Bicester, so not worth bothering with (for me). I know that Portsmouth Harbour is an easy train journey away and there are a lot of other shops there, I'm guessing it's the same with Bicester Village. Maybe I'll have to visit both of them (next time I get a few days off for myself perhaps) and make up my own mind. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yes, I think sampling them both for yourself (for research purposes of course) sounds like a good plan! There are lots of shops at Bicester and there are shuttle buses to Oxford I believe.

If you've only been into MAC a couple of years it should be great fun finding collections you've missed. I hope you have a lovely time!


----------



## sunsetbeauty15 (Jul 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovesongx* 

 
_I think they get new stock quite often, maybe weekly? I believe they get collection leftovers 3-6 months after it's been released, they should have Spring Colour Forecast/Too Fabulous/Liberty of London soon hopefully!_

 
 thankyou 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i think if i do go at the end of summer ill call and check 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









i really hope the have a blush ombre because they had the purple one for ages in store even after the whole stand thing had gone if that makes sense   so im hopeing they'll have it in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






xxxxx


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 30, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Wannabe Junkie* 

 
_Yes, I think sampling them both for yourself (for research purposes of course) sounds like a good plan! There are lots of shops at Bicester and there are shuttle buses to Oxford I believe.

If you've only been into MAC a couple of years it should be great fun finding collections you've missed. I hope you have a lovely time!_

 
Thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yeah, I think BBR was the first collection I bought from. So anything before then I don't know much about. Except for the mineralize eyeshadows and skinfinifhes which I have pretty much caught up on now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Not strictly CCO related, but I had an e-mail from Mac about the soon to  be discontinued stuff and had a look on the website and most of To The  Beach is still on there, so I'm guessing a lot of those will end up in  CCOs eventually. I really don't understand why Mac doesn't reduce those  on the website already, 20% off or so would be nice.


----------



## coppertone (Aug 2, 2010)

Anyone been to Swindon recently? Apparently I'm trying to make myself go broke so was thinking of paying a visit! Although I'm tempted to wait a little if we're going to be getting Spring Colour Forecast in soon!


----------



## lovesongx (Aug 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Anitacska* 

 
_Thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yeah, I think BBR was the first collection I bought from. So anything before then I don't know much about. Except for the mineralize eyeshadows and skinfinifhes which I have pretty much caught up on now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Not strictly CCO related, but I had an e-mail from Mac about the soon to  be discontinued stuff and had a look on the website and most of To The  Beach is still on there, so I'm guessing a lot of those will end up in  CCOs eventually. I really don't understand why Mac doesn't reduce those  on the website already, 20% off or so would be nice. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I was at the Liverpool MAC store yesterday and I asked the MUA to check whether they had Togetherness MES from In The Groove left and when she was checking the drawers there was a LOT of To The Beach stuff in there, just send it to the CCO! Maybe they'll clear it out before Fab Felines and Disney? Wish we had UK MUA's on here to keep us in the know!


----------



## spunky (Aug 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovesongx* 

 
_I was at the Liverpool MAC store yesterday and I asked the MUA to check whether they had Togetherness MES from In The Groove left and when she was checking the drawers there was a LOT of To The Beach stuff in there, just send it to the CCO! Maybe they'll clear it out before Fab Felines and Disney? Wish we had UK MUA's on here to keep us in the know!_

 
i'm sure i saw some Style Warrior stuff in the drawer when i was in getting my SCF stuff at HN in edinburgh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




probably because there's no CCOs in scotland


----------



## coppertone (Aug 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovesongx* 

 
_Wish we had UK MUA's on here to keep us in the know!_

 
ahh, that would be amazing! Maybe we should start name-dropping Specktra in to conversation with them as a hint!


----------



## spunky (Aug 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coppertone* 

 
_ahh, that would be amazing! Maybe we should start name-dropping Specktra in to conversation with them as a hint!_

 
i've already done that! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 luckily the girl had heard of here, and we had a chat about the update and VV which was nice because i was expecting one of those "...riiiiiight. weirdo" kinda looks


----------



## AndSparkle (Aug 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spunky* 

 
_i've already done that! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 luckily the girl had heard of here, and we had a chat about the update and VV which was nice because i was expecting one of those "...riiiiiight. weirdo" kinda looks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Why is it that so many of the mac mua's look at you like you're crazy if you mention you keep up to date with collection information etc? It makes me feel crappy for wanting stuff. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I completely agree with wanting UK mua's though.. it'd be nice to get some uk-specific information at times.


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 5, 2010)

I guess for some of them it's just a job. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 For us it's our passion. I spoke to 3 MUAs yesterday when trying to find out about the dazzleglasses, 2 of them were completely clueless. One lady called Jo was excellent though, she was very clued up, although she thought they might be Harvey Nicholls exclusives and she was wrong, but she called up others to find out and didn't talk to me like I'm crazy for knowing that they were available in the US and Finland. She was actually very very nice. Wish she posted on here.


----------



## amber_j (Aug 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_i went to the york cco today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hello! Sorry if I've missed this in earlier posts, but is the York CCO within walking distance from the centre of town (i.e. where the Minster is)? I'll be staying near there in Oct for a friend's wedding and wanted to make the most use of my spare time. TIA!


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amber_j* 

 
_Hello! Sorry if I've missed this in earlier posts, but is the York CCO within walking distance from the centre of town (i.e. where the Minster is)? I'll be staying near there in Oct for a friend's wedding and wanted to make the most use of my spare time. TIA!_

 
hey hun, it's not in walking distance however there is a bus that goes every 7 minutes from outside the train station and it's £3 for a return ticket. it takes about 15 minutes on the bus to get there


----------



## amber_j (Aug 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_hey hun, it's not in walking distance however there is a bus that goes every 7 minutes from outside the train station and it's £3 for a return ticket. it takes about 15 minutes on the bus to get there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks very much!


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 13, 2010)

I'm going to Bicester on Sunday or Monday, would anyone like me to look out for anything? I'd be happy to CP stuff if anyone would like anything. 

So excited about it, I've never been to a CCO and can't wait. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hope I'll find some great products at bargain prices!


----------



## AndSparkle (Aug 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Anitacska* 

 
_I'm going to Bicester on Sunday or Monday, would anyone like me to look out for anything? I'd be happy to CP stuff if anyone would like anything. 

So excited about it, I've never been to a CCO and can't wait. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hope I'll find some great products at bargain prices!_

 
Can you let me know what e/s and pigments there are? I'm hopefully going there for the first time in September, and I'd like to know what to expect 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I hope you find some awesome stuff!


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AndSparkle* 

 
_Can you let me know what e/s and pigments there are? I'm hopefully going there for the first time in September, and I'd like to know what to expect 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I hope you find some awesome stuff! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Sure, will do. I'm myself hoping to find some OJ pigments that I don't have yet, I hate paying £15 for a small jar (unless it's new stuff, since there's no other option).


----------



## lovesongx (Aug 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Anitacska* 

 
_I'm going to Bicester on Sunday or Monday, would anyone like me to look out for anything? I'd be happy to CP stuff if anyone would like anything. 

So excited about it, I've never been to a CCO and can't wait. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hope I'll find some great products at bargain prices!_

 
Could you let us know if they have any of the more recent collections yet? I'm waiting for Spring Forecast! Thank you!


----------



## AndSparkle (Aug 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Anitacska* 

 
_Sure, will do. I'm myself hoping to find some OJ pigments that I don't have yet, I hate paying £15 for a small jar (unless it's new stuff, since there's no other option)._

 
Agreed! Partylicious was the first piggie I brought since the change.. and I hate the new style tbh! I'm totally aiming to blow all my money in the CCO if I can!


----------



## nunu (Aug 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Anitacska* 

 
_I'm going to Bicester on Sunday or Monday, would anyone like me to look out for anything? I'd be happy to CP stuff if anyone would like anything. 

So excited about it, I've never been to a CCO and can't wait. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hope I'll find some great products at bargain prices!_

 
Hi Anita,

I've been wanting Vanilla pigment in the original jar forever, would you be able to CP it for me if it is available? I don't think it was there when i went in June but maybe i missed it. 

Thank you.


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 14, 2010)

I'll look out for everything. I think I'm going to go to Portsmouth instead as there seems to be more shops there that I want to check out, but I guess it doesn't really make much difference anyway.


----------



## Blushbaby (Aug 15, 2010)

I visited the Portsmouth CCO last week and (sneakily) took some pics of the current stock. I just put the post up.


----------



## AndSparkle (Aug 15, 2010)

Which CCO is the biggest? I want the one with the most/best stock


----------



## nunu (Aug 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AndSparkle* 

 
_Which CCO is the biggest? I want the one with the most/best stock 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Not Bicester for sure!


----------



## AndSparkle (Aug 15, 2010)

Looks like I'll be travelling elsewhere then! Does anyone know which one is easiest to get to from the train station?


----------



## Blushbaby (Aug 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Not Bicester for sure!_

 
The Portsmouth store is roughly the same size as the Bicester if I remember correctly. Maybe they're all of a similar size.


----------



## AndSparkle (Aug 15, 2010)

I hope not in some ways.. more space = more chance of finding something special <3


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AndSparkle* 

 
_Looks like I'll be travelling elsewhere then! Does anyone know which one is easiest to get to from the train station?_

 
Gunwharf Quays is right next to Portsmouth Harbour railway station. I'll be going there tomorrow.


----------



## AndSparkle (Aug 15, 2010)

Uh oh. I'm sold!


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 16, 2010)

I've just come back from Portsmouth, huh, it was a long drive. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bit over an hour each way. The CCO isn't as big as I hoped and it didn't have as much stuff as I hoped, but I did get quite a few things anyway. (Gunwharf Quays is pretty cool though, it has a lot of shops, well worth checking out.)

I got 6 pigments (OJ) which I'm very happy with esp as they had Antique Green which is coming out with Felines next month,
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and I also got Vintage Gold which is probably similar to Old Gold, although I don't know for sure. I also got Lark About, Fuschia, Bell-Bottom Blue and Circa Plum. They had loads of the permanent ones, like Rose, Golden Lemon, Golden Olive (new jar), Melon (new jar), Kitchmas, Cornflower, quite a few reflects/glitter ones too. I'm sorry, I can't remember all of them.

I also got Moon's Reflection e/s in pot, they had quite a few eyeshadows, almost all of the Rose Romance ones (in fact they had pretty much everything from Rose Romance, even the two beauty powders - no lip stuff though), Style Warrior (the purple, yellow and brown ones), lots of Hello Kitty stuff (both palettes, nail polishes, both BP, Fun & games blush), lots of Dame Edna as well (I got Possum Nose Pink and Splendid l/g), 2 holiday mes, a holiday e/s palette, lots of holiday lip palettes and both face palettes, even the 2008 holiday e/s palettes (I got Devoted Poppy).

I also got a Monogram Lipstick (Flourish), Goldyrocks dazzleglass, Red Devil l/ and Foolishly Fab plushglass, plus a few bits and bobs from Bobbi Brown, Prescriptives and Clinique. Phew!

Unfortunately I couldn't get anything people asked me to CP, sorry. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 There wasn't anything from recent collections at all, it was all last year's stuff or older. Hope this helps anyone interested in going there.


----------



## AndSparkle (Aug 16, 2010)

That's weird how it's all last years stuff... :S I think CCO's are becoming more popular/known.


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Anitacska* 

 
_I've just come back from Portsmouth, huh, it was a long drive. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bit over an hour each way. The CCO isn't as big as I hoped and it didn't have as much stuff as I hoped, but I did get quite a few things anyway. (Gunwharf Quays is pretty cool though, it has a lot of shops, well worth checking out.)

I got 6 pigments (OJ) which I'm very happy with esp as they had Antique Green which is coming out with Felines next month,
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and I also got Vintage Gold which is probably similar to Old Gold, although I don't know for sure. I also got Lark About, Fuschia, Bell-Bottom Blue and Circa Plum. They had loads of the permanent ones, like Rose, Golden Lemon, Golden Olive (new jar), Melon (new jar), Kitchmas, Cornflower, quite a few reflects/glitter ones too. I'm sorry, I can't remember all of them.

I also got Moon's Reflection e/s in pot, they had quite a few eyeshadows, almost all of the Rose Romance ones (in fact they had pretty much everything from Rose Romance, even the two beauty powders - no lip stuff though), Style Warrior (the purple, yellow and brown ones), lots of Hello Kitty stuff (both palettes, nail polishes, both BP, Fun & games blush), lots of Dame Edna as well (I got Possum Nose Pink and Splendid l/g), 2 holiday mes, a holiday e/s palette, lots of holiday lip palettes and both face palettes, even the 2008 holiday e/s palettes (I got Devoted Poppy).

I also got a Monogram Lipstick (Flourish), Goldyrocks dazzleglass, Red Devil l/ and Foolishly Fab plushglass, plus a few bits and bobs from Bobbi Brown, Prescriptives and Clinique. Phew!

Unfortunately I couldn't get anything people asked me to CP, sorry. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 There wasn't anything from recent collections at all, it was all last year's stuff or older. Hope this helps anyone interested in going there._

 
congrats on teh pigments! you made great choices! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and vintage gold is nothing like old gold. vintage gold is much darker and less orangey 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and of course doesn't have the green duo chrome that old gold does. vintage gold looks brilliant on the lid with carbon in the crease - a pretty smokey eye!


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_congrats on teh pigments! you made great choices! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and vintage gold is nothing like old gold. vintage gold is much darker and less orangey 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and of course doesn't have the green duo chrome that old gold does. vintage gold looks brilliant on the lid with carbon in the crease - a pretty smokey eye! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Sounds like I'm going to have to get Old Gold as well.


----------



## nunu (Aug 16, 2010)

Thanks for letting us know and you bagged some great goodies!

Looks like Style Warriors, Dame Edna and Hello Kitty didn't sell well in the UK, they seem to be in most CCO's!


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Thanks for letting us know and you bagged some great goodies!

Looks like Style Warriors, Dame Edna and Hello Kitty didn't sell well in the UK, they seem to be in most CCO's!_

 
What I found surprising is the amount of stuff from Rose Romance, I thought that was a pretty popular collcetion. Well, I liked it anyway.


----------



## Wannabe Junkie (Aug 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AndSparkle* 

 
_I hope not in some ways.. more space = more chance of finding something special <3_

 
I think they all must be about the same size. I've been to Bicester and Swindon and they're approx the same. It seemed like there was more crammed in to Bicester though. The best thing with them all of them is to go at a quiet time.

Glad you managed to bag some goodies Anita!


----------



## DollyGirl92 (Aug 21, 2010)

Anyone been to york lately? I'm off tomorrow


----------



## NatalieMT (Aug 25, 2010)

I went to Cheshire Oaks the weekend just gone, still all the same stock that they had last time I visited. I think if I put a list up of everything I saw it would be almost identical to Anita's. They did have Florida cream blush though which was the only thing that was more recent. Wasn't really that exciting!


----------



## lovesongx (Aug 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NatalieMT* 

 
_I went to Cheshire Oaks the weekend just gone, still all the same stock that they had last time I visited. I think if I put a list up of everything I saw it would be almost identical to Anita's. They did have Florida cream blush though which was the only thing that was more recent. Wasn't really that exciting!_

 
I wanted to go this weekend but if there's nothing new I'll wait a bit longer, thanks!


----------



## elmundodemary (Aug 27, 2010)

Hi!!!
I went to Bicester two weeks ago and they hadn't a lot of MAC but they had a lot of stuff from Bobbi Brown

A few pigments with the old packaging (spiritualize and a light blue one) and 2 or 3 glitters.

Some eyeshadows in the pot form:
bitter, moon's reflection, club, lotusland, a purple from emanuel ungaro collection and a lot more that I can't remember now

2 or 3 blushes in the pan form

Smoke & Mirrors palette from the holiday collection

Fafi eyes 2 quad, tempting quad, the green quad from make up art collection, in the gallery quad

Hot planet and earth to earth mineralized blushes

Some brushes: 274, 138, 134, 129, 222, 223, 212, 187

Some mineralized eyeshadow duos

A silver fluidline

That's all I can remember!


----------



## AndSparkle (Aug 28, 2010)

It seems like the CCO's are drying up.. :S


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AndSparkle* 

 
_It seems like the CCO's are drying up.. :S_

 
So where does all the unsold stuff go? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'm sure there are still loads of stuff from recent collections floating about somewhere...


----------



## Wannabe Junkie (Sep 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AndSparkle* 

 
_It seems like the CCO's are drying up.. :S_

 
I wouldn't say that's true at all. I've been going to Bicester for years now and it's no different now to how it's ever been! There's always an ebb and flow and particularly over the summer months, the shopping centres like this see a huge amount of traffic so lots of stock is sold out. Sometimes I'll find something, sometimes I won't. I'm also very choosy now and won't just buy because it's MAC.

It's true that there wasn't that much MAC at Bicester a couple of weeks ago, I went in and I didn't find anything I wanted. I fully expect it to have changed again the next time I go. That's the fun in visiting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## AndSparkle (Sep 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Anitacska* 

 
_So where does all the unsold stuff go? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm sure there are still loads of stuff from recent collections floating about somewhere..._

 
Exactly, that's what I mean, it seems like it's all old stuff, instead of relatively recent. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Wannabe Junkie* 

 
_I wouldn't say that's true at all. I've been going to Bicester for years now and it's no different now to how it's ever been! There's always an ebb and flow and particularly over the summer months, the shopping centres like this see a huge amount of traffic so lots of stock is sold out. Sometimes I'll find something, sometimes I won't. I'm also very choosy now and won't just buy because it's MAC.

It's true that there wasn't that much MAC at Bicester a couple of weeks ago, I went in and I didn't find anything I wanted. *I fully expect it to have changed again the next time I go.* That's the fun in visiting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




._

 
I hope so cause I'm planning to go there at some point! I'd just like to have some decent and relatively new products..


----------



## Inamorata (Sep 15, 2010)

Any near Leeds? My boyfriend just moved and I would LOVE to visit a CCO when I visit. Thanks!


----------



## Momolovesmac (Sep 29, 2010)

any idea how are the prices like in UK's CCO?


----------



## lovesongx (Sep 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Momolovesmac* 

 
_any idea how are the prices like in UK's CCO?_

 
You usually get around 30% off


----------



## pippa! (Sep 29, 2010)

it's only about £5 for a return ticket to portsmouth here, so i think one day next week i'm going to go hit up the cco before work! really excited


----------



## lovesongx (Sep 30, 2010)

Has anyone been recently? Any updates? I'd love to know whether Liberty of London and Spring Colour Forecast are in stock yet!


----------



## Momolovesmac (Sep 30, 2010)

Anyone been to the Bicester CCO recently? Any updates?


----------



## Mercurial (Sep 30, 2010)

Bicester was a bit so-so when I was there last (last month), nothing particularly special.

I work near the CCO in York which fares better recently. They had some of the Honey collection from last year which I missed out completely but really like, plenty of skincare and some of the Christmas sets from 09 too.


----------



## AndSparkle (Sep 30, 2010)

I can't believe none of this years collections are really around.. I would of thought they'd be floating around the CCO's by now?


----------



## Momolovesmac (Oct 1, 2010)

What was there at Bicester when you went last month?






 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mercurial* 

 
_Bicester was a bit so-so when I was there last (last month), nothing particularly special.

I work near the CCO in York which fares better recently. They had some of the Honey collection from last year which I missed out completely but really like, plenty of skincare and some of the Christmas sets from 09 too._


----------



## Mercurial (Oct 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Momolovesmac* 

 
_What was there at Bicester when you went last month?



_

 
They still had some Fafi quads, Hello Kitty accessories and palettes, Dame Edna palettes and a couple of lipglasses. Quite a few of the single eyeshadows/lipglass were from ollllld collections (Neo Sci-Fi!) but for me nothing really stood out.

Have you been to Bicester before? If not its well worth looking around, would just be nice to see a decent change of products/collections each time


----------



## AndSparkle (Oct 1, 2010)

Any pigments around Bicester?


----------



## blueglitter (Oct 4, 2010)

hey everyone i went to the York Designer Outlet Cosmetics Company Store (a CCO of the uk) last week, and they had

pigments-
vintage gold
golden olive
cornflower
deep blue green
milk
kitchmas
spiritualize
violet
circa plum
silver

eyeshadows
apres ski
bottle green
kid
kelly
lime
all the metal-x shadows
loads more but i cant remember the names

a few hello kitty bts like nail varnish and mirror aswell as quads
dame edna quads and powders
lots of quads including fafi

foundation just seemed to be all nc40

loads of brush sets from 08 and 09 xmas's

solarbits impassioned and the melon looking one

not much lip stuff at all.

thats all i cant remember xx


----------



## theend (Oct 9, 2010)

Went to Bicester yesterday. They had a few eyeshadows including Apres Ski, Shimmermoss and some of the bright matte ones. 

They had two quads - Photo Realism and another one. 

Lots of holiday stuff like pigments, one lipgloss one, the packs that had lashes and mascara, and the lip and face palettes. Also a couple of the 6 eyeshadow palettes.  

Some metal-x eyeshadows, some foundations (dark colours). Some neutral coloured lipglosses. A couple of blushes and a couple MES. One Liberty of London blush and lipgloss.

A couple of Style Warrior lipglosses, one Dame Edna lipgloss. Lots of greasepaint sticks and 3 shadesticks from Sugarsweet. 

Perfume from the Honey collection and body wash. They also had suntints. 

The best thing was that they had Azalea Blossom blush ombre!!! 

I think that's everything I can remember.


----------



## sunsetbeauty15 (Oct 10, 2010)

hey everyone there hasnt been many cheshire oaks updates recently 
but letting you know im going there in about 2 or 3 weeks when its half term so ill update then


----------



## sunsetbeauty15 (Oct 26, 2010)

hey i went to cheshire oaks today
  	they didnt have any style warriors blush wish i was upset about which teaches me to get thigns when i want them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	they hads quite alot of To The Beach - both cream blushes
  	- get away bronze blush
  	- all eyeshadows

  	i was surprised to see NO liberty of london at all
  	here what i can remember-
  	tones of eyeshadows and old pigment size jars
  	still some hello kitty and dame edna
  	quite a few holiday sets
  	gel blush from rose romance
  	personal style blush
  	lusterdrops (bonze onces cant remember name)



  	i only got get away bronze and a holiday set from 09 in fun in the sun minerlised face kit (i thinkthats the name) but it was the last one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	i hope this helps anyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 13, 2010)

hey guys, just letting you know that my dad went to beicester village and they had lots of spring colour forecast stuff in!


----------



## NatalieMT (Nov 25, 2010)

I went to Cheshire Oaks end of last week, they had quite a lot of stuff. Still the Hello Kitty and Dame Edna which has been there forever now, some To The Beach, quite a lot of perm line e/s and piggies plus some LE ones. I noticed mainly Ungaro. There was also quite a lot of the Graphic Garden palettes/bags and wait for it DUN DUN DUN Azalea Blossom from SCF. That was the last item I expected to see in a CCO!


----------



## EmilyIsElectric (Jan 2, 2011)

Any updates on the York cco? I'm supposed to be going next week.


----------



## EmilyIsElectric (Jan 3, 2011)

Actually ended up going to the York cco today, so I thought I'd update you all.
  	The last time I went to York cco was about 2 years ago and I have to say that there definately wasn't as much MAC this time, and it seemed a bit scattered... lots of things didn't have testers, and there was a lot of random testers lying around for things that weren't there anymore. However there was a lot of things for clinique, bobbi brown and estee lauder.
  	Heres some of the things I can remember:

  	Hardly any mac lipsticks, just a very dark mattene and a few lip kit things
  	-mutiny pigment and quite a few other brights
  	- universal mix pigment
  	- glitters in a purple one, reflects copper, reflects blackened red
  	- lots of the xmas eyeshadow and lip kits from a few years ago with the red packaging with the jewel on
  	- lots of xmas sets from last year I think? with the circular holes in the box.
  	- lipglasses in just add colour and fold and tuck
  	- 2 lip gelees (Cant remember names)
  	- internationalist dazzleglass
  	- quite a few e/s, had carbon from venemous villains, a few style warriors, plumage, sumptuous olive, showstopper (there was lots more but cant remember names! mostly bright colours)
  	- beach bronze (?) blush from to the beach, two cream blush things from that collection too.
  	- comfort msf
  	- 2 eye brush sets from different collections
  	- a few concealers and foundations, not many, all in nc45/55 ish.

  	They had estee lauder dw foundation in 4w1 and 4c1, dw light in 1,2 and 3.
  	Bobbi brown foundations in a wide range of colours
  	Lots of clinique foundations in a wide range of colours.

  	That's all I can remember, I ended up buying the double wear light, fold and tuck l/g, showstopper e/s, brun pro pan refil and an estee lauder foundation brush


----------



## amber_j (Jan 3, 2011)

Hello gals and guys!   It's been ages since I came on this thread but it seems like the next few weeks might be good for a CCO trip. Is anyone planning to go to Portsmouth soon? I've got a work trip coming up and am thinking of staying on over the weekend to catch up with friends and get a bargain MAC fix. I'd really appreciate any tips or updates from anyone who is going to Gunwharf Quays over the next fortnight. TIA!


----------



## Eleentje (Jan 5, 2011)

I went to Bicester Village one last weekend, and there wasn't a lot of Mac there either.
  	From what I can remember:
  	-There were lots of different glitters, but I hardly use them, so I didn't pay any attention to the names
  	-I saw about 8 or 9 different old style pigments: tan, violet, spiritualize, fuchsia, cornflower...
  	-Lots of really dark foundations and face powders
  	-They still had some eyeshadows from Style Warriors, bits and pieces from D-Squared (greasepaint sticks B and V), To The Beach (cream bronzer, both lipliners, Humid and Sand&Sun es, In the Buff np), Venomous Villains (Vainglorious es, French Quarter greasepaint stick, Cajun powder), an eyeshadow palette from 2008 Holiday collection (Devoted Poppy, I believe), some lip palette's and face palettes from 2009 Holiday collection, lipglass from Pret-a-papier, a few Naked Honey bits and bobs, Modern Mocha lipstain marker from Art Supplies and some lonely eyeshadow from Dame Edna.
  	-Bits and pieces: some pearlglides/softsparkle pencils (Fly-by-Blu, Nightsky...), only about 6 lipsticks, just a few lipglasses, a few mascara's (Dazzlelash), a couple of shadesticks, 2 lipgelee's, 2-3 dazzleglasses (Internationalist was among them, too), some eyeshadows (Showstopper, Antiqued, Bitter, One-off and some other ones), a few eyeshadow suites, Artjam paint and some lipbalms. There was a makeup case kind of thing (I'm not sure from which collection that was) and a small set with mascara, eyelashes, and two other things (I can't remember what, probably because it didn't look like anything special). I found only one full-size face brush by Mac, that's it.

  	I was a bit underwhelmed by it all, so I only got two things: One-off starflash eyeshadow and French Quarter greasepaint stick.


----------



## Shepherdess (Jan 6, 2011)

Eleentje said:


> I went to Bicester Village one last weekend, and there wasn't a lot of Mac there either.
> From what I can remember:
> -There were lots of different glitters, but I hardly use them, so I didn't pay any attention to the names
> -I saw about 8 or 9 different old style pigments: tan, violet, spiritualize, fuchsia, cornflower...
> ...


 
	They have the cream blush from the TBC collection! Do you have any rough idea of howmuch it was selling for?


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 20, 2011)

i shall be going to the york cco at the end of Feb! i hope that they have flurry of fun gloss! that is the one thing that i really want right now!


----------



## Eleentje (Jan 22, 2011)

Hey hun, 
  	I honestly can't remember. I don't think I even checked the price for that one.  But it will be about 70% of the original price, which was GBP 20, I believe.



LMD84 said:


> i shall be going to the york cco at the end of Feb! i hope that they have flurry of fun gloss! that is the one thing that i really want right now!


----------



## pinkiecharm (Feb 12, 2011)

*CCO in the uk*

do they have CCO'S in the UK if so where is the nearest to wales in the uk


----------



## fleur de lis (Feb 12, 2011)

They do, yep, but not very many. The ones I know of are:

  	Gunwharf Quays (Portsmouth)
  	Bicester Village (near Oxford)
  	Cheshire Oaks (Chester)


----------



## Nottsnat (Feb 15, 2011)

They also have one at the York Designer Outlet, which is my local one.


----------



## hyazinth (Feb 19, 2011)

I am traveling to London on March 2nd and maybe want to go to a cco. Is Bicester the nearest to London?


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 20, 2011)

hyazinth said:


> I am traveling to London on March 2nd and maybe want to go to a cco. Is Bicester the nearest to London?


	yes i think that bicester is the closest one to london. although i think that if you are going by train people have said that there is a different one that is easier to get to. because i'm not from that area i am not totally sure.

  	i shall be going to the york cco tomrrow and i am so excited about it!  hee hee!


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 22, 2011)

ok i went to the york cco yesterday and here is roughly what they had -

  	dare to wear shadows
  	fab felines glosses
  	coral crepe paint pot
  	silverstroke liner
  	pigments from felines and a few older colours
  	a few glitters
  	red she said lip bags
  	holiday 09 eye palettes
  	tempting quad
  	dazzlelipsticks
  	superglass
  	some shadows from to the beach
  	bronzers from to the beach
  	no msf
  	didnt see any mineral blush either

  	honestly the selection wasnt that great this time.


----------



## hyazinth (Feb 22, 2011)

Did you get anything at York cco?
  	Thanks for letting me know. I found the post you maybe meant. It says that Gunwharf Quays is next to Portsmouth Harbour railway station.
  	Hmm will have to figure out how long it will take to get there from London and if it is worth the ride. 
  	Has anybody been there lately?


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 23, 2011)

hyazinth said:


> Did you get anything at York cco?
> Thanks for letting me know. I found the post you maybe meant. It says that Gunwharf Quays is next to Portsmouth Harbour railway station.
> Hmm will have to figure out how long it will take to get there from London and if it is worth the ride.
> Has anybody been there lately?


	yup i bought a few things at york. i got -
  	best of breed, so bad, jealous and flurry of fun glosses, atlantic blue, shimmermoss and plumage shadows, liquid lurex lippie and universal mix and hi def cyan pigment.


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 23, 2011)

I went to Portsmouth in the summer, but I drove so not too sure how close it is to the station. It's lovely though, a big shopping center with lots of outlets. I got a few things from Dame Edna and a holiday palette (2008), some old jar pigments, some lipsticks/lipglosses, but I wasn't too chuffed with the amount they had. The whole store is very small and they also stock, Bobbi Brown, Estee Lauder, Prescriptives, etc., so there wasn't that much space for everything. It's a long drive for me, so I won't go back there in a hurry, but then again I usually buy what I want straight away anyway, so there isn't much I could pick up I don't think.



hyazinth said:


> Did you get anything at York cco?
> Thanks for letting me know. I found the post you maybe meant. It says that Gunwharf Quays is next to Portsmouth Harbour railway station.
> Hmm will have to figure out how long it will take to get there from London and if it is worth the ride.
> Has anybody been there lately?


----------



## Eleentje (Feb 23, 2011)

As far as I'm aware Bicester Village is the one closest to London, and it's quite close to the station.
  	I also expected much more from CCO there, but it was kinda "nice, but not overwhelmingly amazing". We went there by car and it took us about 1,5 hour to get there from London, but it will be less by train.
  	If you do go by train, book your tickets in advance, or the ticket price may make it not worth even going there.  Unless you like outlet shopping in general!


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 23, 2011)

the problem i have is that because the florida cco's are so freaking amazing i feel like the uk ones just cant live up to them! i always find something amazing in the florida ones! although that said i did get the spiced chocolate quad from york last year which was pretty neat!


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 23, 2011)

Ooh, now that you mention Florida, I'm going there at Easter, can you tell me where they are or how I find out where they are? We'll be in Orlando. Thanks!

  	EDIT: Not to worry, I've found the nearest one to where we're staying! All excited about it now, lol.



LMD84 said:


> the problem i have is that because the florida cco's are so freaking amazing i feel like the uk ones just cant live up to them! i always find something amazing in the florida ones! although that said i did get the spiced chocolate quad from york last year which was pretty neat!


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 24, 2011)

well both are super close to each other if you are going to florida. so check out both the prime and premium outlets! both have different items! i cant remember the name of my favourite one but it is at the outlet near outback steakhouse! which you also need to visit because the food is amazing!


----------



## sunsetbeauty15 (Feb 24, 2011)

oooo him going to florida in october so excited  xxx


----------



## sunsetbeauty15 (Feb 24, 2011)

oooo him going to florida in october so excited  xxx


----------



## hyazinth (Feb 25, 2011)

Eleentje said:


> As far as I'm aware Bicester Village is the one closest to London, and it's quite close to the station.
> I also expected much more from CCO there, but it was kinda "nice, but not overwhelmingly amazing". We went there by car and it took us about 1,5 hour to get there from London, but it will be less by train.
> If you do go by train, book your tickets in advance, or the ticket price may make it not worth even going there.  Unless you like outlet shopping in general!


  	Great that it is close to the station. I might be going there then. I will have to go there by train. Thanks for the hint for booking the tickets in advance!
  	Hmm, although it sounds a little discouraging that it was kind of underwhelming I am still curious.

  	I envy you ladys going to Florida this year! Enjoy your vacations there a lot!


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 25, 2011)

Yay, thanks! I didn't realise there were two. We'll be staying at Lake Buena Vista, very close to Disneyworld, so it seems both are within minutes. I'm gonna ask hubby to drop me off there and spend a few hours shopping while he entertains the children. Ooh, excited! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







LMD84 said:


> well both are super close to each other if you are going to florida. so check out both the prime and premium outlets! both have different items! i cant remember the name of my favourite one but it is at the outlet near outback steakhouse! which you also need to visit because the food is amazing!


----------



## whatzoedid (Feb 26, 2011)

Of course these had to be no where near Bristol


----------



## sunsetbeauty15 (Apr 3, 2011)

hey everyone this thread seems to be dieing down :'(
  	im going to chesire oaks next monday ( the 11th) ill let you know what i find
  	what was the last things anyone saw there ? 

  	i hoping to find in the groove things that would be my favorite things and what im most looking to find
  	i also realllllly was the blooming cheek from tarten tale
  	possibly a olive green eyeshaodow,

  	well that what im REALLY hoping to find otherwise ill see what else they have and ill post haul haul on my youtube 

  	eden xxx


----------



## sunsetbeauty15 (Apr 11, 2011)

hey everyone 
  	i went to the CHISHIRE OAKS outlet today and honestly i was dissapointed !!!
  	heres what i can remember, a few holiday sets from tartan tale and eyeshadow pallets and one face pallett.
  	to the beach eyeshadows
  	venomous villans eyeshadows
  	two of the eyeshadow trios from in the groove,
  	they still had the hello kitty eyeshadow pallets !
  	they had quite a few pigments both old and new sized

  	i think thats about it !
  	rubish turn out !


----------



## HappyInsomniac (Apr 19, 2011)

I might go try that York one this weekend. Going up to Whitby for easter week, and York is (sort of) on the way, hehe.


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 19, 2011)

HappyInsomniac said:


> I might go try that York one this weekend. Going up to Whitby for easter week, and York is (sort of) on the way, hehe.


	have fun!


----------



## HappyInsomniac (Apr 19, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> have fun!


	Thanks! Super hoping for some older stuff (Dame Edna lippies would be awesome), but even just some regular stuff with the discount would be pretty great.


----------



## Inamorata (May 10, 2011)

HappyInsomniac said:


> I might go try that York one this weekend. Going up to Whitby for easter week, and York is (sort of) on the way, hehe.


 

  	Hey! How was the York CCO? I'm planning to visit Leeds at the end of next month, and I'm wondering if its worth a trip to the CCO there!


----------



## HappyInsomniac (May 17, 2011)

Inamorata said:


> Hey! How was the York CCO? I'm planning to visit Leeds at the end of next month, and I'm wondering if its worth a trip to the CCO there!


  	It was ok - some nice stuff, but no amazing finds really. Lots of tartan tale stuff, some to the beach, a fair few pigments. Nothing spectacular, though.


----------



## NatalieMT (Jun 24, 2011)

I went Cheshire Oaks like last week. They had a lot of stuff, lots of eyeshadows, pigments and glitters but nothing much is particularly new, it has all been there quite a while now. They had some of the Tartan Tale sets, a couple of lipglasses and liners from Fabulous Felines, still a couple of the Venomous Villians eyeshadows (a Cruella one and another but I wasn't paying a lot of attention!) but that was all that was more up to date.

  	The best finds were back in the day because now I have most of the stock they have which is shocking!


----------



## PeachTwist (Jun 25, 2011)

I wish I wasn't so far North to be able to afford a train ticket & a cco haul, I don't even know which would be closer to me - York or Cheshire Oaks.. I think it'd just be a neat experience even if I didn't find much that I liked/wanted.  Maybe once I secure a job I'll make a trip to one of them.


----------



## Inamorata (Jul 4, 2011)

Actually went to the York CCO as it was on the way. Ended up getting nothing from MAC and walked out with one Bobbi Brown lipgloss. Nothing new really...


----------



## PeachTwist (Jul 29, 2011)

Well, I've decided to save and go to the Cheshire Oaks CCO with my Mom in a month or so.  Do you think it's worth the trip?  I have a very small MAC collection (imo), so I want to try and get as much as I can that is worth it, discounted.  Opinions?  Also, what is the best day to go roughly?


----------



## Eleentje (Jul 31, 2011)

It's worth the trip, if you really want to stock up on make up (mainly eye make up I would say).
  	Do you use pigments? Because they usually do have a nice selection of those.

  	Other than that, I've never been to the Cheshire Oaks one, so can't really advise.


----------



## Purplegodzilla (Aug 6, 2011)

Hi, I know you posted this ages ago, but there is a Cosmetics Company Store in Swindon, in the designer outlet there! That isn't a million miles from Bristol


----------



## Cerydwen (Dec 11, 2011)

Has anyone visted the Bicester CCO recently - I was wondering if they had anything interesting in stock, and it's a long way for me to travel if they haven't. xxx


----------



## rubytitania (Jan 4, 2012)

Cerydwen said:


> Has anyone visted the Bicester CCO recently - I was wondering if they had anything interesting in stock, and it's a long way for me to travel if they haven't. xxx


 
  	I went shortly before Christmas. Things I remember:

  	- Some Bobbi Brown cream shadows
  	- Bobbi Brown Peony & Python palette
  	- Several Origins products and gift sets

  	As for MAC:
  	- The pink quad from Wonder Woman
  	- WW pigments
  	- I *think* some WW lipglasses and Surf Baby lipglasses
  	- Jealous and Best of Breed lipglasses (Fabulous Felines)
  	- Just a few remaining Mega Metal shadows (Dandizette, Ego, Sexpectations, Noir Plum, I *think* Peek-at-You, definitely not Odalisque)
  	- The quad from Quite Cute
  	- A few Big Bounce shadows
  	- A few pigments: Bloodline and Mutiny for sure. I think maybe Violet, Teal, Rich Life (?), and I'm sure they had either Viz A Violet or Full Force Violet
  	- Some Kissable lip colours but I'm not sure what shades (definitely Peacocky though)
  	- Some lipsticks but I don't recall which, sorry :-/
  	- Rani and Saffron e/s
  	- Ivy fluidline
  	- Fix + Lavender

  	If there's anything in particular you were wondering about then I might be able to remember if they had it!


----------



## sunsetbeauty15 (Feb 8, 2012)

im going to cheshire oaks on monday, anyone been recently ?


----------



## toxicangel101 (Mar 5, 2012)

Hey I went to the CCO in cheshire oaks at the weekend and they didnt have much really. I was a bit disappointed .

  	In MAC they had -
  	- Face and body foundation and a couple of other foundations - all were darker shades
  	- Some regular eyeshadows and pigments - nothing too interesting, most looked permanent
  	- a few lipglasses and lipsticks - Didn't notice which colours
  	- Some eyeliners - again I didnt really look at the colours

  	- Big Bounce - full range
  	- Dazzlespheres from holiday '11 - nail lacquer, smokey plum and smokey berry crushed metallic pigments, neutral and pink lipglass
  	- Ice Parade - sulty eyeshadow palette and a couple of the bag sets but I cant remember which.
  	- Tartan Tale - Triumphant blush kit, FabulousFantasy lip kit, a few of the bag kits but can't remember which
  	- Art of Powder - Street Art e/s and In The Abstract highlighter
  	- Semi Precious - a few of the mineralize e/s but cant remember which ones
  	- Jeanius - e/s
  	- Quite Cute - e/s quad
  	- Wonder Woman - Defiance e/s palette, Lady Justice e/s palette, both nail lacquers
  	- Venemous Villains - Carbon e/s, Vainglorious e/s, Vile Violet e/s
  	- Surf Baby - Sun Blonde e/s, Swell Baby e/s, Saffron e/s, Summer Stash metallic pigment, all 3 Skinsheen Bronzer sticks, Solar Riche Bronzer
  	- Hello Kitty - Too Dolly palette
  	- To The Beach - Shimmermoss e/s, Sand & Sun e/s, Firecrasker e/s

  	I think that was everything. I only got a few bits from MAC. Most of the stuff they had I either already owned or wasn't really interested in.
  	Hope this helps anyone planning on going soon  xx


----------



## honey on boost (Apr 18, 2012)

Hello ladies 

  	I'll be in London this weekend. Has anyone gone to the CCO's recently?

  	Which location do you guys recommend?


----------



## MadamEghiz (May 7, 2012)

Has anyone seen anything exciting at Gunwharf Quays lately?
  	I am thinking of travelling there from London just to go so  want to make sure it is worth my while!


----------



## sunsetbeauty15 (May 20, 2012)

toxicangel101 said:


> Hey I went to the CCO in cheshire oaks at the weekend and they didnt have much really. I was a bit disappointed .
> 
> In MAC they had -
> - Face and body foundation and a couple of other foundations - all were darker shades
> ...


  	thanks im going in a few weeks i hope they still have solar riche! and hopefully still have some of the semi precious eyeshadows, ill let you know what i find if anythings changed in a few weeks (next monday) xxx


----------



## MichaelaLou (May 21, 2012)

LMD84 said:


> ok i went to the york cco yesterday and here is roughly what they had -  dare to wear shadows fab felines glosses coral crepe paint pot silverstroke liner pigments from felines and a few older colours a few glitters red she said lip bags holiday 09 eye palettes tempting quad dazzlelipsticks superglass some shadows from to the beach bronzers from to the beach no msf didnt see any mineral blush either  honestly the selection wasnt that great this time.


  Are the prices at rrp? I'm not too far from york, thinking of going payday, what other brands do they have?


----------



## sunsetbeauty15 (May 22, 2012)

MichaelaLou said:


> Are the prices at rrp? I'm not too far from york, thinking of going payday, what other brands do they have?


  	prices at the CCO's are typically 30% off, they sell Estee Lauder owned brands like Bobbi Brown, Clinique, Origins ect... They also have perfumes skincare and hair care too! only thing i will say is that it can sometimes be a hit or miss with what they have so maybe ring up first, hope this helps.


----------



## sunsetbeauty15 (May 22, 2012)

by the way does anyone know when cheshire oaks CCO gets deliveries or when their next delivery will be? If i ring up will they be able to tell me ?


----------



## LMD84 (May 23, 2012)

sunsetbeauty15 said:


> prices at the CCO's are typically 30% off, they sell Estee Lauder owned brands like Bobbi Brown, Clinique, Origins ect... They also have perfumes skincare and hair care too! only thing i will say is that it can sometimes be a hit or miss with what they have so maybe ring up first, hope this helps.


  	yup it is very hit and miss! i am going next month - finally!! but am to sure what will be there


----------



## sunsetbeauty15 (May 28, 2012)

okay so i went to CHESHIRE OAKS today 
  	they had a good amount of stuff i feel and was happily surprised! 
  	all surf baby bronzer stick things 
  	surf baby bag
  	surf baby nail polishes 
  	2 surf baby eyeshadows (sorry cant remember which colors)

  	vera pearlmatte face powder - sunday afternoon
  	semi precious MB - pressed amber
  	cremeblush - brit wit
  	creme blush - posey

  	foundation powders ect all darker shaded starting at NC30 i think same with concealers 

  	tarten tale mineralized kits 
  	glitter and ice kits 

  	range of nail polish (can't remember exact colours)
  	range of pigments and glitters (cant't remember exact colours) 
  	mineralized skincare and charged water 

  	big bounce shadows
  	2 eyeshadow duos
  	lots of mineralized duos eyeshadow  
  	guenius eyeshadows
  	a few quads
  	wonder woman quads

  	lots of prolongwear lippies
  	a few lipsticks including hue (which i got) some nice nude shades!

  	there was a bit more like brushes and lipglasses but i just got blushes pressed amber and brit wit and hue lippy and This and That eyeshadow duo
  	feel there was a good amount of stuff today hope this helps anyone planning on going soon  xxx


----------



## VenusEarthGirl (Aug 3, 2012)

Was just at CHESHIRE OAKS about two or three weeks ago? I ran there when me and a couple of friends drove to see Magic Mike...

  	I bought Naked Liner Lip Pencil and Immortal Flower blush from Tres Cheek, I was so excited! I got them both for just under £20 I think.

  	Off the top of my head, there was...

  	-Art of Powder eyeshadow palette thing (did anyone buy that...?)
  	-Lipsticks in Summer Shower, (the green one...tempted me) CB96 and O. I forget the rest. Not spectacular.
  	-Superslick liners in the gold colour and the dark green or blue.
  	-Lip liners in Naked and a mauvey colour.
  	-To the Beach eyeshadows and bronzers.
  	-Surf Baby bronzer sticks.
  	-Studio Careblend powder in several shades including light 
  	-Odd bits like green mascara, Wonder Woman and holiday palettes and those Hello Kitty palettes everyone bangs on about.

  	As for the rest, there was Ojon haircare, a good selection of Bobbi Brown and Estee Lauder l/s and face products but nothing light enough for me (ELDW starting at about 3-1-W) and good Clinique skincare (3-Step and Redness Solutions)

  	All in all, it could be a better MAC offering. Funny story: I went up to the counter and asked when they were expecting another shipment and if they put everything they had on the floor and after answering my questions (well, not really...) the lady at the counter asked me if I'd be interested in interviewing for a position there.... Weird! I'm only seventeen and it's a 45 drive for me, and I work two jobs locally already. Otherwise I'd have been in there like a shot!


----------



## VenusEarthGirl (Aug 3, 2012)

Oh and LOVELY Lipglasses including I Heart U from Quite Cute, Florabundance (had it in my hand, SHOULDN'T have passed up) and at least two Surf Baby ones


----------



## Cerydwen (Aug 8, 2012)

Hi ladies, I've been absent from Specktra for a long time - lots of big changes in my life   I've moved to Leeds and was hoping you could tell me where my closest cco would be.  Thanks!


----------



## toxicangel101 (Aug 28, 2012)

Hey has anyone been to the Cheshire Oaks CCO recently? Anything interesting in there at the minute. I'm planning on going to Cheshire Oaks soon and wondered if it was worth a visit? x


----------



## elmundodemary (Jan 15, 2013)

MadamEghiz said:


> Has anyone seen anything exciting at Gunwharf Quays lately?
> I am thinking of travelling there from London just to go so  want to make sure it is worth my while!


	I am also thinking of going to Gunwharf Quays soon. Any recent visit ladies? Thank youuu


----------



## elmundodemary (Jan 15, 2013)

Cerydwen said:


> Thanks!


	I think York is the closest!


----------



## EmilyIsElectric (Feb 3, 2013)

Has anyone been to York recently? I'm thinking about going in a few weeks but it takes a while to get there so only want to go if there is some good stuff!


----------



## MadamEghiz (Mar 4, 2013)

Hi I went to Bicester yesterday so a quick report on what I saw:

  	Surf Baby stuff inc. lip gloss in good lovin and bronzer sticks

  	E/S Free to Be, 3 ring yellow, barefoot, passionate, blue candy, Print
  	Hey Sailor: lip liners, nautical navy and barefoot e/s, To Catch a Sailor
  	Venomous Villains e/s Vile Violet and Her alter image
  	e/s duos in Sage & wisdom / Heaven & Earth etc.

  	Glitter and Ice and Tartan Tale gift sets

  	Lots for lips:
  	Casual Air / Check this out / Rich Bounty / Its a wow / Best of breed /Prrr/Jealous
  	Cinestyle/Borealis/tunnel of Love

  	Couple of Shadesticks
  	NW50 foundations
  	Wonder woman gloss and pigments
  	Lashes No.8
  	Pro Sculting cream: Accentuate
  	Lightful Serum
  	Zoom lash in Plum Reserve
  	Nail Colour by Carine Roitfeld in Undercover and some pale mint shades

  	Also there was Estee Lauder and Origins products.

  	I think its fine to go if you like designer outlet shopping but not worth a special trip just for the two shelves of MAC! I spent more in Cath Kidston!

  	Hope this helps though xxx


----------



## boobrown (Dec 26, 2014)

Has anyone been to the Swindon outlet recently? Wondering if it is worth a post xmas visit 
  I'm hoping to eventually find the Bobbi Brown warm glow palette there and of course of LE Mac


----------



## amber_j (Jan 16, 2016)

Hello! It's been a while since I've posted on here. Has anyone been to Gunwharf Quays recently? I'm planning to go in about 3 weeks' time but wanted to check if it would be worth my while. TIA!


----------



## leonah (Feb 13, 2016)

hi I wonder which outlet is the closest to london? is it bicester?  thanks x


----------

